# 100% Questionable Masterpiece Theatre - A Suspect Rating Thread - - - - Part 28



## Reznor (Nov 13, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Reznor (Nov 13, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## The World (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## The World (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## The World (Nov 13, 2014)

first page sniped


----------



## Parallax (Nov 13, 2014)

I actually thought about it

I don't wanna see The Shinning

so i will most likely not show up

ribs


----------



## Detective (Nov 13, 2014)

Rukia said:
			
		

> You will miss it. Something will definitely come up.



If Rukia was a lawyer, this would be considered precedent. 



			
				Rukia said:
			
		

> Sounds like film club is going to be a Rukia w/Detective joint.



I concur. They weren't with us, watching Crash for 7 weeks in a row because Enno was too lazy as fuck to upload the new film.



*EDIT:* I was fucking right. Para should never try to defend himself. He will always compromise the act itself.


----------



## The World (Nov 13, 2014)

Why aren't you running it then you rich fuck


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2014)

Slice will probably show up.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 13, 2014)

Because why would I want to run it; Eno is perfectly capable, Warudo


----------



## The World (Nov 13, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Because why would I want to run it; Eno is perfectly capable, Warudo



I was talking about Detective

I already know you poor as fuck mehicano have to cut grass to get by


----------



## The World (Nov 13, 2014)

para would sit us down for a 10 hour swans concert if he had his way


----------



## The World (Nov 13, 2014)

why this black ass bitch can't afford a computer that can load a pic in 2 secs


----------



## The World (Nov 13, 2014)

stunnas dick must be blue as fuck from waiting 10mins to fap to 1/4 of a pic


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2014)

bish, my internet got an upgrade

went from an F- to a D, homes


----------



## Slice (Nov 13, 2014)

I'll be there for Film Club - but i'll Most probably be half an Hour late



The World said:


> para would sit us down for a 10 hour swans concert if he had his way



I'd watch it


----------



## The World (Nov 13, 2014)

stunna yelling at his dad every day

"HOW AM I SUPPOSE TO FAP TO ARIEL WIT DIS BROKE ASS 8 BIT COMP PAHPS????

"I dunno son you figure it out"


----------



## The World (Nov 13, 2014)

slice would just fall asleep 10mins in

grandpa's need their naps


----------



## The World (Nov 13, 2014)

enno we need more nolan masterpieces for Film Club


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 13, 2014)

From what I hear, Nolan still can't direct action scenes.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 13, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> From what I hear, Nolan still can't direct action scenes.



saving


----------



## Slice (Nov 13, 2014)

Not a post to be ashamed of, he's absolutely right.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2014)

he woulda deleted it anyway


----------



## Slice (Nov 13, 2014)

Nightcrawler* 4/5*

First of all let me thro a huge "FUCK YOU" to the guy who cut the second trailer for the movie. Go and die in a fire please.

Movie has a lot of missed opportunities in regards to camera work and takes of the city at night. Not sure if that sentence makes sense but at times it feels like the movie is shot like a regular paced drama while actually being really slow paced. (If you've seen it you probably get what i mean). This could have benefited a lot from slowing down a bit more whenever there wasn't people talking involved.

The movie also could have used a few more scenes with the TV studio cast and another scene or two with Nina and Lou interacting. Russo does a solid job but i permanently had the feeling that something was missing in the time between the scenes that feature her. 

Regardless of that its the Gyllenhaal show. The man is on a roll and shows some of the best acting of his career here. His character - Lou - is slimy, arrogant, an asshole and absolutely unlikeable. And he sells it well.

If not for the Gyllenhaal / Russo acting (especially in one _really, really, really_ uncomfortable scene i would rate this lower.


----------



## Slice (Nov 13, 2014)

Detective said:


> but I feel bad that you will not be able to attend our London Film Club night in January.



Still working on that. My boss said he'll give me the information "by the end of November". My plan is to take the week from 5th to 11th off to do this.

This will be a planning nightmare.


----------



## Detective (Nov 13, 2014)

Slice isn't like Stunna, handing out 4/5's like they are candy from a suspicious man in a school zone, so you know a film is legit when he gives it that kind of score.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2014)

that's some real basic bait right there, D


----------



## The World (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## Detective (Nov 13, 2014)

Slice said:


> Still working on that. My boss said he'll give me the information "by the end of November". My plan is to take the week from 5th to 11th off to do this.
> 
> This will be a planning nightmare.



We will make it work, somehow.


----------



## The World (Nov 13, 2014)

.


----------



## Detective (Nov 13, 2014)

Stunna said:


> that's some real basic bait right there, D



I see you're not denying it, though? :ho


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2014)

Detective said:


> I see you're not denying it, though? :ho


maybe I just make a habit of watching good movies


----------



## Detective (Nov 13, 2014)

Real talk, this is how Slice sounds like in my head canon:

[YOUTUBE]RLv_Cg5C3OI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Nov 13, 2014)

imma save this too


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2014)

**


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 13, 2014)

12 MONKEYS: *C+*


----------



## Slice (Nov 13, 2014)

Detective said:


> Real talk, this is how Slice sounds like in my head canon:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




Always relevant:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbWZCoYK8Zg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Nov 13, 2014)

Slice said:


> Always relevant:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbWZCoYK8Zg[/YOUTUBE]



Always, always relevant:

[YOUTUBE]ZlATOHGj9EY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Nov 13, 2014)

Slice said:


> Always relevant:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbWZCoYK8Zg[/YOUTUBE]



always relevant

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVw49XWjswQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 13, 2014)

A Most Wanted Man: A-

Very compelling thriller driven by excellent performances. Those who liked "Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy" should appreciate this.

Terror Train: B-/B

Old slasher with Jamie Lee Curtis.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 13, 2014)

I m a bit behind  in this I guess. Just watched 
Stand up guys , stoned , I laughed my ass off
Watching get the gringo atm. Not so funny but gibson's style is cool 
So far


----------



## Parallax (Nov 13, 2014)

way to make us other stoners come off as illiterate boobs


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2014)

Para.  Raptors are going to cripple D Rose tonight.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 13, 2014)

that's a pretty terrible thing to wish on somebody


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2014)

It's a prediction.  Not a wish.  We now know that he spends every second on the court playing tentatively.  That's dangerous.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 13, 2014)

Para still going for Rukia bait.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 13, 2014)

I think everyone should include their state of mind for their movie reviews. May explain where some of our differences come from.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 13, 2014)

the scary part is you're sober when you post your opinions D:


----------



## Detective (Nov 13, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> Para still going for Rukia bait.



Rukia bait is timeless and masterclass. Para is 98298239839829823982 years too young to avoid falling for it.

Dat Rukia


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2014)

Parallax said:


> the scary part is you're sober when you post your opinions D:


shots fired


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 13, 2014)

Not bad Para, not bad. 

Fo real though, never been high but it obviously has an impact on how we perceive things differently given the kind of shit you give good ratings to. 

Whatever shit you were on when you hyped Movie 43 musta been laced with some shit even Snoop wouldn't touch.


----------



## Ae (Nov 13, 2014)

Almost hit a jaywalker, wouldn't feel bad though.
Who the hell run across a busy street in the middle of the night


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2014)

which minority group were they a part of


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2014)

Jena's rep is riding on it.  But maybe she has nothing to worry about.  The new Fifty Shades trailer was decent.  It could be good...


----------



## Jena (Nov 13, 2014)

*The Raid: Redemption* - 8/10

As always, I'm late to the party. But the point is, I _finally_ got around to watching this.


----------



## Ae (Nov 13, 2014)

Weird, I was just about to watch that.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2014)

Good; now you can get to Berandal.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2014)

Berandal isn't as good.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2014)

**


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2014)

Not a criticism.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 13, 2014)

You guys ignored the fuck outta me


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 13, 2014)

Who are you again?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 13, 2014)

Fuck off doom


----------



## Slice (Nov 14, 2014)

Khris said:


> You guys ignored the fuck outta me



What did you ask? Didnt follow the old threads last pages.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 14, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I think everyone should include their state of mind for their movie reviews. May explain where some of our differences come from.


I often watch movies when I'm drunk, so this might be a good idea.


Slice said:


> What did you ask? Didnt follow the old threads last pages.



He asked about the infamous Film Club, nobody answered the poor man. I for one, was too lazy to.


----------



## The World (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Slice (Nov 14, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> He asked about the infamous Film Club, nobody answered the poor man. I for one, was too lazy to.





Liverbird said:


> about the infamous Film Club





Liverbird said:


> infamous Film Club





Liverbird said:


> infamous



Ah yes that secret society working under the surface of NF just under everyones noses.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2014)

Liverburd, we go back to the footie section days. I expected more


----------



## Stelios (Nov 14, 2014)

Parallax said:


> way to make us other stoners come off as illiterate boobs


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 14, 2014)

Slice said:


> Ah yes that secret society working under the surface of NF just under everyones noses.





Khris said:


> Liverburd, we go back to the footie section days. I expected more



I'm sorry I let you down


----------



## Stunna (Nov 14, 2014)

I didn't answer Khris 'cause I figured someone else would.

Good ol' bystander effect.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 14, 2014)

Yeah, that's what I thought too


----------



## teddy (Nov 14, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> He asked about the infamous Film Club, nobody answered the poor man. I for one, was too lazy to.





Stunna said:


> I didn't answer Khris 'cause I figured someone else would.
> 
> Good ol' bystander effect.






the laziness-proactive ratio of this forum must be lop-sided af


----------



## Slice (Nov 14, 2014)

I always thought i was a lazy person. Until i got to know some of the people here better.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 14, 2014)

Guilty as charged.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2014)

I wont be able to make it anyways. Work-related shit. 

But next time for sure


----------



## Stunna (Nov 14, 2014)

Link removed


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 14, 2014)

Yeah no.

only ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and non-athletes pay 90 bucks for shoes.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 14, 2014)

in any other case, I'd agree with you

however this time, you get this 

:finishhim


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 14, 2014)

Stunna plz.

Don't blow your first pay check on that.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 14, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Don't blow your first pay check on that.


smh

and no, I'm not actually buying it



any time soon


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 14, 2014)

I don't think I can be friends with a wasteful spender, Stunna .


----------



## Butcher (Nov 14, 2014)

That shit is borderline $100....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2014)

Not that expensive tbh, but I wouldn't buy shit I wont wear(or use in general). My One Piece figures are bad enough.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 14, 2014)

Back to the Future > being friends with Lincoln tbh


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 14, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Back to the Future > being friends with Lincoln tbh


After really thinking about it, BTF sucks .

I use to like it, but I think that everyone's reasons for hating it here finally made sense to me.



Khris said:


> Not that expensive tbh, but I wouldn't buy shit I wont wear(or use in general). My One Piece figures are bad enough.


OP figures?

Goddam man...


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2014)

It's s pile of poop. During the Film Club showing me and Rukia showed it for the third rate crap it is.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 14, 2014)

oh yeah, and Rukia


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2014)

Stunna you can't fight the truth


----------



## Ae (Nov 14, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Yeah no.
> 
> only ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and non-athletes pay 90 bucks for shoes.



Are you 12?

>Saying ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in 2014
>Implying $90 is expensive for a pair of shoes

But they are ugly and gay


----------



## The World (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 14, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Berandal isn't as good.



I agree.

Outside the final two fights of Berandal, of course. Those two fights were god-tier.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 14, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Are you 12?
> 
> >Saying ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in 2014
> >Implying $90 is expensive for a pair of shoes
> ...



I'd never spend 90 bucks on shoes . My usual paycheck is $114 , so $90 shoes would take up most of my paycheck 

EDIT: ugh, double post. That's what I get for trying to get in a post right before work.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 14, 2014)

$114?

do you get paid weekly or sumthin?


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 14, 2014)

I just spent 600$ on shoes.

Fuck outta here.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 14, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> >Implying $90 is expensive for a pair of shoes


shutcho ass up, Richie Rich


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 14, 2014)

Titty's bullshiting


----------



## Taleran (Nov 14, 2014)

*Bloodsport*
Fuck yes on a big screen with a full crowd, movie is still amazing.

*Full Metal Jacket*
The more times I see this the more the second half is far superior to the first half and is my favorite war film. Also the one Kubrick movie with a proper soundtrack and he does it so so well.

*CITIZENFOUR* #35
One of the best films I will see all year, chilling, riveting, terrifying and deeply human and extremely well shot with hints of a really great synth score at the right times too.


----------



## The World (Nov 14, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> I just spent 600$ on shoes.
> 
> Fuck outta here.



if I met you in real life I would steal your shoes and your lunch money


----------



## Stunna (Nov 14, 2014)

Warudo your sig


----------



## The World (Nov 14, 2014)

bitch do I ever complain about your sigs?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 14, 2014)

no, because my sigs are never oversized


----------



## Parallax (Nov 14, 2014)

you're gonna get your sigs banned by a mod warudo you dumb fuck


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2014)

90 dollars isn't that much depending on the quality.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 14, 2014)

$90 actually sound low for sneakers

But I have big feet and quite used to putting out $ 130 for them.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 14, 2014)

13 assassins omfg fuck Japanese nobility


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 14, 2014)

Parallax said:


> you're gonna get your sigs banned by a mod warudo you dumb fuck



Can't deny the thirst.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2014)

Film Club in 5 bitches


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2014)

Link
24-26


----------



## Ae (Nov 14, 2014)

Why do people like this movie? it's so bad
[YOUTUBE]W5HInOy73OM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 14, 2014)

Tell me about it


----------



## Detective (Nov 14, 2014)

Fuck Stunna


----------



## Ae (Nov 14, 2014)

Their hair looks like shit too


----------



## Detective (Nov 14, 2014)

Alright, off to see Interstellar, a film by Enno's favourite director.

:33


----------



## Didi (Nov 14, 2014)

Well those were a fun 5 minutes


If I can actually make it next time, maybe I will


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 14, 2014)

*The Shining - 8/10*

Really, really well shot movie, pretty much everything about the production was spot on. The black guy subplot felt a bit pointless though, and the acting other than Jack was meh. The "give me the bat" scece was boss, best part of the film.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm so way into CT jeez


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2014)

The Shining:  8/10.

Only caught about half of it.  Ennoea's tool that was supposed to tell us the time in our area failed me.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2014)

Holy shit Warudo.  Inquisition has like 150 hours of content.  November and December are going to be rough dude.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 14, 2014)

Dumb and Dumber To: B-

It was alright. Had enough funny moments, but yeah, it can sometimes be pretty annoying.

The Angriest Man in Brooklyn: D

It's far too depressing to enjoy considering what Robin Williams would ultimately do in real life. On its own, it's a bit too emotionally manipulative for its own good and some of the performances weren't work. I'm a huge Peter Dinklage fan, but he seems rather bored.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 15, 2014)

I don't buy shoes often, but I generally spend 70-90 dollars on them.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 15, 2014)

50 bucks is just enough for shoes imo


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 15, 2014)

You some rich bitches .



~Gesy~ said:


> $114?
> 
> do you get paid weekly or sumthin?



Every two weeks. I try to get more hours, but right now we're overstaffed, and everyone has to have a "fair chance", according to my boss .


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2014)

So do you guys think that Wendy will hate Jack after the events of the Shining?  Or will she cut him some slack since she started to see all of the ghosts at the hotel?


----------



## Detective (Nov 15, 2014)

*Film:* Interstellar
*Rating:* ★★★★★ out of ★★★★★
*Comments:* Beautiful. Also, those robots were such Bros.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 15, 2014)

Rukia said:


> So do you guys think that Wendy will hate Jack after the events of the Shining?  Or will she cut him some slack since she started to see all of the ghosts at the hotel?



I think so. Wendy seems like a nice gal


----------



## Ae (Nov 15, 2014)

Ugh this is so good


----------



## Detective (Nov 15, 2014)

Sea Salt in a chocolate bar?


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 15, 2014)

Rukia said:


> So do you guys think that Wendy will hate Jack after the events of the Shining?  Or will she cut him some slack since she started to see all of the ghosts at the hotel?



She seems like the type that has the memory of a fish, she probably forgot about half the shit that happened in that hotel.


----------



## Ae (Nov 15, 2014)

Detective said:


> Sea Salt in a chocolate bar?



The chocolate is really sparse, like the "marshmallow" in Lucky Charms, it's mostly nuts.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 15, 2014)

lol


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2014)

Interstellar too good for peasant sound systems.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 15, 2014)

Detective said:


> *Film:* Interstellar
> *Rating:* ★★★★★ out of ★★★★★
> *Comments:* Beautiful. Also, those robots were such Bros.



Nolan is clearly the GOAT.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 15, 2014)

Nolan is really really good, but still overrated. Come at me


----------



## Parallax (Nov 15, 2014)

the general consensus here is that he is overrated


----------



## Parallax (Nov 15, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> lol



that sounds

really unpleasant


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2014)

Chappie just looks like a Short Circuit rip off. Even with an Indian creator. I'm guessing people are gonna throw around the homage term alot to defend the blatant rip off.


----------



## Detective (Nov 15, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Interstellar too good for peasant sound systems.



Enno with the advanced understanding of the class system. 



Han Solo said:


> Nolan is clearly the GOAT.



There is a strong reason why he is Enno's favourite director of all time. The successor to Kubrick. 



Ennoea said:


> Chappie just looks like a Short Circuit rip off. Even with an Indian creator. I'm guessing people are gonna throw around the homage term alot to defend the blatant rip off.



Johnny 5 was the original GOAT BOAT Robot Bro.


----------



## Ae (Nov 15, 2014)

Everyone who's considered "greatest" is overrated


----------



## Stunna (Nov 15, 2014)

yeah, Interstellar was loud asf at times; I didn't know if that was just me or not (I'm really sensitive to loud noises)


----------



## Slice (Nov 15, 2014)

I didn't think it was especially loud.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 15, 2014)

Decided to rewatch the first season of Community on a whim; my first time doing so. My how things have changed.


----------



## Detective (Nov 15, 2014)

Slice said:


> I didn't think it was especially loud.



Dat German engineered sound precision quality.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 15, 2014)

It defo had sound mixing issues over here. Couldn't understand a couple of times what characters said. And this is a sentiment others have shared too, from different countries.


----------



## Slice (Nov 15, 2014)

German dubs tend to have a louder voice mix in general so its probably because of that.
Happens a lot when i watch something in english that i cant understand anything because background noise is louder than the voices and that rarely happens in the German versions.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 15, 2014)

Germany > Nolan


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 15, 2014)

*Ida* ~ 8.5/10

First of all i loved this move photography, every single frame was beautiful, and complement the silence that is present through a large chuck of the film very well. 
Ida is basically a road movie,  and trough small dialogue and a excellent performance of the two lead actress, it manges to flesh out it's two main protagonist, and shows us much the war scarred them, as the effect each has one the other.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 15, 2014)

*November Man*

C+


----------



## Detective (Nov 15, 2014)

This wait for my car


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 15, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> *Ida* ~ 8.5/10
> 
> First of all i loved this move photography, every single frame was beautiful, and complement the silence that is present through a large chuck of the film very well.
> Ida is basically a road movie,  and trough small dialogue and a excellent performance of the two lead actress, it manges to flesh out it's two main protagonist, and shows us much the war scarred them, as the effect each has one the other.



I've been meaning to watch this for a long time now.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 15, 2014)

inb4 you decide not to 'cause Masterscout says it sucks


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 15, 2014)

That was ONE FUCKING TIME! and I had my doubts about that one too, so yeah..


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Ugh this is so good


Gluten Free?   How could it be good?


----------



## Jena (Nov 15, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> It defo had sound mixing issues over here. Couldn't understand a couple of times what characters said. And this is a sentiment others have shared too, from different countries.



I think that was intentional? I'm not sure. The only part I had difficulty hearing the characters talk was the initial blast-off from earth because the rocket was so loud.



Slice said:


> German dubs tend to have a louder voice mix in general so its probably because of that.
> Happens a lot when i watch something in english that i cant understand anything because background noise is louder than the voices and that rarely happens in the German versions.



is that intentional tho or is it just because you can't speak german without shrieking


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2014)

Jena.  Are you picking up Dragon Age Inquisition?


----------



## Ae (Nov 15, 2014)

Do you guys know where I can find some cute dashboard decoration?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 15, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Every two weeks. I try to get more hours, but right now we're overstaffed, and everyone has to have a "fair chance", according to my boss .



That's wild dude..

$114 wouldn't even cover my cellphone bill.


----------



## Jena (Nov 15, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Jena.  Are you picking up Dragon Age Inquisition?



Yep. Got it pre-ordered. Actually going to a launch party for it too.


----------



## The World (Nov 15, 2014)

man I haven't played my PS3 in such a long time

I haven't even been able to rebuy bravely default or fire emblem for my lil ol 3ds 

still gonna try and get DA


----------



## Detective (Nov 15, 2014)

Dat feeling when I realize I have not played a video game in like 6 months...


----------



## Ae (Nov 15, 2014)

Detective said:


> Dat feeling when I realize I have not played a video game in like 6 months...



It's a great feeling


----------



## Detective (Nov 15, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> It's a great feeling



It's not a deep seated sadness really, but just a strong sense of nostalgia, of years past, if I am to be honest.

I am still considering buying a PS4 or XBone One, but haven't decided when yet.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2014)

I haven't played games very much lately.  FIFA 15 is the exception.  Damn.  I wonder how many hours I have spent building my dynasty.  

Really excited about Inquisition.  I need a change of pace desperately.


----------



## Detective (Nov 15, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Really excited about Inquisition.  I need a change of pace desperately.



I heard it had like 150+ hours of additional content, though.

You will suffer from a distinct loss of time, due to it.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 15, 2014)

*Guardians of the Galaxy*_(2014)_ - 7.5/10

Cool and smooth. Easily Marvel's best so far. 



Detective said:


> It's not a deep seated sadness really, but just a strong sense of nostalgia, of years past, if I am to be honest.
> 
> *I am still considering buying a PS4 or XBone One, but haven't decided when yet.*



None, buy/build/upgrade a PC. Connect a PS3 Controller and voila! Now you have both a console and a gaming computer for the price and size of one.


----------



## Detective (Nov 15, 2014)

I will look into that option, LB. I am rather good at building PC's in any case.

BTW, after my trip to England, I will be in San Diego in February. Does anyone know any good things to see down there outside of the Comic-Con(that's the only event I attended when I last visited)?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 15, 2014)

Liverbird would be a PC Masterrace ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 15, 2014)

Detective said:


> I will look into that option, LB.* I am rather good at building PC's in any case.*



Well there you go. Having been into gaming for as long as I can remember, I've tried a lot of options but nothing beats having a top of the line PC.

@para- No, not really. Never had the chance to play modern games until recently, when I got my current PC, which I needed for other stuff too. Previous one was too old and useless, as was the one before him.


----------



## Ae (Nov 15, 2014)

Real life beats PC


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> *Ida* ~ 8.5/10
> 
> First of all i loved this move photography, every single frame was beautiful, and complement the silence that is present through a large chuck of the film very well.
> Ida is basically a road movie,  and trough small dialogue and a excellent performance of the two lead actress, it manges to flesh out it's two main protagonist, and shows us much the war scarred them, as the effect each has one the other.



Gorgeously shot film. I loved the bleak tone too. It was just right. Haunting film.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 15, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Real life beats PC



I feel like this is a very underrated fact and forgotten by a lot of people, so thank you masterrace for pointing that out.


----------



## The World (Nov 15, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Real life beats PC



and yet you spend so much time here


----------



## teddy (Nov 15, 2014)

Detective said:


> Dat feeling when I realize I have not played a video game in like 6 months...



I'm still pretty much waiting for next year before i finally invest in a few games


----------



## Detective (Nov 15, 2014)

I have the EyeFinity setup for my PC anyways, so I can understand LB's point of it being a superior gaming experience compared to a console setup.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 15, 2014)

I have paid only once in my entire life for a game, and that was last year when CS:GO was on sale for like 2E


----------



## Stunna (Nov 15, 2014)

lol             wut


----------



## Ae (Nov 15, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> Having been into gaming for as long as I can remember, I've tried a lot of options but nothing beats having a top of the line PC.





Liverbird said:


> I have paid only once in my entire life for a game



>Consistency



Liverbird said:


> we don't have no lame ass pirating laws in here lel, I can do pretty much anything I want as long as it's available in any shape or form on the net.




Watch out everyone, this guy is hardcore.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 15, 2014)

You act like people with internet in general can't do this


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 15, 2014)

I've heard a lot of people getting them cease and desist letters elsewhere, and make a big deal out of it so I dunno


----------



## Parallax (Nov 15, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> I've heard a lot of people getting them cease and desist letters elsewhere, and make a big deal out of it so I dunno



These people are dumb


----------



## Detective (Nov 15, 2014)

Yeah, I don't pay for anything that can be acquired digitally. Canada isn't as anal as the US about the copyright and internet rules.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 15, 2014)

Rukia said:


> So do you guys think that Wendy will hate Jack after the events of the Shining?  Or will she cut him some slack since she started to see all of the ghosts at the hotel?



In the sequel to the book she doesn't hate him, although the book portrayed Jack as more of a victim than the movie did.


----------



## Detective (Nov 15, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]qYdcDc8Yun0[/YOUTUBE]

The writer of the film, White Man Can't Jump, was a fucking liar

Holy Shit


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2014)

I feel bad for the people that missed film club yesterday.  It was another big success.


----------



## Detective (Nov 15, 2014)

Not as successful as our Carrie and Magnum Force double feature, but then again, nothing quite is.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 15, 2014)

I'll hopefully be there next time, the one before was okay


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2014)

Shirou about to get fucking owned big time by Caster.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 15, 2014)

*A Most Wanted Man*

Strong case lead by PSH who was great and everything was well done but ultimately there just wasn't much memorable here. No major payoff and no real surprises. It was engaging the entire time due to the case and a solid plot but like I said, mostly just forgettable in the end. A solid watch but nothing worth watching again. 

3.5/5


----------



## Taleran (Nov 15, 2014)

Does a movie have to be re-watchable to be great?

Oh yeah I went to the Kubrick exhibit at the Lightbox

and this was in the Napoleon part of it


Fuck that movie.


----------



## Ae (Nov 15, 2014)

Randomly stumbled upon Gandalf
[YOUTUBE]ZS0WvzRVByg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2014)

Did Napoleon almost get made?


----------



## The World (Nov 15, 2014)

Stunna said:


> lol you watch this show and I don't, Warudo?



I only watch it cause it's the closest thing I'm gonna get to a Fables adaptation for now

and cause I've watched it since the first season and can't stop

it's not like I watch it regularly anyway

only when I'm extremely bored


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2014)

Wonder Woman and Barda against the Furies is a good ass fight.


----------



## Slice (Nov 16, 2014)

Jena said:


> is that intentional tho or is it just because you can't speak german without shrieking



Intentional.

Aber nat?rlich wusstest Du das ja schon vorher.



Liverbird said:


> I have paid only once in my entire life for a game, and that was last year when CS:GO was on sale for like 2E



>Not paying for games
What are you? Poor?
There is a Steam sale three times a year so don't try the old "but its too expensive".



Liverbird said:


> I've heard a lot of people getting them cease and desist letters elsewhere, and make a big deal out of it so I dunno





Parallax said:


> These people are dumb



I had big ass legal trouble for five years because of something like that.


----------



## Grape (Nov 16, 2014)

*Snowpiercer - Nice/10*

I just don't even know.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 16, 2014)

Taleran said:


> Does a movie have to be re-watchable to be great?



For me, yeah. Said it before but a movie usually will only go 4 or higher if I would watch again. I know some might argue that movies with twists don't really lend themselves necessarily to being rewatched many times but I liked Saw enough to watch multiple times. 

It is more or less the same way with books for me. All of my favorite books I have read more than once. 

And I think a movie almost has to be re-watchable to be great because if there was nothing good enough about it that you would at least want to see that part again or whatever, than how was it great for just one viewing? 



Grape said:


> *Snowpiercer - Nice/10*
> 
> I just don't even know.



Babies taste the best


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2014)

Detective said:


> Yeah, I don't pay for anything that can be acquired digitally. Canada isn't as anal as the US about the copyright and internet rules.



This blatant lie. Do you fap to the Canadian flag Detective


----------



## Parallax (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Liverbird (Nov 16, 2014)

Slice said:


> >Not paying for games
> What are you? Poor?
> There is a Steam sale three times a year so don't try the old "but its too expensive".



No dude, all I pay for is hardware. Why would I give 60e away for a game I can get for free pretty much the same day it's officially released?


----------



## Detective (Nov 16, 2014)

LB knows whats up. 

Hardware and physical material items are the only things worth purchasing anymore. 

:33


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 16, 2014)

Enno mad as fuck that if he would fap over the English Flag there would probably be a camera watching him.


----------



## Slice (Nov 16, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> No dude, all I pay for is hardware. Why would I give 60e away for a game I can get for free pretty much the same day it's officially released?



Why buy food? Just go to a market and steal.
Why buy clothes? There are stores that have them lying around just waiting to be taken by you without anybody noticing.
Books? If they don't want them stolen they shouldn't line them up for all to see.


Seriously, i have nothing against pirating things but doing so for _everything_ out of principle is just terrible.


----------



## Ae (Nov 16, 2014)

Slice knows what's up


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 16, 2014)

Detective said:


> LB knows whats up.
> 
> Hardware and physical material items are the only things worth purchasing anymore.
> 
> :33


Fuck yeah


Slice said:


> Why buy food? Just go to a market and steal.
> Why buy clothes? There are stores that have them lying around just waiting to be taken by you without anybody noticing.
> Books? If they don't want them stolen they shouldn't line them up for all to see.



Well, I don't plan on going to prison anytime soon so yeah.


> Seriously, i have nothing against pirating things but doing so for _everything_ out of principle is just terrible.



I've been pirating anything that can be pirated since I was a kid, maybe that's why it is of no importance to me and I'm unable to feel guilty doing so.


----------



## Detective (Nov 16, 2014)

Slice said:


> Why buy food? Just go to a market and steal.
> Why buy clothes? There are stores that have them lying around just waiting to be taken by you without anybody noticing.
> Books? If they don't want them stolen they shouldn't line them up for all to see.
> 
> ...



In LB's defense though, I believe he was only referring to digital material.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 16, 2014)

Detective said:


> In LB's defense though, I believe he was only referring to digital material.



Wasn't that obvious?


----------



## Grape (Nov 16, 2014)

Slice said:


> Why buy food? Just go to a market and steal.
> Why buy clothes? There are stores that have them lying around just waiting to be taken by you without anybody noticing.
> Books? If they don't want them stolen they shouldn't line them up for all to see.
> 
> ...


----------



## Slice (Nov 16, 2014)

Obviously i was overexaggerating to make a point.

I'll never understand how people will stuff themselves with a 10€ McDonalds menu or go to the cinema and see a 12€ movie but then justify not buying a 20hour game with "its too expensive".

Especially as a PC gamer. Console players are getting ripped off like crazy but PC gaming is as cheap as never before. Last Steam sale i got more than 10 games for less than 50 euro. That was months ago and i still haven't finished half of them.


----------



## Detective (Nov 16, 2014)

You know, it's quite funny that we're discussing this topic, and haven't brought up the obvious elephant in the room.

That there are people out in the world who pay for porn.



On a serious note though, I think LB's logical approach to this topic makes sense. You have to realistically take into consideration what you can acquire for yourself, and what you may be forced to acquire through normal means, and weigh them accodingly.

People get ripped off enough IRL with mark ups and products that are sold for 500%+ of their actual production value.

The internet allows us to strike back at that greedy corporate agenda.


----------



## Ae (Nov 16, 2014)

Ugh this is the reason why I left the Cafe



Detective said:


> On a serious note though, I think LB's logical approach to this topic makes sense. You have to realistically take into consideration what you can acquire for yourself, and what you may be forced to acquire through normal means, and weigh them accordingly.
> 
> People get ripped off enough IRL with mark ups and products that are sold for 500%+ of their actual production value.
> 
> The internet allows us to strike back at that greedy corporate agenda.



Anti-Capitalism hmm?


----------



## Detective (Nov 16, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Ugh this is the reason why I left the Cafe



I thought you left the Cafe cause it was boring as fuck?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 16, 2014)

hey, it was a damn good scan, bruh


----------



## Detective (Nov 16, 2014)

I just saw that Stunna quote(thanks for the heads up Huey).

Stunna, explain yo self.


----------



## Ae (Nov 16, 2014)

Detective said:


> I thought you left the Cafe cause it was boring as fuck?



It was too left
But seriously why would you be against maximizing profit?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 16, 2014)

Do you even play Kingdom hearts or you just found it from the Japanese Disney site?


----------



## Detective (Nov 16, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> I just spent 600$ on shoes.
> 
> Fuck outta here.



Also, I just saw this stupidity.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 16, 2014)

Detective said:


> Also, I just saw this stupidity.



In his defense Rukia also spends $600 on shoes, well sneakers.


----------



## Detective (Nov 16, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> It was too left
> But seriously why would you be against maximizing profit?



I have always been Pro-Profit sharing/equality. If everyone had a similar standard for quality of living, it would truly allow those rare exceptional individuals to spend time pursuing projects and ideas that could further raise the technological and scientific advancements our society truly needs.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 16, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Do you even play Kingdom hearts or you just found it from the Japanese Disney site?


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 16, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> I just spent 600$ on shoes.
> 
> Fuck outta here.





Nice Dynamite said:


> In his defense Rukia also spends $600 on shoes, well sneakers.


----------



## Detective (Nov 16, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Do you even play Kingdom hearts or you just found it from the Japanese Disney site?



OH SHIT


----------



## Detective (Nov 16, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> In his defense Rukia also spends $600 on shoes, well sneakers.



Rukia is my bro, but he is also part of the 1%. He doesn't know any better, it's just the way he was raised.... on yachts.... during summer vacations in the Hamptons.


----------



## Slice (Nov 16, 2014)

What Batman scan are you talking about?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 16, 2014)

Detective said:


> Rukia is my bro, but he is also part of the 1%. He doesn't know any better, it's just the way he was raised.... on yachts.... during summer vacations in the Hamptons.



So when he said  he was in the Air Force he really meant he was on Air Force one?


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 16, 2014)

Anyway bruder Slice, I've been meaning to tell you that you've convinced me and made me make an exception this time, I've started reading V for Vendetta. If it turns out to suck, you done fucked up!


----------



## Stunna (Nov 16, 2014)

Slice said:


> What Batman scan are you talking about?


he's trolling 

and ayo, don't step to me about Kingdom Hearts, b


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 16, 2014)

you got to understand slice is at the age where he buys everything he sees from infomercials.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 16, 2014)

Huey is on fucking fire what the hell


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2014)

We are snowed in pretty good Detective.


----------



## Ae (Nov 16, 2014)

Rukia said:


> We are snowed in pretty good Detective.



Perfect time to bust out the peacoat and scarfs


----------



## Detective (Nov 16, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> So when he said  he was in the Air Force he really meant he was on Air Force one?



No, I have no doubts he was an Air Force member. But it also doesn't take away from the notion that his family members may be the owners of Lockheed-Martin.



Rukia said:


> We are snowed in pretty good Detective.



God speed, Rukia 

You gonna have a snow-day, instead of trekking in to work? 

We have had scattered flurries here today(came out of nowhere), but nothing major. Less than a centimetre of snow on the ground. Should be melted by morning, hopefully.


----------



## Slice (Nov 16, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> Anyway bruder Slice, I've been meaning to tell you that you've convinced me and made me make an exception this time, *I've started reading V for Vendetta. If it turns out to suck, you done fucked up*!



It would just mean you have shit taste.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2014)

No, I work at a hospital.  And they tell me that I am essential personnel.  So I expect to be at work tomorrow.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 16, 2014)

Rukia.

I'm impressed with the Chiefs.


----------



## Ae (Nov 16, 2014)

Slice said:


> It would just mean you have shit taste.



Well he loved the movie so...


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 16, 2014)

Shouldn't take much to impress a Bengals fan.


*Little Mermaid*

Ariel da shit. Ursala da shit. Songs da shit. 


Da shit/5


----------



## Stunna (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey look, a good Cyphon review.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 16, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Well he loved the movie so...


what are you implying?


Cyphon said:


> Shouldn't take much to impress a Bengals fan.
> 
> 
> *Little Mermaid*
> ...



no! not in front of stunna!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Rukia.
> 
> I'm impressed with the Chiefs.


I think we have a good chance of winning the division.  We are going to go 11-5.  And I think we are going to win at home over the Ponies two weeks from now.  I just hope someone else beats them too.


----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2014)

Slice said:


> Obviously i was overexaggerating to make a point.
> 
> I'll never understand how people will stuff themselves with a 10? McDonalds menu or go to the cinema and see a 12? movie but then justify not buying a 20hour game with "its too expensive".
> 
> Especially as a PC gamer. Console players are getting ripped off like crazy but PC gaming is as cheap as never before. Last Steam sale i got more than 10 games for less than 50 euro. That was months ago and i still haven't finished half of them.



I'm not getting ripped off

I just wait for the prices to drop


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 16, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Shouldn't take much to impress a Bengals fan.
> 
> 
> *Little Mermaid*
> ...



When last the steelers didn't anything impressive beside losing


----------



## Detective (Nov 16, 2014)

The World said:


> I'm not getting ripped off
> 
> I just wait for the prices to drop



Dat Patience


----------



## Detective (Nov 16, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I think we have a good chance of winning the division.  We are going to go 11-5.  And I think we are going to win at home over the Ponies two weeks from now.  I just hope someone else beats them too.



They ran into some bad..... Luck... last year against the Colts with that comeback victory after being up so early.

Hopefully they can avoid that fate this year.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2014)

Para is afraid of the Chiefs.  He knows they are a potential wildcard opponent.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 16, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> When last the steelers didn't anything impressive beside losing



Before the Jets game there was crushing 2 potential playoff teams and Big Ben throwing 12 TD passes and breaking a bunch of records. 

And wait....How is losing impressive?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 16, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Before the Jets game there was crushing 2 potential playoff teams and Big Ben throwing 12 TD passes and breaking a bunch of records.
> 
> And wait....How is losing impressive?



It's impressive how the shittier the steelers can get each season


----------



## Detective (Nov 16, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Para is afraid of the Chiefs.  He knows they are a potential wildcard opponent.



  

Doesn't it feel good to be respected as a team again?


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 16, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> It's impressive how the shittier the steelers can get each season



8-8, 8-8, 6-4 so far. Not sure where the shittier has come in yet. There is still time though


----------



## Parallax (Nov 16, 2014)

don't get it twisted Rukia

I'm not afraid of your team

I just don't trust Dalton


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2014)

No matter what happens the next couple of seasons... Andy Reid was a good hire for us.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 16, 2014)

I agree

he's a good coach


----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2014)

and you doubted Dalton before para


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2014)

Were you impressed with Eli today, Para?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 16, 2014)

Dalton sucks b


----------



## Parallax (Nov 16, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Were you impressed with Eli today, Para?



Yes

Yes I was


----------



## teddy (Nov 16, 2014)

*Eli*te


...at throwing picks


----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2014)

fuck you para


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2014)

He was actually doing well INT-wise before this game.  I bet he will come completely off the rails now.

This is Coughlin's last season.  No way he survives this.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 16, 2014)

Fuck you Warudo


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2014)

Para.  You respect Arizona yet?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 16, 2014)

I've respected them since last season, it was a crime they didn't make the post season last year.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2014)

Aren't they like 15-1 in their last 16 games?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 16, 2014)

Yes

Yes they are.


----------



## Detective (Nov 16, 2014)

Gesy.... what the hell, dude?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2014)

Those were probably taken out of context.


----------



## Ae (Nov 16, 2014)

It's bathhouse talk, meh.


----------



## teddy (Nov 16, 2014)

Stunna said:


> **


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 16, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Those were probably taken out of context.



Definitely taken out of context

Stunna's always scheming


----------



## Stunna (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey, I presented without comment.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2014)

Para.  You are right dude.  That Marvel Civil War movie sounds like a mess to me.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 16, 2014)

Shit just ugly in the household for real!


----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2014)

stop chris brown beating your wife huey

it's not good for your relationship


----------



## Detective (Nov 16, 2014)

Huey's house about to become another black statistic


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 16, 2014)

We never claimed him


----------



## Detective (Nov 16, 2014)

Wait, what!? We????

I thought you were Filipino, Gesy!?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 16, 2014)

I've been called White, I've been called Indian, but Filipino has me scratching my head a bit.


----------



## Detective (Nov 16, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I've been called White, I've been called Indian, but Filipino has me scratching my head a bit.



My bad.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 16, 2014)

*Europa Report*  6.5 / 10

Pro science zealotist propaganda.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 17, 2014)

*Don Jon*_(2013)_ - 6/10

Can't believe this had a plot, and it actually was good. Scarlett Johansson was also hot asf, so definitely worth the watch for both reasons.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2014)

I hated Scarlett in Don Jon.  What a vile character.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 17, 2014)

Sure, her character was as punchable as it gets, but she was soo hot, all I'm sayin. Could watch that shit over and over again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2014)

hi again.

what did I miss? 

also, my cousins are inviting me to see mocking jay even tho I have no interest in the franchise. But hey, free movie


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 17, 2014)

I wouldn't watch that shit even for free


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2014)

They buying me popcorn too


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 17, 2014)

Oh okay, not bad of a deal as long as you keep your eyes closed the whole fucking time


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2014)

my 3ds gonna tag along just in case


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 17, 2014)

K, seems you got it covered breh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2014)

and yeah, Don Jon was surprisingly good. Made me quit porn actually


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 17, 2014)

Yeah, sure


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 17, 2014)

This is kind of random but it popped into my head today when I was thinking about downloading some roms for old games. 

Do you think there would be a big enough market to bring back the old systems? I know the systems still exist and they have made a newer Nintendo somewhere along the line, but I am thinking more from a gaming aspect. Could they bring Nintendo back with a whole new string of games and have a market for it? Maybe SNES as well or Sega? 

It has to be much cheaper to develop those type of games and stuff and it seems to me like there is still a solid amount of interest amongst the population when it comes to playing older games. So the risk doesn't seem too great if they were to try it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> Yeah, sure



am being real. it wasn't cuz of the plot. but cuz I remembered most pornstar names in the clips 

That shit was a wake up call man


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 17, 2014)

Khris is straight up a woman!


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 17, 2014)

Khris said:


> am being real. it wasn't cuz of the plot. but cuz I remembered most pornstar names in the clips
> 
> That shit was a wake up call man



Well, there was one that I didn't know, so I'm not gonna stop just yet


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2014)

@Doom

I fap more on average than I when I was watching 

True story


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 17, 2014)

Khris said:


> @Doom
> 
> *I fap more on average than I when I was watching *
> 
> True story


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 17, 2014)

shots fired!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2014)

It's called imagination burd. Try it


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 17, 2014)

I, like the main character of the movie, can't beat my meat without porn so nty


----------



## Parallax (Nov 17, 2014)

Wtf have these two pages even been 

Smh


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2014)

Leaving the thread to Khris, Livebrid, Huey, and Speedy. 

*Funny Face*

I'm a big fan of Singin' in the Rain, Charade, and to a lesser extent, Seven Brides for Seven Brothers, so I decided to check out another Donen musical; I wasn't as keen on this one, though.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 17, 2014)

dum and dumber 10/10


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 17, 2014)

*22 Jump Street*

Better than the first IMO but still a lot of the same. Had some parts that were pretty damned funny and other parts that just felt forced to too try hard. Overall though it was never so bad as to be annoying or to make the movie lull too much. In an extremely weak year for comedies this is definitely the best and still solid even compared to other good comedies.

3.5/5


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 17, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Wtf have these two pages even been
> 
> Smh



The new normal.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 17, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Wtf have these two pages even been
> 
> Smh





Stunna said:


> Leaving the thread to Khris, Livebrid, Huey, and Speedy.





Han Solo said:


> The new normal.



Oh yeah, I forgot you used to like this place before it was cool, my bad.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2014)

Every time I log onto the board I see a graphic of Sasuke laughing like a mad scientist followed by a bunch of tomatoes.  Did Sasuke really laugh like that at some point?  And if so... Why?


----------



## Slice (Nov 17, 2014)

For sake of my sanity i decided i'd rather not know what that picture is all about.


----------



## Ae (Nov 17, 2014)

1:15
[YOUTUBE]XbU9UUwxBxA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 17, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Every time I log onto the board I see a graphic of Sasuke laughing like a mad scientist followed by a bunch of tomatoes.  Did Sasuke really laugh like that at some point?  And if so... Why?





Slice said:


> For sake of my sanity i decided i'd rather not know what that picture is all about.



I believe that was around the time he was killing Danzou. 

Not certain though.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2014)

Why? 'Cause that's what villains do. Duh.


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 17, 2014)

Sometimes I brag like Hov.


----------



## Grape (Nov 17, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> Sometimes I brag like Hov.




That was basically worse than saying the word swag.


----------



## The World (Nov 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlviNww1PUw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 17, 2014)

Grape said:


> That was basically worse than saying the word swag.



Born sinner, the opposite of a winner


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 17, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> I believe that was around the time he was killing Danzou.
> 
> Not certain though.





Stunna said:


> Why? 'Cause that's what villains do. Duh.



Actually, I remember now. It was just _after_ he had killed Danzou (or rather, fatally wounded him via stabbing through Karin; Danzou technically killed himself by trying to suicide bomb Sasuke and Tobi) and was fighting Naruto briefly. He was laughing at Naruto, Sakura and Kakashi's attempts to reason with him.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2014)

Sounds like he got off a little too easy.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 17, 2014)

In his defence, he was literally stark-raving mad.

Aside from the multiple childhood traumas and revelations about his family being killed was a government conspiracy, Kishi threw in the Uchiha bloodline being genetically predisposed to madness, _and_ had Sasuke possessed by the embittered and fanatically grandson of a Demon Queen to egg him down a darker path to boot.

Plenty of ways Sasuke (and the rest of the cast) could and should have been handled better....but hey, you can't say Kishi didn't give him a LOT of good reasons to be completely screwed up.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 17, 2014)

*Guardians of the Galaxy*

Boy was I wrong about this one. Very good stuff here. Star Trek-ish for sure, but IMO, did a lot more with the similar elements. The world building, characters, technology, powers etc. It was all really cool and enjoyable to look at. Made for some fun action and interesting sights throughout the whole movie. Liked the cast and characters. I didn't care for Drax at first but even he grew on me before the end. The humor was usually on point and I even laughed out loud a few times and they did the few emotional moments really well also.

Have to say, this is definitely one of Marvels best efforts and maybe the comic book movie of the year. And for my money, one of the best movies of the year. 

4.5/5


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2014)

ZA WARUDO!  

[YOUTUBE]7SREM6E4Fvs[/YOUTUBE]

It's almost time bro!


----------



## Ae (Nov 17, 2014)

"OMG @1:01 THAT LEVEL 99 DARK ELF MASTER SAGE STAFF!!!!!!111"


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2014)

Could Exodus actually be good?  I liked Kingdom of Heaven.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2014)

> Could Exodus actually be good?


No.**


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2014)

Really?  I thought for sure you would be excited about it.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2014)

Nope; I'm boycotting it for its casting. 

Plus, as much as I love the Moses story, this movie is telling it in the most boring way possible.


----------



## Ae (Nov 17, 2014)

If you want a black cast, go watch a Tyler Perry movie.


----------



## The World (Nov 17, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> "OMG @1:01 THAT LEVEL 99 DARK ELF MASTER SAGE STAFF!!!!!!111"



you're the worst


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2014)

**


----------



## Detective (Nov 17, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> If you want a black cast, go watch a Tyler Perry movie.



Uh... maybe it has more to do with the fact that nobody of Egyptian/Mediterranean/Middle Eastern origin was cast for the crowds or any prominant characters?

I mean, they could have easily cast that one dude from the Mummy series.


----------



## Jena (Nov 17, 2014)

I can smell the pretentiousness wafting off of Exodus through the trailer.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2014)

Like, even if I wasn't bothered by the whitewashing, the fact that Moses leads the Hebrew people into war against the Egyptians is a super turn-off.

It's sort of like one of my biggest issues with The Ten Commandments multiplied a hundred fold.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2014)

Well, what about the new Hunger Games?  Are you going to check that one out Stunna?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Well, what about the new Hunger Games?  Are you going to check that one out Stunna?


Probably not. This series already feels so dated; you just know Mockingjay Part 2 is gonna be turrible.


----------



## Ae (Nov 17, 2014)

Detective said:


> Uh... maybe it has more to do with the fact that nobody of Egyptian/Mediterranean/Middle Eastern origin was cast for the crowds or any prominent characters?
> 
> I mean, they could have easily cast that one dude from the Mummy series.



I'd prefer the better actor than one that fit an ethnic description.
British plays american all the time and extras doesn't matter.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm sort of over the Hunger Games.  They lost me when they ended the second movie the way that they did.


----------



## Detective (Nov 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Like, even if I wasn't bothered by the whitewashing, the fact that Moses leads the Hebrew people into war against the Egyptians is a super turn-off.
> 
> It's sort of like one of my biggest issues with The Ten Commandments multiplied a hundred fold.



It looks like a straight up sequel to Gladiator, except it's based on a region to the Deep South.

Looks like no matter what you do Stunna, you can't escape the South and it's horribleness.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I'd prefer the better actor than one that fit an ethnic description.
> British plays american all the time and extras doesn't matter


**


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2014)

I think Foxcatcher comes out in Oklahoma City this week.  I need to check it out.


----------



## The World (Nov 17, 2014)

stunna hatin on Charlton muthafucking Heston?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2014)

The World said:


> stunna hatin on Charlton muthafucking Heston?


Stunna is a bitch!


----------



## Detective (Nov 17, 2014)

To be honest, I've never read a Hunger Games novel, or seen one of their film adaptations. 

Similar to having never seen a Twilight film.

My brain would hate me for wasting off valuable thinking cells like that.


----------



## Jena (Nov 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Like, even if I wasn't bothered by the whitewashing, the fact that Moses leads the Hebrew people into war against the Egyptians is a super turn-off.
> 
> It's sort of like one of my biggest issues with The Ten Commandments multiplied a hundred fold.



It also misses the mark on why other moses movies were a success. It's more character-driven story than anything else. And it looks like it's going to be fucking like 9 hours and try to be all sweeping and epic and shit. We already have two movies that did that shit already, do we really need another one?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2014)

The World said:


> stunna hatin on Charlton muthafucking Heston?


Heston's my dude--Ben-Hur is still one of my favorite movies--but boy was he miscast. Moses wasn't your typical confident action hero; he was very unimposing and had such a bad speech impediment that his brother Aaron had to initially talk to the pharaoh for him.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 17, 2014)

Exodus looks like a war epic, so it will probably be really stupid. Same vein as Pompeii (which I didn't see, but I'm sure it was really stupid too).


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2014)

Jena said:


> It also misses the mark on why other moses movies were a success. It's more character-driven story than anything else. And it looks like it's going to be fucking like 9 hours and try to be all sweeping and epic and shit. We already have two movies that did that shit already, do we really need another one?


No, we really don't. I'm confident that Hollywood will never tell the Moses story better than DreamWorks did.


----------



## Ae (Nov 17, 2014)

Detective said:


> To be honest, I've never read a Hunger Games novel, or seen one of their film adaptations.
> 
> Similar to having never seen a Twilight film.
> 
> My brain would hate me for wasting off valuable thinking cells like that.



Didnt you watch The Mortal Instruments?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Exodus looks like a war epic, so it will probably be really stupid. Same vein as Pompeii (which I didn't see, but I'm sure it was really stupid too).


It           was.


----------



## Jena (Nov 17, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Exodus looks like a war epic, so it will probably be really stupid. Same vein as Pompeii (which I didn't see, but I'm sure it was really stupid too).



from wiki:



> Milo chases Corvus across the city, both barely avoiding balls of fire and collapsing roads and buildings. Cassia manages to free herself before the chariot crashes into the Temple of Apollo. Milo and Corvus duel as a fireball destroys the temple. Cassia chains Corvus to a building as Milo declares that his gods are coming to punish the Senator. Milo and Cassia ride off as a pyroclastic surge races down the mountain and into the city, incinerating Corvus. At the arena, Atticus, seeing the flow approaching, proudly meets his fate, proclaiming that he dies a free man. At the city outskirts, the horse throws off Milo and Cassia, and Milo tells Cassia to leave on her own, as the horse isn't fast enough to carry them both. Instead, she sends the horse off, not wanting to spend her last few moments running as she knows that they will not survive. She and Milo passionately kiss as the pyroclastic flow engulfs them. The last shot is of the duo's carbonized bodies, locked in an eternal embrace.



sounds great man what a shame i missed out on that one


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2014)

Yikes.  Exodus reminds you of Pompeii?  Maybe I should skip it too?


----------



## Detective (Nov 17, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Didnt you watch The Mortal Instruments?



Fuck you all for making me watch that as one of my film review punishments.

Rukia's selection of Vampire Academy was technically not honoured, as I fell ill during that time.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 17, 2014)

So Rukia was into the hunger games


----------



## Detective (Nov 17, 2014)

Rukia is a pretty open minded individual. He doesn't disciminate like Stunna.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2014)

Where is Ennoea?  We need his review for tonight's episode of Gotham.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 17, 2014)

Stunna is a bitch so of course he'll hate on other women.


----------



## Detective (Nov 17, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Where is Ennoea?  We need his review for tonight's episode of Gotham.



What? Don't tell me he actually follows that horrible mess of a show.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2014)

Detective said:


> What? Don't tell me he actually follows that horrible mess of a show.


He does.  Can you believe it?  He watches a show about easter eggs.


----------



## Detective (Nov 17, 2014)

Rukia said:


> He does.  Can you believe it?  He watches a show about easter eggs.



He no longer has any right(not that he ever did) to judge us on our viewing tendencies.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2014)

Any idea what we should do for next film club?


----------



## Detective (Nov 17, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Any idea what we should do for next film club?



In honour of upcoming holiday season, I think we should all watch the greatest Christmas film of all time.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Die Hard

Also, as a tribute to our friend, Slice. Dat German influence


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2014)

That is a good ass Christmas flick.


----------



## Detective (Nov 17, 2014)

Also Rukia, I heard you were gonna check out 50 Shades when it comes out?

How bold of you, my friend.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Stunna is a bitch so of course he'll hate on other women.


what are you talking about



Rukia said:


> Any idea what we should do for next film club?


I've no idea why we aren't using a randomizer.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 17, 2014)

Did I miss Masterrace shitposting


----------



## Parallax (Nov 17, 2014)

We should watch Hara Kiri


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## The World (Nov 17, 2014)

Die Hard is one of the best christmas flicks

all the best die hards had german villains too


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2014)

We have seen two trailers now.  Imagine my surprise when I discovered that neither trailer is particularly terrible.  Also.  The female lead is growing on me.  Seems like a good date night choice.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Did I miss Masterrace shitposting


Don't worry; I've a feeling he'll be back at it real soon.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2014)

The World said:


> Die Hard is one of the best christmas flicks
> 
> all the best die hards had german villains too


Bruce Willis lost his damn mind when he showed up in Harlem wearing that sign.


----------



## The World (Nov 17, 2014)

He deserved to get his ass beat

Sam Jackson had to ruin all the fun


----------



## Parallax (Nov 17, 2014)

Dat Warudo set


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2014)

What was the name of his character?  Apolo?  Artemis?  Ares?  Wasn't it some sort of greek god name or something?


----------



## Detective (Nov 17, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Bruce Willis lost his damn mind when he showed up in Harlem wearing that sign.



Imagine Stunna wearing a white robe and pointed head covering, and doing the same in the deep south.

Holy shit, I wonder if they could tell he was scared as fuck just from the shaking of his body, or the amount of sweat that caused the material to become transparent?


----------



## Detective (Nov 17, 2014)

Rukia said:


> What was the name of his character?  Apolo?  Artemis?  Ares?  Wasn't it some sort of greek god name or something?



Zeus


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2014)

Stunna doesn't seem to like black people that much.  He seriously could be a real life Clayton Bigsby.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2014)

**


----------



## Detective (Nov 17, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Stunna doesn't seem to like black people that much.  He seriously could be a real life Clayton Bigsby.



I can see that.  

I also can't see Stunna dating a black girl who wasn't at least half Caucasian or Latino.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 17, 2014)

Damn I hope the Apes movie ain't good now. Given like 3 good reviews recently. Don't want to ruin my rep.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Damn I hope the Apes movie ain't good now. Given like 3 good reviews recently. Don't want to ruin my rep.


...


----------



## The World (Nov 17, 2014)

stunna would only date lightskinned chicks even though he dark as fuck himself


----------



## Detective (Nov 17, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Damn I hope the Apes movie ain't good now. Given like 3 good reviews recently. Don't want to ruin my rep.



Whatchu talkin' bout, C? Don't you always following your heart when it comes to film/tv taste?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2014)

these false assertions


----------



## The World (Nov 17, 2014)

Apes was one of the best movies of the year so ofc cyphon will give it 2/5


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 17, 2014)

I'll 2nd Harakiri  for next Film Club.

I'll also 2nd Die Hard for Film Club's Christmas Special  (though didn't we do this one already?)


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2014)

like

I know Warudo's black ass isn't talking with his set


----------



## Detective (Nov 17, 2014)

The World said:


> stunna would only date lightskinned chicks even though he dark as fuck himself



Dat jawline, doe.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> I'll 2nd Harakiri  for next Film Club.
> 
> I'll also 2nd Die Hard for Film Club's Christmas Special  (though didn't we do this one already?)


Next one is November 28th.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 17, 2014)

Detective said:


> Whatchu talkin' bout, C? Don't you always following your heart when it comes to film/tv taste?



True enough. 

Just glad to get a surprise like Guardians. This has been a bad year for movies.


----------



## Detective (Nov 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> like
> 
> I know Warudo's black ass isn't talking with his set



Warudo is Blackinese, though. The Yellow fever runs in 50% of his bloodstream.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2014)

I say we marathon the Rankin/Bass Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer trilogy for Christmas


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2014)

Cyphon.  Are Guardians and Captain America your top 2?


----------



## The World (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm blasian stunna

so already lightskinned


----------



## The World (Nov 17, 2014)

Detective said:


> Warudo is Blackinese, though. The Yellow fever runs in 50% of his bloodstream.



it's hard to quench the yellow fever thirst


----------



## Detective (Nov 17, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Next one is November 28th.



Enno bailed on us this week? Wow, totally not surprised there. He is like the Usain Bolt of dodging.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 17, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Cyphon.  Are Guardians and Captain America your top 2?



Comic movies or overall? 

Actually in either case they just might be. Have to go back and see what else was out. Don't even remember everything I have seen.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2014)

Warudo.  I heard that you can get an immunization for that.


----------



## Ae (Nov 17, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Any idea what we should do for next film club?



How about a movie that doesn't suck


----------



## Detective (Nov 17, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Cyphon.  Are Guardians and Captain America your top 2?



Dude, I play Moonage Daydream everytime I take off on a plane now, to an unknown destination.


----------



## The World (Nov 17, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Cyphon.  Are Guardians and Captain America your top 2?



along with Iron Man those are the 3 best Marvel movies

fuck Thor and fuck Avengers


----------



## Ae (Nov 17, 2014)

Iron Man was a snorefest


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2014)

"yeah bro, let's watch Man of Steel!"


----------



## The World (Nov 17, 2014)

Man of Steel was alot more interesting than Avengers


----------



## Detective (Nov 17, 2014)

I can't believe Stunna adamantly bandwagoned Thor so hard, despite Rukia's sage advice to the contrary.

I mean, it's like Stunna forgot how right Rukia and I were about Skyfall.

We can sense blockbusters before they happen.


----------



## The World (Nov 17, 2014)

Rukia the Marvel Cinematic Universe really did ruin Thor 

Vault would agree whole heartedly with me


----------



## Detective (Nov 17, 2014)

inb4 

fuck you warudo


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2014)

dat       denial


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2014)

Detective said:


> I can't believe Stunna adamantly bandwagoned Thor so hard, despite Rukia's sage advice to the contrary.
> 
> I mean, it's like Stunna forgot how right Rukia and I were about Skyfall.
> 
> We can sense blockbusters before they happen.


I think Daniel Craig is a pretty solid Bond.  And Skyfall was very entertaining.  I still prefer Casino Royale though.  Eva Green.


----------



## The World (Nov 17, 2014)

Zack and DC will definitely throw Superman in the shade so Batman can hijack that film


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2014)

wtf is D talking about with Thor


----------



## Ae (Nov 17, 2014)

Thor is the best Avenger, and everyone knows it.


----------



## Detective (Nov 17, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I think Daniel Craig is a pretty solid Bond.  And Skyfall was very entertaining.  I still prefer Casino Royale though.  Eva Green.



She is my GOAT Bond girl.

Flawless performance.



BTW, I heard Christoph Waltz will be the villain for the next Bond film. 

And Bautista will play the henchman.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2014)

Good lord does Casino Royale have great opening credits.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2014)

Detective said:


> She is my GOAT Bond girl.
> 
> Flawless performance.
> 
> ...


The next Bond sounds really fucking promising dude.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Did I miss Masterrace shitposting





Stunna said:


> Don't worry; I've a feeling he'll be back at it real soon.


**


----------



## The World (Nov 17, 2014)

OOGA CHAKA

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oUEVrjSxS4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Nov 17, 2014)

Chris Waltz could be a really great Bond villain


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2014)

Stunna, admit it dude.  Casino Royale was dope.


----------



## The World (Nov 17, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Thor is the best Avenger, and everyone knows it.



too bad his movies are shit


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Stunna, admit it dude.  Casino Royale was dope.


no arguments here; Vesper Lynd was GOAT


----------



## Ae (Nov 17, 2014)

@Stunna 
Having a feeling I'll post in a thread I regularly post in is as impressive as predicting the sun will rise tomorrow.



The World said:


> too bad his movies are shit


All the Avenger's solo movies are shit


----------



## Detective (Nov 17, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Good lord does Casino Royale have great opening credits.



The best to date. I knew I was in for an amazing reboot once the opening titles began. Holy shit, it was a magical feeling that Bond was indeed back, and with a vengeance.

2006 was a great year.

[YOUTUBE]BD0uP25yxl8[/YOUTUBE]

Set this video to 1080p, and enjoy.

Soooo good.

:33


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Having a feeling I'll post in a thread I regularly post in is as impressive as predicting the sun will rise tomorrow.


I like how you didn't deny shitposting lol


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 17, 2014)

Skyfall is the goat bond movie.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2014)

**


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 17, 2014)

Casino Royale > Skyfall.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2014)

2006 really was a great year.


----------



## Ae (Nov 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I like how you didn't deny shitposting lol



If I denied it, it would imply what you say have value.


----------



## The World (Nov 17, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Skyfall is the goat bond movie.



get out                 .


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2014)

Skyfall is up there.  Some of the old Bond movies are too silly for me.

Goldeneye was pretty good.  And it deserves bonus points for the awesome video game.


----------



## The World (Nov 17, 2014)

Goldeneye definitely in my top 5 if not top 3


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2014)

same**


----------



## Detective (Nov 17, 2014)

That Golden Eye 64 library level taught me valuable lessons as a child in the concepts of patience, and thrilling suspense.

Dat Tension when walking around blind corners.


----------



## Ae (Nov 17, 2014)

Rukia said:


> 2006 really was a great year.



Is "The Lives of Others" any good?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm not a big Lea Seydoux fan.  But I heard that her Bond character would be similar to the one provided by Famke Janssen in Goldeneye.  That is an idea I can get onboard with.


----------



## The World (Nov 17, 2014)

remember this gun from PD?

so broken 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9uu9jPM0vs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Nov 17, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I'm not a big Lea Seydoux fan.  But I heard that her Bond character would be similar to the one provided by Famke Janssen in Goldeneye.  That is an idea I can get onboard with.



Don't you mean that's an idea you can get Onatopp with?


----------



## The World (Nov 17, 2014)

dat Jaws fight

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPfSJWp9jvE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Nov 17, 2014)

so much nostalgia 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osJbZEvrSXI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 17, 2014)

I liked PD better than Goldeneye mainly because of the Co Op. Such awesome games.


----------



## Detective (Nov 17, 2014)

One of the greatest driving tracks of all time, soooooo good:

[YOUTUBE]W9XKEykVixE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Nov 17, 2014)

multiplayer was def where it was at

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hv1Z89l-lL4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2014)

Oh shit.  Golden gun.  

Unreal Tournament was fucking awesome too.


----------



## Detective (Nov 17, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Oh shit.  Golden gun.
> 
> Unreal Tournament was fucking awesome too.



So many memories


----------



## Detective (Nov 17, 2014)

Always relevant

[YOUTUBE]7RR5V0rmN4o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 17, 2014)

I remember Perfect Dark having the different style of sims you could choose from to face in multiplayer. When you had to fight the Perfect sim or Dark sim that shit was intense. They were crazy hard. 

There was also revenge sim who always chased the player who killed him last. I believe a slow turtle sim as well.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 18, 2014)

Casino Royale is THE best Bond movie yet, and it's very difficult to be topped. Skyfall was nowhere near that shit.



Masterpiece said:


> Is "The Lives of Others" any good?



It's amazing! Solid 8/10 for anyone, at least.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 18, 2014)

Damn, I used to play the shit out of Unreal Tourneament, stopped when 2004 came out since my PC couldn't run it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 18, 2014)

Fassbender needs to takeover the bond character. Every Bond will pale in comparison


----------



## Slice (Nov 18, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Damn I hope the Apes movie ain't good now. Given like 3 good reviews recently. Don't want to ruin my rep.



Review Interstellar. I have a feeling you will rate it low.



Rukia said:


> Next Film Club is November 28th.



Not sure if i can make this one. I need to get up really early the next day to prepare a party. Depending on the movie i'll try it.



Detective said:


> That Golden Eye 64 library level taught me valuable lessons as a child in the concepts of patience, and thrilling suspense.
> 
> Dat Tension when walking around blind corners.



Goldeneye 64 was great for its time.



Masterpiece said:


> Is "The Lives of Others" any good?



Yes it is.


----------



## Slice (Nov 18, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> Damn, I used to play the shit out of Unreal Tourneament, stopped when 2004 came out since my PC couldn't run it.



Always preferred 2004 to the original for Multiplayer. But the first ones single player campaign was great. Those mind blowing graphics.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Nov 18, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> Casino Royale is THE best Bond movie yet, and it's very difficult to be topped. Skyfall was nowhere near that shit.



You should stop doing hard drugs, mate. Dr. No is fo far ahead of Casino Royale it's almost sad. Casino Royale is a good #2, though, with Skyfall, Goldfinger and From Russia With Love sharing third place. Brilliant stuff.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 18, 2014)

Dr No?

Fuck outta here with that outdated ass film

at least pick something respectable like Goldfinger


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 18, 2014)

*Superman (1978)*

*B-*


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 18, 2014)

Slice said:


> Always preferred 2004 to the original for Multiplayer. But the first ones single player campaign was great. Those mind blowing graphics.



There was this weapon iirc, that shot like mecha spiders, which at the time was like the coolest thing I had ever seen.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 18, 2014)

Skyfall is nowhere near Casino Royale, translates to nostalgia..Skyfall is a better reboot than Casino Royale is, and its' not even a reboot.

- Vastly superior cinematography
- Better action
- Better plot (Casino Royale falls apart in its final act and is poorly edited to boot)
- Better villain
- Better character development for Bond imoooooo

Casino Royale is a clear second, and everything else that is James Bond is campy crap.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 18, 2014)

Agree with VBD 100%

I'm honestly indifferent towards most Bond films.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 18, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> - Vastly superior cinematography
> - Better action
> - Better plot (Casino Royale falls apart in its final act and is poorly edited to boot)
> - Better villain
> ...



nobody gives a shit what yo opinion is


*Spoiler*: __ 



I actually agree, I literally had this same conversation last year




I will say, Mads SHOULD have been a better villain than he was in Casino Royale


----------



## The World (Nov 18, 2014)

these chicanos trying to back Havier 

Skyfall falls apart all over the place


----------



## Stunna (Nov 18, 2014)

b-but

Vesper Lynd


----------



## Slice (Nov 18, 2014)

I like most Bond movies. I don't think i could name a favorite though.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 18, 2014)

James Bond films is getting schooled by its American counterpart the F&F movies


----------



## Parallax (Nov 18, 2014)

I don't really care for a majority of Bond films, they've always been really boring for me.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 18, 2014)

Slice said:


> I like most Bond movies. I don't think i could name a favorite though.



Don't you mean books


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 18, 2014)

The World said:


> remember this gun from PD?
> 
> so broken
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9uu9jPM0vs[/YOUTUBE]



PD multiplayer was GOAT.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 18, 2014)

I have never seen any Bond films outside of the Craig ones. And I can't remember anything about the middle Craig one. Casino Royale was good and Skyfall is widely overrated. It was okay.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 18, 2014)

See Warudo

Skyfall da besto


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 18, 2014)

Also, caught up on The Breaker: New Waves. Not bad though I remember the fighting stuff being better in the original Breaker and in earlier parts of NW. Now it all seems kind of sloppy and there was so much reliance on everyone constantly being surprised by Shioon. Like every other panel is "is that the same guy", "he is different", "that can't be the same guy" etc etc. Got kind of played out but the latest chapter was interesting. 

Not sure what to catch up on next. Got a lot of choices.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 18, 2014)

It's funny everyone remembers Goldeneye game (N64) than the actual movie.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 18, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I have never seen any Bond films outside of the Craig ones. And I can't remember anything about the middle Craig one. Casino Royale was good and Skyfall is widely overrated. It was okay.





Parallax said:


> See Warudo
> 
> Skyfall da besto


I'm convinced.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 18, 2014)

Skyfall > Casino Royale

They're both good though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 18, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> James Bond films is getting schooled by its American counterpart the F&F movies



Those films...have nothing in common.

A better comparison would be the Jason Bourne movies, which I always taken more of a liking to.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 18, 2014)

I choose Skyfall cuz of Adele. Dat Angelic voice


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 18, 2014)

Haven't heard from Adele since


----------



## Stunna (Nov 18, 2014)

Isn't she supposed to sing Bond 24's theme too?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2014)

I will admit that Skyfall gets a boost because it is coming after the horrid Quantum of Solace.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 18, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Skyfall is nowhere near Casino Royale, translates to nostalgia..Skyfall is a better reboot than Casino Royale is, and its' not even a reboot.
> 
> - Vastly superior cinematography
> - Better action
> ...


Skyfall ending is basically home alone with adults. And it had a very weak plot, silva's character made little sense, the explosive/train part on the chase scene was retarded.

edit; what rukia said.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 18, 2014)

*Reclaim*

Watch the trailer and you have seen the whole movie. I am not sure I could ever say that as literally as I can now. No surprises, no deviations, nothin. It was exactly as the trailer showed us. Bland, forgettable, by the numbers....Any of those labels perfectly apply. Nothing to see here.

2/5


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> Skyfall ending is basically home alone with adults. And it had a very weak plot, silva's character made little sense, the explosive/train part on the chase scene was retarded.
> 
> edit; what rukia said.


I think that was a typo by VBD.  I think he meant Skyfall.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 18, 2014)

i'm p sure he didnt


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2014)

Better character development must have been a mistake too.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 18, 2014)

Casino Royale had character development?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2014)

I think the character went places.  Whereas I don't necessarily feel that is true in Skyfall.  Did he overcome his problems?  I don't feel that he did.  He sort of just muddled his way to the finish line.  He is still going to be a lousy shot in the next movie.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 18, 2014)

@para- ofc it did


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2014)

He lost the love of his life.  And she was tangled up in things.  Lots of development took place.  Real simple.


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 18, 2014)

what's the moodle password now?


----------



## Didi (Nov 18, 2014)

Casino Royale is the best Craig Bond film so far, and actually one of my favourite Bond films of all time (in my top 4 along with Goldfinger, From Russia with Love and The Living Daylights)


Skyfall is good but a little less in my favour. However, it's imo the most beautiful looking Bond. That Deakins cinematography <3


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 18, 2014)

Didi said:


> Casino Royale is the best Craig Bond film so far, and actually one of my favourite Bond films of all time (in my top 4 along with Goldfinger, From Russia with Love and The Living Daylights)
> 
> 
> Skyfall is good but a little less in my favour. However, *it's imo the most beautiful looking Bond.* That Deakins cinematography <3



yes, definitely. but other than that, not much, that's what people need to get.


----------



## Didi (Nov 18, 2014)

Casino Royale has the best intro cinematic of any Bond film btw

[YOUTUBE]Z4V2lOXSooA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 18, 2014)

And best on foot chase scene of arguably any movie.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 18, 2014)

Tfw Liverbird has only seen three films with a foot chase


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 18, 2014)

I don't share that opinion, just so I'm clear. But a lot of people do.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2014)

Avoid the discussion.  Nice strategy Para.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 18, 2014)

**


----------



## Parallax (Nov 18, 2014)

Rukia mad as fuck I don't think Casino Royale isn't better than Skyfall


----------



## Stunna (Nov 18, 2014)

Yo, you guys hear about Fox making an American version of Luther?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 18, 2014)

The League friendship seems a bit too based around giving shit to Andre.


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 18, 2014)

Not exactly shocking, though i wish the remake would at least have landed in better hands.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 18, 2014)

Sama too jaded to even try to fake false hope


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 18, 2014)

I just have grown indifferent to pointless remakes.


----------



## Detective (Nov 18, 2014)

Holy shit, the latest Flash episode


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 19, 2014)

Detective said:


> Holy shit, the latest Flash episode





Who edited the hokuto no ken gif

That's a classic


----------



## Yasha (Nov 19, 2014)

What's this thread's general opinion on Interstellar?


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 19, 2014)

It's really loud


----------



## Slice (Nov 19, 2014)

I thought it was alright (3/5)
From what i saw most people liked it better than me.

Great performance by McConaughey


----------



## Yasha (Nov 19, 2014)

Has Enno jumped on its bandwagon yet? 

Surprisingly I didn't see anyone talked about this here.

[youtube]ML8rkLs8r8k[/youtube]


----------



## Stunna (Nov 19, 2014)

Oh yeah, I need to check that movie out; the first one was good.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 19, 2014)

The sequel has 2 parts - Kyoto Inferno and The Legend Ends.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 19, 2014)

them splitting it is probably the best thing to do.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 19, 2014)

Must be a hard struggle for Para trying to be white, Mexican and a weeaboo all at the same time !


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2014)

Personally I don't care for modern Bond at all. Not that I care much for old Bond either but I do have fond memories of certain films. Living Daylights was a family favourite growing up.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2014)

Modern Bond is the best!!!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 19, 2014)

Joe Dirt 2 is happening, personally I blame Para trailer park ass.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 19, 2014)

I've liked Jason Bourne over Bond until fairly recently.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2014)

Yeah, until modern Bond came along.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Yo, you guys hear about Fox making an American version of Luther?



y?



Yasha said:


> Has Enno jumped on its bandwagon yet?
> 
> Surprisingly I didn't see anyone talked about this here.
> 
> [youtube]ML8rkLs8r8k[/youtube]



I'm looking forawrd to it, the first movie was a really pleasant surprise, I wasn't expecting anythng from it.


----------



## Detective (Nov 19, 2014)

Looks like I am choosing for Film Club this week. I have submitted my choices to Enno.

I hope you bastards show up. 

Except Stunna and Para, who are the Benedict Arnolds of Flim Club. Dat written commitment, followed by the knife of backtracking betrayal.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 19, 2014)

I might be there.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2014)

Stunna is more reliable than Para.  He just makes bad film selections.  Edward Scissorhands.


----------



## Detective (Nov 19, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Stunna is more reliable than Para.  He just makes bad film selections.  Edward Scissorhands.



Holy shit, I remember that Film Club on a cool and frosty Saturday night in Januaary. I can't believe we all stuck around for that one. Especially since Stunna never showed up. 

It was basically like almost 2 hours of penis jokes/references.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 19, 2014)

Jesus, please let this film flop.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2014)

Wow, even more whitewashing than I expected.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 19, 2014)

wow

Rukia still tryin to blame me for Scissorhands, huh


----------



## Detective (Nov 19, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Stunna is more reliable than Para.  He just makes bad film selections.  Edward Scissorhands.



Do you also remember possibly the 2nd worst selection of all time, which also happened to be the first film we all saw together? The one with the MILF(according to VBD) Mouse, and the Mystic as Fuck(according to me) Owl?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 19, 2014)

Stunna first film choice, moving a cinder block 2 feet to the left.


----------



## Detective (Nov 19, 2014)

Rukia and I had the best Film Club night though. 25 people attended. Our PR and marketing campaign was impeccable.

Also, we had the best and funniest intro too. 7 fake trailers, and we played a game where we fooled the audience into believing one of those horrible films was the actual choice. Only Enno knew the truth. 

LOL, when Speed 2's trailer came up.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2014)

Detective said:


> Do you also remember possibly the 2nd worst selection of all time, which also happened to be the first film we all saw together? The one with the MILF(according to VBD) Mouse, and the Mystic as Fuck(according to me) Owl?


I didn't attend that one.  Sounds bad though.


----------



## Detective (Nov 19, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I didn't attend that one.  Sounds bad though.



Because the film was so bad, we were basically dubbing/subbing our own storyline while having the film play on mute.



Stunna is like 0-5 in Film Club choices. SMH


----------



## Parallax (Nov 19, 2014)

Did anyone even get 5 film selections


----------



## Detective (Nov 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> [YOUTUBE]20DF6U1HcGQ[/YOUTUBE]



This film must be all you envisioned a live action Cinderella film was meant to be, when you were a little wee lass, right Stunna?


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 19, 2014)

I watched _2001_ on SyFy some days ago. I think the commercials enhanced my viewing experience 'cause that was my third viewing and the most I've ever enjoyed watching it.

It's my favorite of all time now (Sorry, Spirited Away).


----------



## Ae (Nov 19, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> Jesus, please let this film flop.



Bale and Edgerton? SOLD!


----------



## Parallax (Nov 19, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> I watched _2001_ on SyFy some days ago. I think the commercials enhanced my viewing experience 'cause that was my third viewing and the most I've ever enjoyed watching it.
> 
> It's my favorite of all time now (Sorry, Spirited Away).



documenting


----------



## Detective (Nov 19, 2014)

Parallax said:


> documenting



Well played, Juan. He can't delete that shit now.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 19, 2014)

Film Club is still a thing in these parts?

Para's name is Juan?ok.


----------



## Detective (Nov 19, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> Film Club is still a thing in these parts?
> 
> Para's name is Juan?ok.



1. Yes, Enno revived it. After 92839289829389283982 broken promises to do so. It would have also been cancelled this week, if not for my timely assistance.

2. Yes, I was surprised as well when I found out. I was thinking he had a more unique Mexican name, but it's basically the most basic and default one you could think of. Sama was ashamed of Dat Chicano-esque name choice.


----------



## Ae (Nov 19, 2014)

Can't go Film Club anymore 
Work all day and gym at night


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 19, 2014)

Detective said:


> 2. Yes, I was surprised as well when I found out. I was thinking he had a more unique Mexican name, but it's basically the most basic and default one you could think of. Sama was ashamed of Dat Chicano-esque name choice.




I was thinking the same thing but I didn't want to offend him

At least it's not Pedro.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 19, 2014)

Disney is fucking up no one want to see a Cinderella live action film, beside Stunna and his cronies, maybe a Mulan film but not Cinderella.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2014)

I don't expect it to be very good.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 19, 2014)

Not even Stunna would stoop that low. He has standards.


----------



## Detective (Nov 19, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> Not even Stunna would stoop that low. He has standards.



Never underestimate Stunna.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 19, 2014)

Detective, got any good line-ups that I can 'rosterbate' to, buddy?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 19, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> I was thinking the same thing but I didn't want to offend him
> 
> At least it's not Pedro.





Pseudo said:


> Not even Stunna would stoop that low. He has standards.



Saving


----------



## Detective (Nov 19, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Detective, got any good line-ups that I can 'rosterbate' to, buddy?



What do you have in mind?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 19, 2014)

Detective said:


> What do you have in mind?



Surprise me.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 19, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Disney is fucking up no one want to see a Cinderella live action film, beside Stunna and his cronies, *maybe a Mulan film* but not Cinderella.



*DON'T EVER MAKE THAT SUGGESTION AGAIN!*


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 19, 2014)

Ok I'm gonna do a prank video soon I think. Yawning one looks simple.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 19, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> *DON'T EVER MAKE THAT SUGGESTION AGAIN!*



The should make a live action Mulan!



THEY SHOULD MAKE A LIVE ACTION MULAN!



BRING IT YOU DAMN SCOT!


----------



## Detective (Nov 19, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]b8_H6P8kZ3Y[/YOUTUBE]

Saw this on YT yesterday. She's legit wifey material, just for this alone. You don't see many women these days that can get down like that. No doubt a true product of the 1980-1995 era.

They most likely had to make a detour to the local pharmacy after that lyrical outburst, to pick up some lady products, cause her flow was unstoppable.


----------



## Detective (Nov 19, 2014)

Inb4 it's proven to be staged, and my false hope is dashed.


----------



## Ae (Nov 19, 2014)

Detective have bad taste in women


----------



## Detective (Nov 19, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Detective have bad taste in women



Unlike a vast majority of you tweeners in this day and age, personality and style actually means quite a bit to my generation of gentlemen.

Not just looks alone, bro. Case in point, Stunna falling for every easy on the eyes looking girl he sees, and then mopes about 2 months later when it never went everywhere.



.... although, from what I know(and will keep in strict confidences), you of ALL people, shouldn't be judging, Masterbadtaste.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 19, 2014)

**

this thread sometimes, man


----------



## Ae (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm not even talking about her looks


----------



## Detective (Nov 19, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I'm not even talking about her looks



Sorry, it's usually 99.99% exterior quality to you, in most cases. Don't deny it isn't skin deep.


----------



## Detective (Nov 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> **
> 
> this thread sometimes, man



Stunna, how is the single life going? Are you studying hard? Made any new friends at college?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2014)

Was a fantastic era.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 19, 2014)

nostalgia is for old people and quitters


----------



## Detective (Nov 19, 2014)

Parallax said:


> nostalgia is for old people and quitters



You quit the concept of effort/trying, so don't throw stones in your house of glass, Juan.


----------



## Detective (Nov 19, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Was a fantastic era.



We will never encounter another like it, dude.

Thankfully we will be long dead by the time the rest of the world realizes this, and dooms themselves forever.

My only wish, is to have Back to the Future be actually right, and have hoverboards be available for purchase on 01/01/2015 as promised nearly 25 years ago.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 19, 2014)

Alison Brie is my current wifey material favourite.

She's a better rapper Detective.

Plus dem legs.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2014)

No thanks Speedy.


----------



## Detective (Nov 19, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Alison Brie is my current wifey material favourite.
> 
> She's a better rapper Detective.
> 
> Plus dem legs.



No doubt, Speedy. I wasn't saying the woman in the YT video was THE example of wifey material, but someone who can fall into that rare category.

Allison Brie is indeed stacked. I can't believe she's banging James Franco's douchey little brother.


----------



## Ae (Nov 19, 2014)

Just found out that couple live in Toronto


----------



## Detective (Nov 19, 2014)

How did you determine that, Masterstalker?


----------



## Ae (Nov 19, 2014)

Their Google+ account


----------



## Detective (Nov 19, 2014)

Not gonna lie, that's both genuine investigation tactics, and generally creepy at the same time.


----------



## Detective (Nov 19, 2014)

Holy shit, it is Toronto. That was a TTC stop they passed by. I believe that's the Coxwell and Danforth route.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 19, 2014)

*Dawn of the Planet of the Apes*

Good stuff. A lot of emotional intensity, great looking apes and cool special effects. Really what held the movie back were the human parts. Definitely should have stuck more to the apes and their business. Koba was a thing out of nightmares in some of those scenes. I kind of liked Maurice though. Going back to the use of more apes, it would have been nice to see more from the different breeds. Gorillas are so badass and basically got no scenes and Maurice was also under used. In any case, it was pretty good stuff. Oh, and definitely better than the first. 

3.5/5


----------



## Stunna (Nov 19, 2014)

Only a 3.5?


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 19, 2014)

Only? That's better than most get.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 19, 2014)

Detective said:


> My only wish, is to have Back to the Future be actually right, and have hoverboards be available for purchase on 01/01/2015 as promised nearly 25 years ago.



.

[YOUTUBE]v2me8E1GZeg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2014)

Cyphon.  Are you going to watch Horrible Bosses 2?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 19, 2014)

Detective said:


> No doubt, Speedy. I wasn't saying the woman in the YT video was THE example of wifey material, but someone who can fall into that rare category.
> 
> Allison Brie is indeed stacked. *I can't believe she's banging James Franco's douchey little brother*.



It's the only good thing in his career he's done well with and which I respect him for. 

Nadine Velezquez is usually not in my eyeline esp. when I know her from My Name Is Earl, but she's stacking in The League.

Rodney banging her behind the stage and everyone coming in with the bull and his 'vinegar strokes'. :rofl


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 19, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Cyphon.  Are you going to watch Horrible Bosses 2?



On dvd. Liked the first one, 2nd one doesn't look worth paying for though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 19, 2014)

2nd one just looks like a rehash of the 1st


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 19, 2014)

Any of you read The Seven Deadly Sins manga?


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 19, 2014)

I do          .


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 19, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> I do          .



I asked in the manga section but not sure of the activity level.

Through 15 chapters I am not really feeling it. Is there any major change or something along the way that my change my mind on it? Like a chapter most people consider a turning point or something.


----------



## Ae (Nov 19, 2014)

*Guardians of the Galaxy*: 4/5

Zoe Saldana looks better green, if only she was of pristine complexion. 
Groot is too kawaii, and I want to cuddle Rocket.


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 19, 2014)

Well i would say it does get better after King and Ban join the team, since they more interesting characters and bring a new dynamic to team,  also there some really cool actions scenes after that, Is not that much of a drastic change though,since it remains as a rather traditional shounen, but it does gets more enjoyable.
You are like five away from their introduction anyway, so i would say that if after the following arc you still not care you should probably just drop it.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 19, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> Well i would say it does get better after King and Ban join the team, since they more interesting characters and bring a new dynamic to team,  also the action gets considerably better. Is not much of a drastic change though.



Well, 2 of my complaints were weak action and boring characters so the just might be what I need.


----------



## Grape (Nov 19, 2014)

[youtube]IRBAZJ4lF0U[/youtube]


----------



## Detective (Nov 19, 2014)

Rukia:

The Raptors in the 4th Quarter, dude...


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2014)

Triple overtime win over Shark Skin!


----------



## Detective (Nov 19, 2014)

Detective said:


> Rukia:
> 
> The Raptors in the 4th Quarter, dude...





Rukia said:


> Triple overtime win over Shark Skin!



Fuck Yeah


----------



## Grape (Nov 20, 2014)

Basketball isn't even a sport.


----------



## Slice (Nov 20, 2014)

Why wouldn't it be a sport?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2014)

Gonna see Guardians of the Galaxy tonight.. All this hype better be worth it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> *Dawn of the Planet of the Apes*
> 
> Good stuff. A lot of emotional intensity, great looking apes and cool special effects. Really what held the movie back were the human parts. Definitely should have stuck more to the apes and their business. Koba was a thing out of nightmares in some of those scenes. I kind of liked Maurice though. Going back to the use of more apes, it would have been nice to see more from the different breeds. Gorillas are so badass and basically got no scenes and Maurice was also under used. In any case, it was pretty good stuff. Oh, and definitely better than the first.
> 
> 3.5/5



Now that you mention it. More Gorillas would have been nice


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 20, 2014)

Well it's not like America has native apes walking around, the tribe are made of apes who were brought here and put in cages.



Grape said:


> Basketball isn't even a sport.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 20, 2014)

Khris is late on the hype train?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2014)

Pretty much. All my friends stabbed me in the back and went without me


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 20, 2014)

The Hobbit trilogy any good?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> The Hobbit trilogy any good?



Eh it's okay. I find it boring and overly serious.

Film Club PM's have been sent out. If your ass wants to be on the mailing list then pm me.

See you on Friday, Detective has chosen so prepare for some hyperbolic reminder of how much of a hit his Film Choice was when he bribed the Sports Section to come to Film Club. Smh


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Cyphon.  Are you going to watch Horrible Bosses 2?



I'm gonna watch it. My Boss is a piece of shit. I might take some ideas.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 20, 2014)

The Hobbit is meh. I recall enjoying the first one despite its issues, but the second one was such a glaring example of what's wrong with this trilogy that it (coupled with a couple other things) put me off of wanting to see the upcoming third one.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 20, 2014)

This is coming from a guy who watched frozen 89535445648284954938e12 times.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2014)

You can't make this shit up

Aaron Paul is Joshua? fuck you


----------



## Stunna (Nov 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]KBwOYQd21TY[/YOUTUBE]

You hyped, Gesy?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 20, 2014)

Ennoea mad as fuck no one want to see you Brownies on the big screen.

We already gave you The last air bender and slum dog millionaire.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 20, 2014)

>using The Last Airbender as an example of minority representation


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> >using The Last Airbender as an example of minority representation



The fire nation went from imperial Japan to India!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Ennoea made as fuck no one want to see you Brownies on the big screen.
> 
> We already gave you The last air bender and slum dog millionaire.



I ain't mad, it's just funny how blatant racism in Hollywood is.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 20, 2014)

The Hobbit trilogy is turrible


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 20, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> I ain't mad, it's just funny how blatant racism in Hollywood is.



Old white dudes and racism go together like peanut butter and jelly, bro.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 20, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> You can't make this shit up
> 
> Aaron Paul is Joshua? fuck you



I literally didn't believe it when I first saw the casting.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 20, 2014)

For those who've seen it, how good is Sin City; A Dame to Kill for?


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 20, 2014)

You know something dawned on me the other day. A lot of anime characters' features are modeled after Caucasians so why get mad if the live-action film is whitewashed? 

Director is probably racist but you can't blame him if he's being helped by the self-hating Japanese.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 20, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> You know something dawned on me the other day. A lot of anime characters' features are modeled after Caucasians so why get mad if the live-action film is whitewashed?
> 
> Director is probably racist but you can't blame him if he's being helped by the self-hating Japanese.


**


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 20, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Old white dudes and racism go together like peanut butter and jelly, bro.



Peanut butter was invented by a black man tho.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 20, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> You know something dawned on me the other day. A lot of anime characters' features are modeled after Caucasians so why get mad if the live-action film is whitewashed?
> 
> Director is probably racist but you can't blame him if he's being helped by the self-hating Japanese.



omg saving


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 20, 2014)

@Huey: That.... doesn't change anything about that post.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 20, 2014)

i didnt notice stunna quoted it before i did

my bad


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 20, 2014)

Only FMA gets a pass from me. They're supposed to be European.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 20, 2014)

stop liking bad things, Warudo


----------



## Parallax (Nov 20, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> Only FMA gets a pass from me. They're supposed to be European.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 20, 2014)

Para's Swans obsession is kinda cute btw.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 20, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> Para's Swans obsession is kinda cute btw.



dat shot


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 20, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Well it's not like America has native apes walking around, the tribe are made of apes who were brought here and put in cages.



I am not sure what you are getting at Gesy. They had gorillas in the tribe. As a fan of gorillas, I would have liked to see them do a bit more ass kicking is all. More from all of the apes over human stuff, but more specifically gorillas.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't know whose the bigger bandwagoner here Stunna or the Hipster Desperado.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2014)

Guardians of the Galaxy.

Seriously contemplating dropping the movie. The first scene is so fucking sad. Not cool you bastards.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 20, 2014)

are you

trolling?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 20, 2014)

somebody get Khris a maxipad and a box of tissues!


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 20, 2014)

*Guardians of the Galaxy - 8/10*

Seems like everyone was right, best MCU film yet, really just good fun.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> For those who've seen it, how good is Sin City; A Dame to Kill for?


Not very good.  Eva Green scene were aight though.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 20, 2014)

it's not a good movie

even if you like the first one.


----------



## Slice (Nov 20, 2014)

Hunger Games 3

Well Mockingjay is not a terribly long book, this movie is two hours and covers only the first "half" so _nothing ever happens_. Nobody in their right mind can tell me that it is a justifiable thing to make this a four hour "experience".

Phillip Seymore Hoffman: good, Julianne Moore: solid, Elizabeth Banks: good, Woody Harrelson: good, Donald Sutherland: great
You know what they all have in common? Terribly little screen time in a two hour drag that gives us scenes of Liam "only one facial expression" Hemsworth looking things or spending time with Jen Lawrence looking at animals instead.

I still think Lawrence is a good actress and she portrays the confused and yet rebellious teenager really well but she is not a leading actress. She is outplayed by the more experienced actors in every scene they share and similarly outshines every one else of the younger cast. This is even more noticeably as this part has really few action scenes compared to the first two. Additionally there are now even less moments of characters genuinely interacting. I know this is taken directly from the book but all Katniss ever does is react to things happening around her. Gone are the great (as short as they were) parts with the supporting cast interacting not only with Katniss but with each other.

There is an enjoyable movie hidden in here and it has a few powerful emotional scenes (and i like the focus on more science fiction stuff this time) but its all made void by constantly shoving filler scenes in that maximize the running lengths of the movie.

I was entertained for two hours but because of all that i just cant rate it higher than 3/5.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 20, 2014)

Slice experienced the  Hunger Games in real life, I believe it was known as the Exodus


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 20, 2014)

Pinterest seems pretty pointless to me.


----------



## Slice (Nov 20, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Slice experienced the  Hunger Games in real life, I believe it was known as the Exodus



This is an all time low for the "Slice is too old" jokes. smh 



Speedy Jag. said:


> Pinterest seems pretty pointless to me.



It is.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2014)

How old are ya Slice? Like super 50's+ old or what?


----------



## Slice (Nov 20, 2014)

As of yesterday: 32


----------



## Stunna (Nov 20, 2014)

He turned 45 today.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 20, 2014)

Khris said:


> How old are ya Slice? Like super 50's+ old or what?



Slice measure his age by eras.


----------



## Slice (Nov 20, 2014)

Fuck you Stunna 

and Fuck you Huey


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 20, 2014)

Did Luc start that whole joke? It came out of nowhere, and it hasn't stopped since.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 20, 2014)

Slice is having a "get off my lawn" moments.


I need to talk to his grandkid who thought him how to use a computer. Because Narutoforums isn't internet BINGO.


----------



## Slice (Nov 20, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> Did Luc start that whole joke? It came out of nowhere, and it hasn't stopped since.



Para occasionally refers to me as "old man Slice". Luc made an effort to throw in  quite a few well thought out jokes about it and it stuck.

Best thing is i am not even the oldest in this thread. But nobody cares anymore.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2014)

Slice said:


> As of yesterday: 32



First of all Happybirthday 

And second, I'm somewhat certain he's younger than The World.  

Either way still too young you bastards


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 20, 2014)

Slice you go to Oktoberfest? 

One of those things I've never really thought to go to


----------



## Stunna (Nov 20, 2014)

Slice is the target of old age jokes now since Z died of old age.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 20, 2014)

Z didn't die he just went into hibernation


----------



## Slice (Nov 20, 2014)

Khris said:


> First of all Happybirthday
> 
> And second, I'm somewhat certain he's younger than The World.



Thank you!

Warudo is under 30.

Afaik the oldest in this thread are Rukia, me, Speedy, Detective and Yasha.
Honorable mention to Z



Speedy Jag. said:


> Slice you go to Oktoberfest?
> 
> One of those things I've never really thought to go to



I've been there once. Its not what it used to be and all about ripping people off their money everywhere. Beer is insanely expensive and its so damn many people there you really cant enjoy staying anywhere because its too full.

As a tourist probably worth a look.



Stunna said:


> Slice is the target of old age jokes now since Z died of old age.



I miss his reviews.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 20, 2014)

Happy belated Home Slice.

Cake.


----------



## Slice (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks Speedy!



Just saw there isnt a Hunger Games thread on the first two pages, what the hell? Are people already no longer interested in the series?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm getting DBZ nostalgia again, might watch a movie

Or maybe a big shit is coming and I need my best Goku impression


----------



## Slice (Nov 20, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I'm getting DBZ nostalgia again



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkyMDS49qmg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Nov 20, 2014)

I missed the opportunity to see Kyoto Inferno in theatre. Now I'm not sure if I should go see The Legend Ends. 

Argh, so many movies to see this week - Rurouni Kenshin, Hunger Games, Interstellar, Big Hero 6, John Wick. I will have to be more selective.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]6Q1vt9BX4Eg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Nov 20, 2014)

GoT game seems boring.


----------



## The World (Nov 20, 2014)

Happy birthday slice


----------



## The World (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Cyphon (Nov 20, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I'm getting DBZ nostalgia again, might watch a movie



History of Trunks, History of Bardock or Bojak.


I heard they are making another new movie. That first new one wasn't very good though. SSG was some shit.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 20, 2014)

Who survived opening night of Hunger Games: Mockingjay?

This badass. Even broke even on my register .


----------



## Stunna (Nov 20, 2014)

I've actually seen a bunch of people talking about how this opening hasn't been as big as expected.

Sounds like you lucked out.


----------



## Detective (Nov 20, 2014)

Mein bruder Slice, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]AB2BxCQikLQ[/YOUTUBE]




Ahh, memories (for the 'bank'.)


----------



## Detective (Nov 20, 2014)

Rukia

[YOUTUBE]mHSaHRd4Q48[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Nov 21, 2014)

para it's so hipster and up your alley 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YGmTdo3vuY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Nov 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHHkk9E_Eic[/YOUTUBE]

hahahahaahahahahahaha


----------



## Slice (Nov 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I've actually seen a bunch of people talking about how this opening hasn't been as big as expected.
> 
> Sounds like you lucked out.



It was almost sold out here, thats not something you see very often


----------



## Stelios (Nov 21, 2014)

hype hype


----------



## Slice (Nov 21, 2014)

Para:

Steve Albini on the surprisingly sturdy state of the music industry – in full

_The music producer, Shellac frontman and author of seminal 1993 essay, The Problem with Music, spoke in Melbourne about the advantages of the internet, the death of the major label system, copyright law and that ‘purple dwarf in assless chaps’_

http://www.theguardian.com/music/2014/nov/17/steve-albinis-keynote-address-at-face-the-music-in-full

Its a long read but a pretty interesting viewpoint.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 21, 2014)

oh

I linked that on FB the day it came out

yeah it is great, he had a lot of interesting things to say

I'm actually a huge fan of Albini, I have the 2 Big Black albums on vinyl.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2014)

Yo Film Club in 10 minutes


----------



## Parallax (Nov 21, 2014)

I'll be able to show up for a bit


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2014)

12 Angry Men: 9/10


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 21, 2014)

*12 Angry Men - 9.5/10*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 21, 2014)

So, did Bill Cosby rape every woman he came across? Cause it certainly seems that way.

Reminds me of the Tiger Woods fiasco (he still haven't bounced back from that)


----------



## Parallax (Nov 21, 2014)

Gesy

that doesn't even make any sense.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 21, 2014)

Which part?

The fact that each day a new girl comes out claiming rape, which is reminiscent of Tiger Wood's situation? Or Tiger Woods losing credibility?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 21, 2014)

First date night since the kids .......drunk already


----------



## Yasha (Nov 21, 2014)

You feed alcohol to your babies so that you two could have a private moment together?


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 22, 2014)

The Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part 1- B-

It's well made and there are some exceptional sequences, but it's...unsatisfying. It only exists to promote the sequel. I have to presume that the book contained too much material for one movie, but not enough for two movies. Not bad enough to avoid if you liked the first two films though. If you didn't care for its predecessors, then I wouldn't bother.

Snowpiercer: A-

Ow, this movie was depressing...quirky, eccentric and highly unusual- but depressing. What made it hurt more was that it's not traditionally depressing. At times, you almost wonder if you're watching a comedy thanks to the bizarre tone. It makes the darker moments hit that much harder. Yet it's an excellent film- engaging story, deliciously unhinged characters and strong performances. It does meander in terms of pacing, but it's done in such a way that felt intentional. 

You'll have an intense fight sequence where people are butchering each-other...and the following scene will have them casually eating sushi. The fight where they start randomly cheering for the new years was hilarious and weird. It was super unpredictable, contains a lot of action and suspense, has excellent visuals and represents everything I want out of a movie these days. It doesn't have to perfect, it just has to stand out..."Snowpiercer" stands out, if anything.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 22, 2014)

Snowpiercer A-?


Hahahahah


----------



## Stunna (Nov 22, 2014)

Why do you hate that movie again?


----------



## The World (Nov 22, 2014)

yasha hates koreans

he must have got wedgied by them in pre-school


----------



## The World (Nov 22, 2014)

nice set btw stunna

who is that guy on left tho?

doesn't look like Toji


----------



## Stunna (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks, Warubro. Yeah, the hair is nothing like Toji's, but I've no clue who else it could be. 

*Boyhood*

I feel like this movie got away with a lot of what it did in the eyes of many critics purely because of the novelty of it having been filmed over the course of twelve years. Granted, that's an admirable accomplishment, and there's some other pretty good stuff in the movie, but it really starts to lose steam once the protagonist enters adolescence. He was never an engaging character; this was something that could be ignored when he was a little kid due to him working well as sort of a surrogate--a looking glass of nostalgia, in a sense--but the older he got, the less I could empathize, and the more glaring his blandness as a character became. Ethan Hawke was ultimately the best thing about the movie imo.


----------



## The World (Nov 22, 2014)

Is Ethan Hawke as good as was in Before Midnight?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 22, 2014)

I haven't seen that, so I can't say.  
He was the only person in the movie who was consistently a joy to watch.


----------



## The World (Nov 22, 2014)

Great Scott Stunna they finally did it! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSheVhmcYLA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 22, 2014)

My penis is sometimes called Snowpiercer, which might be why Yasha hates it...Although Stunna loves the Snowpiercer.


----------



## The World (Nov 22, 2014)

that wasn't creepy at all


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 22, 2014)

Hm.  So.

Anyone read any good books, lately?


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 22, 2014)

I know this wasn't directed at me but:



Stunna said:


> Why do you hate that movie again?



I don't hate it per se, but A - is definitely way above where it should be. I don't see why things get so much credit for being original. If I gave you a sandwich that had shit, cheese, a sock, half a nail and some salt on it, I bet you it would be one of a kind. But it would still be terrible. 

I guess it is all a matter of perspective. MH enjoyed those crazy tone shifts whereas I thought they made the movie feel bipolar and took away from the real overall tone. 



Sanity Check said:


> Hm.  So.
> 
> Anyone read any good books, lately?



Now that you mention it, I don't think that I have. There are a bunch on a list I have I am hoping to get for christmas so I haven't bought them yet. I know most of them should be good given the author and series.

I do listen to audiobooks at work and have been going through books by John Lescroart this whole summer. Dismas Hardy books and Abe Glitsky ones. They are all at least solid and some are pretty good. Fictional characters and situations but a lot of insight into judges, lawyers, police etc...Usually some nice twists in them too.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 22, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> Hm.  So.
> 
> Anyone read any good books, lately?



I'm almost finished with 1984 by George Orwell. I'm sure everyone knows about it, but if you still haven't read it yet, give it a shot, it's really really good.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2014)

Detective.  Where you at?  I think you owe Juror #4 from 12 Angry Men an apology; that dude was the second smartest person in the room.  And you were giving him way too much flak.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 22, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I know this wasn't directed at me but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think it's original, it just always went against my expectations. I liked the feeling of constantly being caught off guard. You do provide a good point about how that claim can backfire. But there is a difference between 'everyone stopping the fight to celebrate the new year' and 'Why can't I see the action in a Good Day to Die Hard?' in terms of catching me off guard. 

But yeah, it does all come down to perspective.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 22, 2014)

Snowpiercer wasn't really that "original"; it was just well done. But I'm curious to see how Yasha gon' try and prove me wrong.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2014)

Did you guys read about the Mayor in Mexico who's involved the in the disappearance and possible mass murder of 43 students. Damn:/

Get outta there Sama.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2014)

Stunna are you fapping to Taylor Swift's new album?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 22, 2014)

I don't care for Taylor Swift.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 22, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Did you guys read about the Mayor in Mexico who's involved the in the disappearance and possible mass murder of 43 students. Damn:/
> 
> Get outta there Sama.



Yeah that story was fucking crazy. 

Para you gotta help your fellow countryman.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 22, 2014)

I'll help smuggle Sama in


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 22, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I'll help smuggle Sama in



I don't think a fedora and cashmere sweaters is going to fool any immigration officers.


----------



## The World (Nov 22, 2014)

sama is probably already dead

or working 2 jobs at a taco bell/KFC chain


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 22, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Did you guys read about the Mayor in Mexico who's involved the in the disappearance and possible mass murder of 43 students. Damn:/
> 
> Get outta there Sama.


It has causes a mayor outrage, there has been a bunch of manifestations since then. While politicians being colluded with cartels is nothing new the fact it has reached the point when they can casually disappear 43 students just because they were an annoyance is fucking scary.




Han Solo said:


> Yeah that story was fucking crazy.
> 
> Para you gotta help your fellow countryman.





Parallax said:


> I'll help smuggle Sama in


But i don't like USA, plus i have the vague hope people won't forget about this unlike other scandals, and things may actually change.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 22, 2014)

>hoping for change
>Mexico

dat false hope doe


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 22, 2014)

Without hope we would be no different from chicanos.


----------



## Detective (Nov 22, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  Where you at?  I think you owe Juror #4 from 12 Angry Men an apology; that dude was the second smartest person in the room.  And you were giving him way too much flak.



I know a fake smart guy when I see one, and that dude was a fake smart guy. Those were plastic lenses he was wearing, too.





.....


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 22, 2014)

*Hunger Games: Mockingjay - Part 1*

Better than I thought. Better than the first, but not as good as the 2nd. They kept the mood pretty dark and from what I recall stuck well to the books. Performances were solid and it wasn't overly boring given the filler nature of the movie. Could have used a bit more action given the length but on an emotional level it connected well. Solid third movie.

3.5/5


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 22, 2014)

on which scene did part 1 end on?


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 22, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> on which scene did part 1 end on?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Katnis seeing Peeta tied to a hospital bed going crazy.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2014)

Detective said:


> I know a fake smart guy when I see one, and that dude was a fake smart guy. Those were plastic lenses he was wearing, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought they should have shown the racist guy a little more compassion.  He really believed during the course of his rant that he was right.  That all of his statements were true.  You should feel sorry for a guy like that.


----------



## teddy (Nov 22, 2014)

Rukia said:


> 12 Angry Men: 9/10





Han Solo said:


> *12 Angry Men - 9.5/10*






love the shit out of that movie


----------



## Parallax (Nov 22, 2014)

NF Fighter, Final Rounds.  Check it out!


----------



## Yasha (Nov 22, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I'll help smuggle Sama in



Or Sama can help smuggle you out. I doubt there is worse place than LA.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 22, 2014)

Uh the Mexico City mayor might be involved in the disappearance of 43 students who are very very very likely to be dead and they were removed because they were annoyances.

not to mention the various ditches in the Mexico desert littered with thousands of mutilated bodies

but yeaaa totally better than LA


----------



## The World (Nov 22, 2014)

dat murican loyalty


----------



## Ae (Nov 22, 2014)

Crazy how that's happening right next to us


----------



## The World (Nov 22, 2014)

If I'm forgetting anyone let me know

I might edit it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 22, 2014)

I like Choa


----------



## Parallax (Nov 22, 2014)

yea

you would


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 22, 2014)

.


----------



## Detective (Nov 22, 2014)

Raptors too stronk


----------



## The World (Nov 22, 2014)

I specifically wrote "not Choa"

english major my ass para


----------



## Parallax (Nov 22, 2014)

I was under the impression the not was facetious


----------



## The World (Nov 22, 2014)

over thinking things too much 

or trying to save face?


----------



## The World (Nov 22, 2014)

time to watch F/SN


----------



## Parallax (Nov 22, 2014)

fuck you Warudo 

I hope your computer explodes trying to buffer FSN


----------



## The World (Nov 22, 2014)

anyone see this movie Predestination?

performances were exceptional even if the plot isn't terribly original

Game Informer - 9

It's like this year's Looper 

even though Looper was a better movie

but it's based on the original Heinlein short story All you Zombies


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 22, 2014)

Internet popularity threads


----------



## Parallax (Nov 22, 2014)

Hey Warudo

have you ever seen Primer


----------



## The World (Nov 22, 2014)

no but after looking at this



I'll definitely check it out


----------



## Parallax (Nov 22, 2014)

it's a really good film

it has my favorite time travel rules


----------



## Yasha (Nov 22, 2014)

Para talks as if he understood Primer. Or as if Primer is understandable.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 22, 2014)

Primer is if you've seen it more than once


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2014)

The Elder One fucked us up Warudo.


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 23, 2014)

*The Adopted* ~ 3/10

Awful movie, the passing is completely inconsistent trough the movie, at time it just jumps to one scene to another without any build up, and there are parts where absolutely nothing happens, characters are often trying to seem as quirky and deep as possible, which lead to pretty much every single line of dialog feels artificial and every character being annoying. The characters feel the need of constantly telling you about their emotional state, and state of their life, which a superposed to pass as characterization. Also despite being a really simple story the movie often gives focus to plot elements which are quickly forgotten, and there seems to be no more reason in diving the movie in chapters names after characters aside from that the director felt like it.  Same with movie abuse of voice off.


----------



## Stelios (Nov 23, 2014)

*13 Assasins* - 8/10

Movie's at pre-meiji era while the Shogunate is still on power. What I really enjoyed is that in the midst of the bloodbath you ll be witnessing ,  this movie still manages to focus on the story.  As you d expect the main characters have depth and their morals lead their actions. The end was satisfying and unexpectedly surprised me as well.


----------



## Ae (Nov 23, 2014)

These two are clowns 
[YOUTUBE]iQkaVNKDkJU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Nov 23, 2014)

It's funny how Shia has completely disappointed me as an actor and comedian since his childhood days and Zac Efron has actually surprised me that he can act

Kind of like Channing Tatum


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 23, 2014)

I think he had a cigarette in his mouth when he got lit up.

He was throwing a leg kick when he got put out by that right hand.


----------



## Detective (Nov 23, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> I think he had a cigarette in his mouth when he got lit up.
> 
> He was throwing a leg kick when he got put out by that right hand.



Yeah, the cigarette was blown out of his mouth when the 2nd dude tried that Kobra Kai leg sweep, only to get denied with that fierce as fuck right side counter.

Jesus Christ...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]LABGimhsEys[/YOUTUBE]

Rukia did you write the Paltrow one?


----------



## Yasha (Nov 23, 2014)

Haha, those are funny. I love Paltrow.

[youtube]imW392e6XR0[/youtube]


----------



## The World (Nov 23, 2014)

I commend Chloe for that burn


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2014)

No.  I'm responsible for the Foley has raper face tho.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2014)

Slice.  You need to talk about Saber's greatness the next time you post here.  You can no longer hide from it.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 23, 2014)

**


----------



## Detective (Nov 23, 2014)

> Warudo mentions Para on his list
> Para betrays his trust with a friend request rejection, in typical Chicano fashion

JUSTICA


----------



## Detective (Nov 23, 2014)

Stunna said:


> **



You still my homie, dawg.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks, D


----------



## Slice (Nov 23, 2014)

Just rewatched Gravity with some friends. Still 5/5. Near flawless movie.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 23, 2014)

What is Detective even talking about


----------



## Ae (Nov 23, 2014)

Slice said:


> Just rewatched Gravity with some friends. Still 5/5. Near flawless movie.



Nope.‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏


----------



## Detective (Nov 23, 2014)

Parallax said:


> What is Detective even talking about



Is your memory horrible or something Juan? You posted in that thread that you don't have any friends for the list that you would consider, but still gave a shoutout to Boskov.

Meanwhile Warudo had just included you in his NF Top 10 or whatever.

Dat knife in the back


----------



## The World (Nov 23, 2014)

the betrayal is real 

oh and I guess I forgot to put Gesy and D down


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 23, 2014)

Where do you drown a hipster??

In the mainstream.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 23, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Nope.‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏



Truth.

Could probably youtube something similar and be done in 10 minutes.


----------



## Detective (Nov 23, 2014)

The World said:


> the betrayal is real
> 
> oh and I guess I forgot to put Gesy and D down



It's all good, homie.  



Ennoea said:


> Where do you drown a hipster??
> 
> In the mainstream.



   



.... seriously Enno, I lol'd.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 23, 2014)

Stoona did you watch Big Hero 6 yet?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 23, 2014)

Gravity was ok, I haven't seen that space odyssey film everyone always raving about nor Interstellar, so my knowledge of space adventures is limited to Astronauts trying to blow up asteroids .


----------



## Detective (Nov 23, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Stoona did you watch Big Hero 6 yet?



Stoona has to wait until after American Thanksgiving, unfortunately.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 23, 2014)

I really want to see it. My wife saw it and loved it. Said the short at the beginning was awesome.


----------



## The World (Nov 23, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> *Gravity was ok*, I haven't seen that space odyssey film everyone always raving about nor Interstellar, so my knowledge of space adventures is limited to Astronauts trying to blow up asteroids .



now I knew why I left you of my LEEEEEEEEST


----------



## Stunna (Nov 23, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Stoona did you watch Big Hero 6 yet?





Detective said:


> Stoona has to wait until after American Thanksgiving, unfortunately.


Yup, but I'm starting my break tomorrow; I'mma do everything in my power to see it this week.



Cyphon said:


> I really want to see it. My wife saw it and loved it. Said the short at the beginning was awesome.


Feast looks really cute.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 23, 2014)

The World said:


> now I knew why I left you of my LEEEEEEEEST


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2014)

Just got back from the bar.  Ate some pizza, watched some football, and enjoyed some wine.  It was a good time.  A couple of things though.

PARA!  The ponies got fucking lucky this week.  The Dolphins dominated that game!

The dating game is still easy as fuck.  I ended up sitting next to a girl and a few of her friends.  The bar was crowded.  Limited maneuverability.  She dropped her hat between me and her.  And she used her foot to hook it and retrieve it.  All I did was smile and say, "nicely done".  And she spent the next hour and a half talking to me.  Information was exchanged.  I don't even have to try.  

Also.  Was extremely jealous of Slice.  Some commercial reminded me of how I was in Austria, Germany, and Switzerland a couple of months ago.  That lucky fucking bastard lives there!


----------



## Stunna (Nov 23, 2014)

Rukia regaling us with his famous savoir faire.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2014)

Stunna!  I thought about you earlier today.  I heard about this on the radio.  Penguins of Madagascar is coming this week!  You gonna check it out?


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 23, 2014)

I'll watch Penguins on dvd. They had their moments in Madagascar. Could be an alright movie. They are more interesting than the Minions.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 23, 2014)

No,   Rukia.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 23, 2014)

Enno


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 23, 2014)

Best scene in all of anime. EVER.


----------



## Detective (Nov 23, 2014)

Rukia said:


> The dating game is still easy as fuck.  I ended up sitting next to a girl and a few of her friends.  The bar was crowded.  Limited maneuverability.  She dropped her hat between me and her.  And she used her foot to hook it and retrieve it.  All I did was smile and say, "nicely done".  And she spent the next hour and a half talking to me.  Information was exchanged.  I don't even have to try.



Nice, nice. Keeping that pimp hand strong. 

Also dude:



HOLY SHIT


----------



## The World (Nov 23, 2014)

all of my


----------



## Stunna (Nov 23, 2014)

that was OD


----------



## Ae (Nov 23, 2014)

Odell Beckham does kinda looks like he beat women


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 23, 2014)

Bad Words (2014): D+

It's better than "Identity Thief", but it's still not very good and suffers from the same problem. The protagonist is too unlikable, but the film expects us to feel sorry for him by the end and resorts to emotional manipulation. See, Jason Bateman looks sad and the music is heartwarming, therefore, we're supposed to be touched. Too bad this guy has spent the majority of the movie ruining kids lives. In fact, the 'twist' where we realize why he's doing this is undermined by the fact that he's arguably doing worse to innocent bystanders during his quest for vengeance...but he never really pays for it. I was personally rooting for the "villains", yet we're supposed to be pleased when they fail. This could've been interesting if Jason Bateman was supposed to be the villain, even though he's playing the part of the protagonist. But nope, he is supposed to be a reluctant hero.

As for the laughs, meh...There are some funny moments. But it's more awkward and uncomfortable and not in a way that I found amusing. It's shock humor without any punchlines. Hey, the kid is now saying fuck a lot. Hilarious. I did like the bit where the letter gets ripped in half. That made me laugh while fitting in with the tone "Bad Words" was trying to convey. I will concede that Jason Bateman was very convincing and it's nice to see him do something different. The kid might be a bad child actor, but he's just so adorable that I forgave his limitations. 

What puts it above "Identity Thief" though is that the film doesn't force itself on us as much. It's not AS emotionally manipulative, nor as noisy. It's just kind of a standard dramedy, albeit one with a potty mouth. I won't remember it either way. I didn't enjoy myself or get irritated with myself for finishing it.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 23, 2014)

*The Boxtrolls*

Doesn't reach Coraline or ParaNorman quality, but still another good film from Laika.


----------



## The World (Nov 23, 2014)

paranorman?

really stunna? 

rukia get out your pistol and teach stunna a lesson


----------



## Stunna (Nov 23, 2014)

shouldn't you be beatin your meat to Man of Steel or something


----------



## The World (Nov 23, 2014)

I only watched that movie once

I gave Avengers three chances and it disappointed me every time


----------



## Stunna (Nov 23, 2014)

I've only seen ParaNorman once

that's all it took to confirm that it's way better than Man of Steel


----------



## The World (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## The World (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## The World (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Nov 23, 2014)

watch better movies, warudo


----------



## Ae (Nov 24, 2014)

Getting myself Sennheiser this Christmas


----------



## Slice (Nov 24, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Also.  Was extremely jealous of Slice.  Some commercial reminded me of how I was in Austria, Germany, and Switzerland a couple of months ago.  That lucky fucking bastard lives there!



I hear that a lot when talking to people from the US. Always funny to hear how awesome central Europe apparently is when you dont live here.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm not jealous of Para at all.

But Chandler where Martial lives is nice.


----------



## Slice (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm not a fan of big cities either. They have their charm but i wouldnt want to live in one.

When i saw Nightcrawler i was impressed by how many places in LA i actually recognized because i played GTA5. 
Would be nice to see that in person.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes. February is more realistic, but most likely March.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 24, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> Yes. February is more realistic, but most likely March.



I am no expert but I know you can get good ones before the actual release date, I have just never tried for too great a distance. I checked for A Walk Among the Tombstones and it seems there might be some quality ones there but they are hardcoded with Korean subs. Not too big a deal but I would rather wait. 


Did I spell it wrong or something?


----------



## Slice (Nov 24, 2014)

No. I'm just on a neverending quest to get people to stop using them.
Because they are like an open invitation for anyone wanting to get you into legal trouble.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 24, 2014)

Slice said:


> No. I'm just on a neverending quest to get people to stop using them.
> Because they are like an open invitation for anyone wanting to get you into legal trouble.



Fair enough.

To be honest I wouldn't use them but I get impatient waiting for movies to come out that I don't get around to seeing in theaters. And then when I want to rent them they are always taken for the first couple of weeks they get into Redbox or whatever.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 24, 2014)

I always get letters for music, Movies always pass under the radar.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 24, 2014)

Caught up on The Breaker NW and read all of The Seven Deadly Sins. Not sure whether to catch up on other manga or start another new one.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 24, 2014)

why not use vpns or proxy servers

you rubes


----------



## The World (Nov 24, 2014)

I use Deluge


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 24, 2014)

I use a VPN for alot of stuff. It's good to have.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 24, 2014)

Anyone here seen Birdman? Read good things about it, but won't be out here until Jan.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 24, 2014)

I've seen it.  It's excellent.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 24, 2014)

Did Lubezki deliver again as they say? And the cast?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 24, 2014)

yes to both


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 24, 2014)

I wonder when Inherent Vice will arrive.

So what' the consensus regarding Interstellar here?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]TVBcEg6klJI[/YOUTUBE]

Because why the fuck not!


----------



## Ae (Nov 24, 2014)

Parallax said:


> why not use vpns or proxy servers
> 
> you rubes



why not get a job and contribute to the economy 

you bums


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 24, 2014)

*Feast*

This was the short before the actual movie (Big Hero 6) and it was really great. I am always impressed with how well they can tell a story in such a short period of time. They did it in the early part of UP and they did it again here. No words required, let the animation tell the story. Maybe this should be a lesson to all movie makers. Less is sometimes way better. Not every movie has to be over 2 hours.

5/5


*Big Hero 6*

There were a lot of good things about this movie individually but as a whole it all felt underwhelming. It had a pretty exciting soundtrack, good action, creative uses of powers and technology, some really nice animated shots and even managed to connect emotionally a couple of times. The main problem for me came from the characters and voice actors. There just wasn't much there with them and as a result the movie just seems kind of meh. The attempts at comedy from the human cast were pretty much all misses (I don't know why people think T.J. Miller is funny) but Baymax (the white blob guy) was a treat to watch. Nothing much more to add. Had high hopes for this movie and it was a letdown. 

3/5


----------



## Slice (Nov 24, 2014)

Watched the first three episodes of "Akame ga Kill!".
Fun series so far but i got kinda spoiled and learned that the story differs from the Manga and i hate stuff like that (even though i never read the Manga) and now i lost the motivation to keep watching it. 

Well i'll just watch the newest F/SN now then.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 24, 2014)

Why do hipsters burn their tongues??

Because they drink their coffee before it was cool


----------



## Slice (Nov 24, 2014)

The mainstream one was better.


----------



## Ae (Nov 24, 2014)

My coffee mug just arrived too


----------



## Didi (Nov 24, 2014)

The Hunt

8.5/10

also fuck that entire village. Buncha hivemind cunts. 
(yet probably fairly realistic to how this shit plays out irl too)



*Spoiler*: __ 



but fuck whoever got the dog, you don't fuck with innocent pets mang 

and goddamn that ending

just when I thought it was all over


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 24, 2014)

You know you got to be a lame ass lonely fuck if you're ordering coffee mugs with uppity phrases from Amazon.


----------



## Ae (Nov 24, 2014)

It's actually a travel mug but whatever


----------



## Ae (Nov 24, 2014)

Also, 
Coffee>You


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 24, 2014)

Slice said:


> I'm not a fan of big cities either. They have their charm but i wouldnt want to live in one.
> 
> When i saw Nightcrawler i was impressed by how many places in LA i actually recognized because i played GTA5.
> Would be nice to see that in person.



GTA4 does a good job at replicating NYC as well. Them Rockstar boys don't play around when it comes to making games.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 24, 2014)

Should I get GTA4 or wait another month for GTAV to come out?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 24, 2014)

GTA V has been out for year o.O


----------



## Didi (Nov 24, 2014)

Not on       PC


----------



## Ae (Nov 24, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> Should I get GTA4 or wait another month for GTAV to come out?



Does it matter? You're going to pirate it anyways.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 24, 2014)

does masterrace actually think pirating hurts purchases?  that myth has been long debunked


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 24, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> Should I get GTA4 or wait another month for GTAV to come out?



GTAV been out mane. You talkin bout PS4 release?


----------



## Ae (Nov 24, 2014)

Parallax said:


> does masterrace actually think pirating hurts purchases? that myth has been long debunked



Tell that to the music industry


----------



## Parallax (Nov 24, 2014)

well i mean

it's true 

you could always read Albini's recent speech where he pretty much calls out that that's a bunch of bunk

stay mad, nerd


----------



## Ae (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm not going to read that nerd's speech


----------



## Yasha (Nov 24, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> My coffee mug just arrived too






*The Ravine of Goodbye*

Goodbye to what? To the past, the memories and the pain.

I am glad Yoko Maki's acting has reached another level. Good film, nice soundtrack.

8.5/10


----------



## Yasha (Nov 24, 2014)

Anyone buying JJ Abrams' S?




I admit I'm intrigued but some part inside my mind warns me that this could be another Cloud Atlas, namely a mediocre work packaged with a gimmick.


----------



## teddy (Nov 24, 2014)

Parallax said:


> GTA V has been out for year o.O





Didi said:


> Not on       PC



Yeah, he's probably waiting for january's pc release


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 24, 2014)

I escaped from going to Mocking Jay


----------



## Yasha (Nov 24, 2014)

In terms of my anticipation for the ongoing movie franchises, it goes like this:

Maze Runner > Hunger Games > The Hobbits


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 24, 2014)

Parallax said:


> GTA V has been out for year o.O





Violent By Design said:


> GTAV been out mane. You talkin bout PS4 release?


PC version



Masterpiece said:


> Does it matter? You're going to pirate it anyways.




Doesn't mean I'm playing both. 

Been playing The Evil Within, but it's awfully ported


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 24, 2014)

Liverburd... PES or FIFA? Or you can just answer with a ""


----------



## Parallax (Nov 24, 2014)

I didn't really like GTA IV but V was a ton of fun.  I'd skip IV tbh unless you're already a massive fan of the series.

which if you were you'd probably have played by now anyways.


----------



## Didi (Nov 24, 2014)

GTA 2 best GTA by far


----------



## teddy (Nov 24, 2014)

I kind of prefer vice city myself


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 24, 2014)

Khris said:


> Liverburd... PES or FIFA? Or you can just answer with a ""


FIFA all day, every day. PES used to be good on PS2 but that's pretty much it. FIFA has been miles better on the new gen consoles. I'm loving FIFA 15 and I think it's a whole lot better than 14. I must admit EA left me pretty impressed, especially since I didn't expect them to do any improvements at all. 



Parallax said:


> I didn't really like GTA IV but V was a ton of fun.  I'd skip IV tbh unless you're already a massive fan of the series.
> 
> which if you were you'd probably have played by now anyways.



this is the answer I was looking for, cheers


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 24, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> FIFA all day, every day. PES used to be good on PS2 but that's pretty much it. FIFA has been miles better on the new gen consoles. I'm loving FIFA 15 and I think it's a whole lot better than 14. I must admit EA left me pretty impressed, especially since I didn't expect them to do any improvements at all.
> 
> 
> 
> this is the answer I was looking for, cheers



I made the switch this year. (used to be PES) and yeah, it's good tbh even tho I loathe EA. The atmosphere is top notch.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 24, 2014)

ted. said:


> I kind of prefer vice city myself



Loved Vice City

People consider San Andreas the best of the series (atleast before V came along) ,but I've never played that one


----------



## Stunna (Nov 24, 2014)

San Andreas is my favorite. I've yet to play through GTA V.


----------



## Ae (Nov 24, 2014)

LA Noire was the best Rockstar game


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 24, 2014)

My friend kind of stole GTA V from me, So I may as well play it on the next gen along with Last of Us.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 24, 2014)

Bully's a nostalgic Rockstar game for me. Still waitin' on that sequel.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 24, 2014)

Same here.

Gary was such a loveable asshole.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 24, 2014)

That reveal broke my heart. I thought we were bros.


----------



## teddy (Nov 24, 2014)

red dead redemption da goat


----------



## Parallax (Nov 24, 2014)

get lost ted


----------



## teddy (Nov 24, 2014)

It's true ( ︶︿︶)


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 24, 2014)

I just watched *The Christmas Shepherd*. So the lady has a GS and he runs away. She can't find him and he ends up getting taken in by a shelter or whatever and then adopted. She finds out and gets in touch with the family and asks to get her dog back because she owns him. The family is sitting there deciding if they are going to give him back and she accepts that and waits.

I don't know what the laws are but that shit wouldn't be happening with my dog. Not even joking, I would sound like Liam Neeson on the phone "I will find you and I will kill you". Wouldn't be no damn deciding who is going to keep my dog.


----------



## The World (Nov 24, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> LA Noire was the best Rockstar game



Dis troll

and not a very good one 



Parallax said:


> get lost ted



are you fucking kidding me?

Red Dead is the only game that makes Rockstar legit

otherwise they would be known for nothing but fart jokes and killing hookers


----------



## The World (Nov 24, 2014)

well that and Max Payne 

but I see that more as Remedy's thing before Rockstar decided to run in it into the ground


----------



## The World (Nov 24, 2014)

honestly I'm nothing but disappointed in para right now


----------



## Parallax (Nov 24, 2014)

a-are you trolling Warudo


----------



## Stunna (Nov 24, 2014)

Para hates Red Dead?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 24, 2014)

Para's trippin


----------



## Parallax (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't hate Red Dead

I own the games

but it's not the BOAT GOAT Rockstar game

fggts pls


----------



## The World (Nov 24, 2014)

yea it kinda is

if you say its GTA5 or any GTA game .............................

Ill come to your house and set your criterion collection and PS3/xbox on fire


----------



## Parallax (Nov 24, 2014)

You come anywhere near my house and imma slap the shit out of you


----------



## Stunna (Nov 24, 2014)

**


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2014)

Warudo.  You better be playing Dragon Age Inquisition.  You would fucking love it.  And it is so goddamn great catching up with all of the old characters.


----------



## The World (Nov 25, 2014)

Parallax said:


> You come anywhere near my house and imma slap the shit out of you



watchu say to me bitch?


----------



## The World (Nov 25, 2014)

I will rain hellfire down upon you


----------



## Yasha (Nov 25, 2014)

Para owned Warudo's ass


----------



## The World (Nov 25, 2014)

how so?





shut the hell up yasha


----------



## Parallax (Nov 25, 2014)

warudo pls


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 25, 2014)

If a hipster does something, but doesn't instagram it, did it really happen?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 25, 2014)

The World said:


> yea it kinda is
> 
> if you say its GTA5 or any GTA game .............................
> 
> Ill come to your house and set your criterion collection and PS3/xbox on fire



San Andreas is the greatest game made ever, period. There is no debate, and the only ones who do so are hackers who lolbash console gaming.


----------



## Slice (Nov 25, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Does it matter? You're going to pirate it anyways.





Parallax said:


> does masterrace actually think pirating hurts purchases?  that myth has been long debunked



Sounded more like "_If he isnt going to pay for it anyways why does it matter which one to get_" and not like a jab at pirating itself.



Khris said:


> I escaped from going to Mocking Jay



It isnt bad.



Stunna said:


> Bully's a nostalgic Rockstar game for me. Still waitin' on that sequel.



Can a 2006 game even count as "nostalgic"?



Kisame3rd14 said:


> San Andreas is the greatest game made ever, period. There is no debate, and the only ones who do so are hackers who lolbash console gaming.



Lol.
SA is my favorite GTA because of the memories. Endless fun driving around doing shit finding stuff cahsing cops. Play it today for the first time and it doesnt hold up. People need to get off those nostalgia goggles.


----------



## The World (Nov 25, 2014)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> San Andreas is the greatest game made ever, period. There is no debate, and the only ones who do so are hackers who lolbash console gaming.


----------



## Ae (Nov 25, 2014)

Slice said:


> Can a 2006 game even count as "nostalgic"?



It's nostalgic to Stunna because he was 5 at the time.


----------



## The World (Nov 25, 2014)

how the fuck did stunna's parents let him buy a violent and perverted game at 9-10 years old?

terrible parenting 

then again I remember buying manhunt back in the day as a teenager before the ESRB and angry moms cracked down on gamestop selling M rated games to minors 

I think I was even playing the original resident evil back when I was 10


----------



## Ae (Nov 25, 2014)

I wish I never had the NES and SNES

What a waste of time


----------



## Yasha (Nov 25, 2014)

Dat backward thinking 

Violent media won't turn a non-violent person to violence, but rather a violent person is naturally attracted towards violent media.

With that said, I would stay away from Stunna if I were Martial.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 25, 2014)

Resident Evil 2 is what I used to play when I was 5-6


----------



## Slice (Nov 25, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> Resident Evil 2 is what I used to play when I was 5-6



I remember some guy not selling it to me because i was only 16. I had to send a friend to buy it for me.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 25, 2014)

Hahaha what the hell?! Good thinking tho

That game was GOAT


----------



## Slice (Nov 25, 2014)

Good memories of trying to beat it without saving to get dat S rating and then dying at the final boss. I reached maximum amounts of mad that day.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 25, 2014)

Wow, props for going so far. I remember the game being quite hard, but then again I was really young too.

Man, we had the best games at the time


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 25, 2014)

Some of you guys gaming opinions are just terrible


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 25, 2014)

I didn't miss the vidya game talk did I?


----------



## Slice (Nov 25, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Some of you guys gaming opinions are just terrible



List some of your favorites Huey.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 25, 2014)

My top 10 from the top 10 thread in the arcade.



> *Overall:*
> 
> 01. Castlevania: Symphony of the Night
> 02. Pokemon Gold and Silver
> ...


----------



## The World (Nov 25, 2014)

ALBW is like the best recent zelda game in so long


----------



## Slice (Nov 25, 2014)

Its good. But not my favorite. Thats probably Links Awakening for me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 25, 2014)

The World said:


> ALBW is like the best recent zelda game in so long



Word 



Slice said:


> Its good. But not my favorite. Thats probably Links Awakening for me.



As long as we agree that top-down Zelda is the best Zelda


----------



## Slice (Nov 25, 2014)

I cant list a top 10... played so many games in my life. Some of my favorites from different genres would be
- Alpha Centauri
- Primal
- StarCraft
- Dark Souls
- Halo
- Chrono Trigger
- System Shock 2


----------



## The World (Nov 25, 2014)

No Baldur's Gate? planetscape torment? Witcher series?

No Elder Scrolls? No Half Life 2?

I thought u were a PC mustard race Slicebro?


----------



## The World (Nov 25, 2014)

Slice said:


> I remember some guy not selling it to me because i was only 16. I had to send a friend to buy it for me.



I remember playing the original and inviting a bunch of kids from my block to play it

the oldest guy was basically the only one brave enough 

I remember when the first zombie was introduced sent chills down everyone's spines

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mgr1zoSB9dM[/YOUTUBE]

then when the dogs crashed through the windows everyone lost their shit 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xI_5gohqtnQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Nov 25, 2014)

The World said:


> I remember playing the original and inviting a bunch of kids from my block to play it
> 
> the oldest guy was basically the only one brave enough
> 
> ...



Lisa Trevor doe 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klY5kMERLow[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynkpp2I2tyg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYPec_PDSp4[/YOUTUBE]

scariest thing in entire franchise


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 25, 2014)

Well currently I'm mostly playing fantasy mmo's like Warcraft and that Lord of the rings game.


The next game I'll probably get into is Overwatch. 


Basically I'm a Blizzard fanboy despite all their fault they truly care about their fanbase, even if said fanbase has gotten terrible.


----------



## Slice (Nov 25, 2014)

The World said:


> No Baldur's Gate? planetscape torment? Witcher series?
> 
> No Elder Scrolls? No Half Life 2?
> 
> I thought u were a PC mustard race Slicebro?



I dont even have a gaming PC just my Mac - i just support the PC master race. 

Plus i have to admit i never played Planescape Torment... or the Witcher (but i have them sitting in my Steam library for later). Baldurs Gate is a good choice - and so are both Half Lifes. There a reason i said "some"


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 25, 2014)

You can built a Mac into a good gaming PC tho


----------



## Slice (Nov 25, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Well currently I'm mostly playing fantasy mmo's like Warcraft and that Lord of the rings game.
> 
> 
> The next game I'll probably get into is Overwatch.
> ...



By Blizzard i played:
Lost Vikings 1+2
StarCraft + Brood War
Warcraft 1,2,3
WoW (until the Burning Crusade)
Diablo 1+2
StarCraft 2: WoL
Hearthstone

Skipped Diablo3 and StarCraft2: HotS.

Enjoyed them all but i'm not sure i can agree with the "care about fanbase" anymore. The Diablo3 launch / the entire game pre expansion set was terrible. Plus the recent ventures into pay2win territories are not a good sign either.


----------



## Slice (Nov 25, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> You can built a Mac into a good gaming PC tho



Honestly you cant. You pay insane prices for inferior hardware and the OS itself isnt very good at running games. If you are going to install Windows on it you can just as well get a normal PC at half the price.

I like the OS and just cannot get used to Windows in everyday use but i have no illusions about it being anywhere close to a real gaming machine.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 25, 2014)

I have a gaming Mac that I payed yes insane cash for but it has never crash on me, doesn't slow down nor have any bugs with it.

My gaming PC burns out far faster mine you that I can get more performance out of it, I get a ton more performance issues also.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 25, 2014)

slice you're just terrible with tech


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 25, 2014)

Slice said:


> By Blizzard i played:
> Lost Vikings 1+2
> StarCraft + Brood War
> Warcraft 1,2,3
> ...


Diablo 2 was done by department of the company that isn't there anymore. Blizzard just own the trademark so of course diablo 3 will be different which you nerds always cry about change then bitch about it later


----------



## The World (Nov 25, 2014)

Slice said:


> By Blizzard i played:
> Lost Vikings 1+2
> StarCraft + Brood War
> Warcraft 1,2,3
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCr7y4SLhck[/YOUTUBE]

still one of the best cinematics of all time 

along with

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHY85O8mFo8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3V1PwpoDqzM[/YOUTUBE]

Kerrigan 

why was the rest of the game so mediocre


----------



## Stunna (Nov 25, 2014)

Slice said:


> Can a 2006 game even count as "nostalgic"?


Seeing as how I was 10 years old and in 5th grade when I first played it, yes?



The World said:


> how the fuck did stunna's parents let him buy a violent and perverted game at 9-10 years old?





Yasha said:


> Violent media won't turn a non-violent person to violence, but rather a violent person is naturally attracted towards violent media.


^^

I was a very mature child.

Anyway, while we're on the subject, my top 10 would probably look like this:

Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 4
To the Moon
Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance
Chrono Trigger
Tales of Symphonia
Star Ocean: Till the End of Time
Sonic CD
The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker
Kingdom Hearts
EarthBound


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 25, 2014)

>Very mature child
> 18 and still idolizes Disney


----------



## Stunna (Nov 25, 2014)

>grownass man with a kid
>tries to start shit with an 18 year old over loving Disney films


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 25, 2014)

When last I checked 18 is the age of an Adult not a kid, Stunna so what's your point ?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 25, 2014)

my point is that you're shitposting again, essentially


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 25, 2014)

Essentially I would shit post to a shitty user right ?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 25, 2014)

**


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 25, 2014)

Glad you agree


----------



## Slice (Nov 25, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> I have a gaming Mac that I payed yes insane cash for but it has never crash on me, doesn't slow down nor have any bugs with it.
> 
> My gaming PC burns out far faster mine you that I can get more performance out of it, I get a ton more performance issues also.



With a shit ton of money you can also turn a VW Beetle into a race car. Doesnt mean it has always been one. 



Nice Dynamite said:


> Diablo 2 was done by department of the company that isn't there anymore. Blizzard just own the trademark so of course diablo 3 will be different which you nerds always cry about change then bitch about it later



The fuck are you on about? D3 had plenty of problems this has nothing to do with nerds crying. 

I even agreed Blizzard usually delivers quality



Stunna said:


> Seeing as how I was 10 years old and in 5th grade when I first played it, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Big fan of (action) RPG i see. 

Dome good choices here


----------



## Parallax (Nov 25, 2014)

all this video game talk has convinced me that I should play a lot of that this Thanksgiving weekend.

btw who wants to play L4D2 at some point?


----------



## Slice (Nov 25, 2014)

I own L4D2... But never once started it. Got it at a Steam sale years ago...


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 25, 2014)

*Se7en: * A-

About equal to Gone Girl.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 25, 2014)

Watching Blue Bloods after Common Law and it looks like a good watch.

Donnie looks more talented to me than his brother Mark.


----------



## teddy (Nov 25, 2014)

I have L4D2 but i haven't played it in months now


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 25, 2014)

lol


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 25, 2014)

hybrid dinosaur

teaming up with raptors

ok


----------



## Parallax (Nov 25, 2014)

it's a ridiculous premise to begin with might as well go with it.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2014)

Jurassic Park World could be fun.  But they lost me with that hybrid dinosaur bit.


----------



## Jena (Nov 25, 2014)

I missed the vidya posts last page, but my forever faves/games I regularly re-play are

Mass Effect series + Dragon Age Origins
Red Dead Redemption
Bioshock + Bioshock Infinite
Skyrim
Bully
Arkham Asylum + Arkham City
Ocarina of Time
Resident Evil 4
Any of the older Ratchet & Clank games
L4D2
Obligatory Sims 2 shoutout


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 25, 2014)

Parallax said:


> it's a ridiculous premise to begin with might as well go with it.



Agreed, I don't see how  extracting DNA from fossils to create lizards on roids is more conceivable than splicing together DNA of similar dinos to create a new species.

Especually since the latter can be done in reality.


----------



## Grape (Nov 25, 2014)

It looks like shit, but the slow piano playing the theme.

Such happy nostalgia

.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 25, 2014)

I just hope there's a lot of carnage in this one..

The only way this can disappoint is if there's more talking than dino munching


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 25, 2014)

Okay that aquatic dinosaur shit, the stand are like 30-40 foot above the water the Dino jump about 50-60 foot out the water.

Who the fuck would pay to see that shit


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 25, 2014)

Still using fences to contain Dino's


----------



## Stunna (Nov 25, 2014)

Jena likes Bully too


----------



## Stunna (Nov 25, 2014)

and lol @ people complaining about hybriding and teaming up with raptors

as if that's any sillier than a park dedicated to reviving dinosaurs in the first place


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 25, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> lol





Why not stick to normal dinos? Did they run out of species in the first trilogy?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 25, 2014)

Stunna said:


> and lol @ people complaining about hybriding and teaming up with raptors
> 
> as if that's any sillier than a park dedicated to reviving dinosaurs in the first place



Genetic engineering exotic prehistoric creatures vs having apex predators doing your bidding and splicing genes from different pehistoric creatures.

It's a good thing you're doing community college.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 25, 2014)

Huey      pls


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 25, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Okay that aquatic dinosaur shit, the stand are like 30-40 foot above the water the Dino jump about 50-60 foot out the water.
> 
> Who the fuck would pay to see that shit



Is this a reboot? Cause it's common knowledge what happens in this park right?


----------



## Slice (Nov 25, 2014)

That trailer really doesn't look very good.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 25, 2014)

No Gesy I'm saying who would pay to go see an unsafe attraction.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 25, 2014)

I am terrified of rewatching the old trilogy cuz I don't wanna remove my nostalgia goggles and see a pretty average series  

I love my dino shit.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 25, 2014)

Trailer was fine. I think the theme would have been more appropriate for showing off the park though, rather than being used for the action.

Khris, rewatch the first one--it's a masterpiece.


----------



## Slice (Nov 25, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> No Gesy I'm saying who would pay to go see an unsafe attraction.



Thats probably the silliest thing in the trailer. Even without jumping the visitor seats are within biting distance of that thing.



Khris said:


> I am terrified of rewatching the old trilogy cuz I don't wanna remove my nostalgia goggles and see a pretty average series
> 
> I love my dino shit.



I am always impressed by how much the special effects for the first hold up.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 25, 2014)

Slice said:


> Thats probably the silliest thing in the trailer. Even without jumping the visitor seats are within biting distance of that thing.


I have just enough faith in the writers that they took this into account. I'm not gonna criticize the film for this unless it goes unaccounted for in the actual movie; I couldn't care less if they explain the mechanics of the park in the trailer.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 25, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> No Gesy I'm saying who would pay to go see an unsafe attraction.



I know

What I was getting at is the whole park is unsafe. Will the crowd go "ahhh, I can't believe this happened again!!"?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 25, 2014)

And I saw like a good 20 people iPhones 6 get ruin by that water splash too


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2014)

Mad respect for Dynamite.  Not a lot of people have enough guts to speak out on a Jurassic Park movie.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 25, 2014)

Rukia that's lazy trolling

pls


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2014)

You still playing GTA, Para?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 25, 2014)

i haven't touched it in months


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2014)

3 days ago is months?  Okay dude.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 25, 2014)

That's all Para plays huh? GTA


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 25, 2014)

Sama I heard the protests have been heating up. You involved?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 25, 2014)

that's because my brother has been playing it

Rukia this is just sad smfh


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 25, 2014)

Jurassic World looks badass.

I'm glad they hid the reveal of the new dinosaur. Hopefully they save it for the movie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 25, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> Hopefully they save it for the movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 25, 2014)

I liked the Jurassic World trailer. The concept is farfetched, but cool and at least they're not rehashing the 'whoops, it broke down' scenario...at least based on the trailer.


----------



## Detective (Nov 25, 2014)

Rukia:


----------



## Ae (Nov 25, 2014)

Parallax said:


> btw who wants to play L4D2 at some point?



Maybe some versus


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 25, 2014)

Rukia which cage you were in?


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 25, 2014)

I am catching up on Toriko and I left off around 230 when the huge showdown was happening and I have to say, of all the Shonen I can remember where there was a huge showdown like this, Toriko definitely handled in the best. One Piece, Bleach and Naruto all had some good moments in their big "wars" but didn't have the overall quality and closure Toriko managed. Loving it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 25, 2014)

*Blackfish* - 8/10


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 25, 2014)

Those Hobbit 3 trailers are the shit. I'm bon be watchin that.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 25, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Those Hobbit 3 trailers are shit.


I feel you, man.


----------



## Grape (Nov 25, 2014)

Sometimes I wonder if Cyphon is the GOATroll of the thread.


Hey Stunna, have you played Town of Salem? Google it. Make an account. Play. Shits addictive.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 25, 2014)

I still haven't read the book. Gonna wait until I see the last movie so my judgement isn't clouded.

The trailer is just really well put together IMO. It ain't about the content so much. First movie was good, 2nd wasn't, so my expectations are middling.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 25, 2014)

So since Cyphon say the Hobbit will be shit then it'll definitely be great


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 25, 2014)

>How to Train Your Dragon 2 in 1080p
​
It's....it's beautiful, Emotions are too high right now to give an accurate analysis of what I've just seen, but I feel like I found this to be a bit better than first. I'd like to know what criticisms Stunna had for this film.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 25, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> So since Cyphon say the Hobbit will be shit then it'll definitely be great



I said no such thing, but okay. 



~Gesy~ said:


> >How to Train Your Dragon 2 in 1080p
> 
> It's....it's beautiful, Emotions are too high right now to give an accurate analysis of what I've just seen, but I feel like I found this to be a bit better than first. I'd like to know what criticisms Stunna had for this film.​




First one was better.​


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 25, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> Sama I heard the protests have been heating up. You involved?



I have gone to the protest if that you are asking.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 25, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> I have gone to the protest if that you are asking.



Did you partake in any rioting?


----------



## Ae (Nov 25, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> I have gone to the protest if that you are asking.



shame on you


----------



## Stunna (Nov 25, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> It's....it's beautiful, Emotions are too high right now to give an accurate analysis of what I've just seen, but I feel like I found this to be a bit better than first. I'd like to know what criticisms Stunna had for this film.


It is beautiful, isn't it? 

As great as I think it is, I agree with Cyphon that the first one is better. The second one wasn't as tightly scripted, what with some cringeworthy attempts at comedy and awkward pacing; but yeah, I still think it's a p awesome movie.


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 25, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Did you partake in any rioting?


Nop i just limit myself march.



Masterpiece said:


> shame on you



For going to _pacific_ protest?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 25, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> shame on you



it's about the things in Mexico


----------



## Ae (Nov 25, 2014)

Oh, not Ferguson? Carry on then Sama.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 26, 2014)

Stunna said:


> It is beautiful, isn't it?
> 
> As great as I think it is, I agree with Cyphon that the first one is better. The second one wasn't as tightly scripted, what with some cringeworthy attempts at comedy and awkward pacing; but yeah, I still think it's a p awesome movie.



You know thinking on it I don't remember having any major complaints about the movie, it simply wasn't the first one. Something was definitely lacking.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 26, 2014)

Stunna said:


> It is beautiful, isn't it?
> 
> As great as I think it is, I agree with Cyphon that the first one is better. The second one wasn't as tightly scripted, what with some cringeworthy attempts at comedy and awkward pacing; but yeah, I still think it's a p awesome movie.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I don't like how they handled the death of Hiccups dad, and how that sad scene quickly shifted to something else. It didn't make a proper transition.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 26, 2014)

I actually really liked how they handled that scene, but the events that followed just felt so...rushed? It's hard to really describe, I guess. Everything after the reunion of Hiccup's family felt a bit off pacing wise.


----------



## Karasu (Nov 26, 2014)

HTTYD 2 was really good. I don't think it was as funny as the first, but with the situations playing out in the second it's easy to see why. About died at Ruffnut lusting over Eret though   The Alphas were kick ass. They did an amazing job on their design. Just so damn cool. Hiccup's mom/her dragon were awesome. Good music too. The first was better, but the second was pretty solid.


----------



## The World (Nov 26, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I actually really liked how they handled that scene, but the events that followed just felt so...rushed? It's hard to really describe, I guess. Everything after the reunion of Hiccup's family felt a bit off pacing wise.



I agree with you stunna

gasp

I know rite


----------



## Slice (Nov 26, 2014)

Rukia - I didnt see any of that impressive Saber display you promised would be in the last episode.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 26, 2014)

*Cam 2 Cam*  (2014)

5/10

.


----------



## The World (Nov 26, 2014)

Slice said:


> Rukia - I didnt see any of that impressive Saber display you promised would be in the last episode.



Archer and Assassin were pretty amazing

also loved batwings caster


----------



## Slice (Nov 26, 2014)

Caster seems too confident in her own abilities. Massively underestimated Archer.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 26, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> I have gone to the protest if that you are asking.



I hope it goes well man, what happened was completely fucked up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 26, 2014)

All my


----------



## Stunna (Nov 26, 2014)

There's always Jurassic Park 5.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 26, 2014)

Dino Alien robots


----------



## Slice (Nov 26, 2014)

The concept art reminds me of the Elephantmen series.
And of terrible 80s B movies.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 26, 2014)

As long as this interest in dinos somehow results in a Dino Crisis reboot I'm game


----------



## Slice (Nov 26, 2014)

That reminds me: Anyone remember this gem?





> [...] Doc investigates and discovers that Tiptree is also creating a virus which causes women to fatally conceive baby dinosaurs, in order to wipe out humanity and thus allow Carnosaurs and Raptors to reclaim the Earth as their own.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 26, 2014)

Hahaha, what the fuck. It'd be good film club.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 26, 2014)

How many "it's so bad it's good" movies have you seen in your lifetime slice?  


*Spoiler*: __ 




not an old man joke I swear


----------



## Slice (Nov 26, 2014)

A lot.

But this one is simply bad. Not a single redeeming factor about it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 26, 2014)

Isn't Carnosaur like a mix of exact scenes from different movies?

Or is it the third one I'm thinking of?


----------



## Slice (Nov 26, 2014)

I only know the first and that isnt put together like that.


----------



## Slice (Nov 26, 2014)

Dresden Files 13 (... at least i think its 13) - Ghost Story  2/5

Meh.
I just couldn't get myself to enjoy that one. It just felt like pointless filler. The premise of solving the murder was utterly wasted and not concluded satisfyingly at all. Definitely my least favorite in the series.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2014)

Watching Twin Peak. I like the cinematography and the bizarre aspects of it. But the characters fall flat. Too many of them and most without heart.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 26, 2014)

*Echo of the Elephants*

Elephants are definitely contenders for my replacement favorite animal.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 26, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Watching Twin Peak. I like the cinematography and the bizarre aspects of it. But the characters fall flat. Too many of them and most without heart.


The misadventures of the teenagers in that show became increasingly odd to me in the second season.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 26, 2014)

Slice said:


> That reminds me: Anyone remember this gem?



I've seen them all. I personally love Carnosaur. 2 and 3 are alright.

To the person wondering whether it was comprised of different movies, you might be referring to "Raptor"- which borrows footage from the Carnosaur films.


----------



## Detective (Nov 26, 2014)

Rukia


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Lucy - **4/10* 

_Hot mess polished with pretty special effects and a sexy lead._ 

The story makes zero sense and the film does everything in its power to not explain the origin of the catalyst(the drug; sorry but a 90 second explanation is a weak foundation). The irony of it all is that 70% of the movie is its climax and yet went with the "just there" ending. I feel they went with the cheesy "time is the source" thing since I am not sure if time does in fact dominate the universe or vice versa. I actually like the "Ten percent of brain myth" and liked Limitless but they went too balls deep for no exact conclusiveness that it almost feels like a parody. It's amazing how it's actually a simple plot with a lot confusing elements. Probably cuz they cut out too much of a solid story structure. And the villain was just there. I'd question the lead's motive but I'll give it a pass since it's kind of serene in a way and true for the most part. However, the reason why she could handle such amounts of the drug is never explained unless I missed something. And no, the Infinity flash is not a viable answer. It's a good waste of time at least(no pun intended), but just for the first viewing.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 27, 2014)

Detective Dee and the Rise of the Sea Dragon: B

Oddly, the title is a euphemism to my penis. They might as well call it "Detective Dee: MartialHorror's Penis". I'll probably make it my next review. The first one was better, but this prequel was pretty entertaining too. Why can't Tsui Hark have this much fun in his non-Detective Dee movies?


----------



## Slice (Nov 27, 2014)

Stunna said:


> *Echo of the Elephants*
> 
> Elephants are definitely contenders for my replacement favorite animal.



"Replacement" sounds so strange here. Like "_Hm what would i chose if species X now suddently went extinct_".


----------



## Yasha (Nov 27, 2014)

[youtube]FBUhGiu1r64[/youtube]


----------



## The World (Nov 27, 2014)

the inverse japanese oldboy


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 27, 2014)

Anyone watching any crime or police dramas atm?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 27, 2014)

Detective said:


> Rukia


NBA Banner?!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2014)

Grape and I are still waiting for that Harry Potter reboot.  They are going to do it right this time.


----------



## The World (Nov 27, 2014)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles - 6/10

while the movie was fun, I'm convinced Michael Bay is an actual child that somehow aged his body foward


----------



## The World (Nov 27, 2014)

rukia, stunna

persona q is out 

I need more money to buy it halp


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2014)

I bought it.  But it is going to be a while.  I'm battling darkspawn dude.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 27, 2014)

I haven't even played Golden yet


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 27, 2014)

Don't you guys know Rukia preorders everything.


----------



## Ae (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm glad I don't play video games any more


----------



## Stunna (Nov 27, 2014)

I barely do, myself.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 27, 2014)

I wonder who is richer, Rukia or VBD.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2014)

When i grow up i hope i don't get old like Masterrace


----------



## SLB (Nov 27, 2014)

The World said:


> Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles - 6/10
> 
> while the movie was fun, I'm convinced Michael Bay is an actual child that somehow aged his body foward



i actually had loads of fun watching this one

it's bad

but it's fun bad


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 27, 2014)

Parallax said:


> When i grow up i hope i don't get old like Masterrace



Is this you narrating:

Five clips of next week's episode.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2014)

that doesn't even make any sense

who dis


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2014)

*The Great  Beauty*

man I really really liked this a lot; it's well shot, it's really engaging, a great performance by Servillo, it's really touching, it moves at a fast pace, great soundtrack.  Man this was an all around great fucking film. 2013 was a great great great year for films and this is at the top for me.  I loved it

A


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 27, 2014)

I'd love to play video games more, I've just been too busy.



The World said:


> Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles - 6/10
> 
> while the movie was fun, I'm convinced Michael Bay is an actual child that somehow aged his body foward



"I make movies for teenage boys. Oh dear, what a crime."

                                                          -Michael Bay


----------



## Stunna (Nov 27, 2014)

dat insult


----------



## teddy (Nov 27, 2014)

Any other films to catch as the year closes out? already have plans to see inherent vice and the babadook, but i'm kind of stuck otherwise


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2014)

what have you seen already


----------



## teddy (Nov 27, 2014)

Over the past month or so i've seen nightcrawler, birdman, gone girl, and john wick. haven't felt compelled to go out and see much else


----------



## The World (Nov 27, 2014)

that's a great list of movies to see 

life is complete for you this year


----------



## Stunna (Nov 27, 2014)

not if that's all he's seen


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 27, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I wonder who is richer, Rukia or VBD.



Probably Rukia.

He ain't even ashamed getting something bad for 40+ dollars .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 27, 2014)

Won't be checking any of those films out until like January.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2014)

That Jurassic World trailer

Even one of the kids at work who's a sociopath and likes Peabody and Sherman thinks it looks dumb.


----------



## The World (Nov 27, 2014)

don't be hatin on peabody and sherman u bitch


----------



## Stunna (Nov 27, 2014)

**


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2014)

Fuck you Warudo


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2014)

Eno just hates errythin


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2014)

Kindle Fire HDX on sale on Amazon, anyone ever own one or know about it. I have a voucher that's going to waste and want a tablet.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 27, 2014)

Get a cheap tablet at Tesco or PC World, there's loads of Black Friday deals.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Eno just hates errythin



I've recently seen quite a few kids movies because of this one kid who's in solitary and likes to watch this tripe. 

I can say that Toy Story 3 sucks. Bug's Life is actually a pretty profound kids film. Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs deserves a place in hell and fuck Open Season.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Get a cheap tablet at Tesco or PC World, there's loads of Black Friday deals.



I have a ?50 Amazon voucher doe


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2014)

There's also Ipad mini but I hate Apple's OS and the design of their products.


----------



## teddy (Nov 27, 2014)

Stunna said:


> not if that's all he's seen



I did say the past month or so. i've seen other films already over the course of the year like calvary and whiplash


----------



## Stunna (Nov 27, 2014)

Enno stahp


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 27, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> I have a ?50 Amazon voucher doe



Only get it if you like playing media a lot with a few games and use Amazon for Prime. Which one do you want?



Ennoea said:


> There's also Ipad mini but I hate Apple's OS and the design of their products.



Leave that, it's the crappy 1st gen. ?149 at Tesco 2moro but I'd avoid.

Hotukdeals is a good place to check all the latest deals.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 27, 2014)

That's cold enno, like frozen


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2014)

damn Eno going in


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2014)

Stunna I know you still have your Cinderella play house but time to let go son


----------



## Stunna (Nov 27, 2014)

how can someone be so dead inside


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Only get it if you like playing media a lot with a few games and use Amazon for Prime. Which one do you want?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks man. I agree. I have my heart set on a Google Nexus 7 anyway.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2014)

Stunna said:


> how can someone be so dead inside



I do feel, just for stuff that isn't white people kid's problems.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2014)

Crazy older women have forever ruined Eno


----------



## The World (Nov 27, 2014)

enno will never know true loves kiss


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Crazy older women have forever ruined Eno



I actually have a women in her 40s attempting to romance me right now

But I ain't giving up the goods


----------



## The World (Nov 27, 2014)

Enno those outfits 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qs_XRraHfwE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2014)

Coraline is good though; right en?


----------



## The World (Nov 27, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> I actually have a women in her 40s attempting to romance me right now
> 
> But I ain't giving up the goods



your nanny/maid consuela doesn't count


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2014)

My god Warudo, these girls man. How can anyone say they don't have a visual


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Coraline is good though; right en?



Yes. It's a good film. Alot of effort put in to that one. Maybe Pixar should try that rather than surfing on their rep.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2014)

The World said:


> your nanny/maid consuela doesn't count



That's Para man.


----------



## The World (Nov 27, 2014)

all of them can be a visual 

but my god choa steals the show


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2014)

man I'm not even surprised


----------



## Stunna (Nov 27, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Yes. It's a good film. Alot of effort put in to that one. Maybe Pixar should try that rather than surfing on their rep.


**


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2014)

Para. The lakers obviously suck this year.  But you know what?  I think they play really hard.  I saw a lot of effort the couple of times I have watched them.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2014)

oh man we are terrible 

but we do play hard and we're strangely competitive the whole game till the last 5 minutes where we collapse

I remember Detective talking shit about how we aren't getting our pick, but jokes on him


----------



## The World (Nov 27, 2014)

para never gonna catch a break


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2014)

The World said:


> all of them can be a visual
> 
> but my god choa steals the show



She can cat squat on my face any day of the week


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2014)

what are you talking about warudo


----------



## The World (Nov 27, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> She can cat squat on my face any day of the week



l-lewd


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2014)

It's a hard knock life for Para


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2014)

Film CLub is on this week. yo. fuck you all doe


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2014)

it is?

what's the movie

who is picking


----------



## The World (Nov 27, 2014)

we should watch cobra


----------



## Stunna (Nov 27, 2014)

if it's my turn, pass me on again pls


----------



## The World (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2014)

Stunna said:


> if it's my turn, pass me on again pls



I already knew this so I asked someone else. 

Just stunna promise me, if you become a baby daddy, try not to pass on that


----------



## Detective (Nov 27, 2014)

Wow, 2 weeks in a row of excellent choices.

12 Angry Men
Predator

Let me look up who made the selections... give me a minute please.





...... of course, I would expect no less from those two exemplary gentlemen.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2014)

God I hope whoever forced that Meghan Trainor chick on us dies.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 27, 2014)

**


----------



## Stunna (Nov 27, 2014)

apparently Enno isn't all about that bass


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2014)

Rukia and Detective's relationship is like a dick riding Ouroboros

it's fascinating


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2014)

That fucking Byonce song is so bad. What happened to mainstream music. Where did the 90s and early 00s go


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 27, 2014)

Nice pick, I'll try to be there.


----------



## Detective (Nov 27, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Rukia and Detective's relationship is like a dick riding Ouroboros
> 
> it's fascinating



Not as close as the bond between you and being a lazy shit, though. That is a truly a symbiotic brotherhood.

Also, dat backstab to Warudo last week 




... 

And yeah, unlike Year 1 Stunna, Rukia and I will never betray each other's trust.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2014)

Detective said:


> Not as close as the bond between you and being a lazy shit, though. That is a truly a symbiotic brotherhood.
> 
> Also, dat backstab to Warudo last week
> 
> ...


Wow Rukia has you hooked. He'd sell you down the stream faster than you could say a glass of Chardonnay

Us brownies gotta stick together


----------



## Detective (Nov 27, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Wow Rukia has you hooked. He'd sell you down the stream faster than you could say a glass of Chardonnay
> 
> Us brownies gotta stick together



Don't try to London Bridge the GOAT NBA backcourt chemistry between Rukia and I, Enno. We aren't you and Vaulto. 

And yes, Brown brotherhood.


----------



## Ae (Nov 27, 2014)

Parallax said:


> When i grow up i hope i don't get old like Masterrace



You don't ever want to spend money wisely? That's why you so broke


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2014)

says the guy who links us expensive pointless tech gadgets 

stay mad, nerd.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2014)

Detective said:


> Don't try to London Bridge the GOAT NBA backcourt chemistry between Rukia and I, Enno. We aren't you and Vaulto.
> 
> And yes, Brown brotherhood.



Rukia will cross the road when he see's you coming Detective

He's about dat lyfe


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2014)

Rukia is smart

he'd backstab detective if he had something to gain from it


----------



## Ae (Nov 27, 2014)

But I would never buy them


----------



## Detective (Nov 27, 2014)

fuck you Para



The secret to the friendship between Rukia and I is the shared GOAT dream of being an end of bench player on a professional NBA team, after being paid a horrible long term yet well compensated/overpaid contract for 4-5 years. We would ride that bench, and wave those towels in support of the team's true superstars like no one else in history.

It's the true American Dream.

BTW Enno, have you spoken to Vaulto since the bridge incident? I hope the friendship didn't forever distance itself like you riding that first train to Paris, sitting comfortably in a luxury compartment, while Vaulto stood under the sudden downpour on that monumental bridge, in a David Tennant-esque fashion.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2014)

Para you ever watched a Latin Soap Opera


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2014)

no

why would i


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2014)

> while *Drunk* Vaulto stood under the sudden downpour on that monumental bridge, in a David Tennant-esque fashion.



Fixed for you.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2014)

Parallax said:


> no
> 
> why would i



Twin Peaks seems like what a Latin american Soap Opera would be. White people just don't have such interesting lives.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2014)

i haven't actually watched Twin Peaks yet

I've mentioned this several times


----------



## Detective (Nov 27, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Fixed for you.





*Vaulto's subtitle:* Ennoea....


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 27, 2014)

Para dick rode Luc so hard Detective, that he bought into Luc shit and super ignore almost everyone on Luc list


----------



## Detective (Nov 27, 2014)

Parallax said:


> no
> 
> why would i



You disrespect your mama and abu?la from this choice

why u do this juan


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2014)

I ain't buying it. I bet he has seen one.


----------



## Detective (Nov 27, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Para dick rode Luc so hard Detective, that he bought into Luc shit and super ignore almost everyone on Luc list



Holy shit


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2014)

i disrespect my parents cause I don't watch telenovelas?

ok


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2014)

man it's nice to see that Huey still has an A+ plus grasp of the English language 

for the record I only have one person on my super ignore list


----------



## Detective (Nov 27, 2014)

Parallax said:


> i disrespect my parents cause I don't watch telenovelas?
> 
> ok



Turning his back on his roots


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2014)

Para has no time for his cultural identity


----------



## Detective (Nov 27, 2014)

Parallax said:


>



Man, this is such a cool emote, doe.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 27, 2014)

Just watch it Detective,  Para is using same phrases, put downs and smilies in the same fashion as Luc. It's like he left knowingly he has Para to carry the torch.

Which is funny because Para is the elder out the two. maybe not in Mexican years.


----------



## Detective (Nov 27, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Para has no time for his cultural identity



You could say.... he left it all behind.... at a certain crossroads in his life.

A crossroads located directly south of him, a border you might say.


----------



## Detective (Nov 27, 2014)

Para being a Luc stan is hilarious though


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2014)

I left my cultural identity behind

says the Sri Lankan that reps Toronto 24/7


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 27, 2014)

Para may not be able to find himself a job after he graduates but god damn he has a degree that proves he has at least read one book in his life.


----------



## Detective (Nov 27, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I left my cultural identity behind
> 
> says the Sri Lankan that reps Toronto 24/7



Wait, what does liking my city have to do with my culture?   

And it's even funnier considering that Toronto has the largest Sri Lankan population/community in the world outside the island itself.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 27, 2014)

As if Para reps being Mexicans


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2014)

and LA has one of the largest Mexican populations in the world

what's your point


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2014)

Para has a point. We've all left our cultural identity behind. Except for Stunna. He still enjoys a weekly KFC bucket.


----------



## Detective (Nov 27, 2014)

Parallax said:


> and LA has one of the largest Mexican populations in the world
> 
> what's your point



My point is that telenovelas are a strong part of Mexican culture, and yet you turn your back on them. 

But in the spirit of true TV drama betrayals, you are keeping at least that spirit alive.  

Also, LA only having one of the largest Mexican populations, and not the largest is quite disappointing to learn, es?.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 27, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Para has a point. We've all left our cultural identity behind. Except for Stunna. He still enjoys a weekly KFC bucket.


----------



## Ae (Nov 27, 2014)

Parallax said:


> and LA has one of the largest Mexican populations in the world



LA here I come!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 27, 2014)

Gang Violence and compress balls via skinny jeans are doing those poor Mexican Bastards in Detective


----------



## Detective (Nov 27, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Except for Stunna. He still enjoys a weekly KFC bucket.



Damn, just saw this. Holy shit


----------



## Detective (Nov 27, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> LA here I come!



They don't have the fair skin ones, doe.

You need to go out East for that.


----------



## Ae (Nov 27, 2014)

Detective said:


> They don't have the fair skin ones, doe.
> 
> You need to go out East for that.



I live in the East, it all makes sense now


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2014)

uh no LA has both dark and light skinned Mexicans


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2014)

Don't be colourist Detective.


----------



## Detective (Nov 27, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I live in the East, it all makes sense now



_Exactly_

Go to Miami, dude. You will love it for that reason alone. The concept of their weather plays out quick(the city doesn't have much else going for it), so the ladies are a prime selling factor on the city, but it's basically only limited to just ones of a Hispanic background. Not much diversity at all.


----------



## Detective (Nov 27, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Don't be colourist Detective.



You honour me by spelling in the superior way, Enno.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 27, 2014)

Those are Cubans Detective.

I know they all look and sound alike


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2014)

Ofcourse, bloody Americans.


----------



## Detective (Nov 27, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Those are Cubans Detective.
> 
> I know they all look and sound alike



LOL I know dude, I wasn't referring to Mexicans specifically as the fair skinned ones that Masterthirst seeks. I specifically mentioned hispanic instead.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2014)

Detective said:


> _Exactly_
> 
> Go to Miami, dude. You will love it for that reason alone. The concept of their weather plays out quick(the city doesn't have much else going for it), so the ladies are a prime selling factor on the city, but it's basically only limited to just ones of a Hispanic background. Not much diversity at all.



Cubans are not Mexicans


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Cubans are not Mexicans



Detective showing that superior Canadian multicultural racism.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2014)

Detective said:


> LOL I know dude, I wasn't referring to Mexicans specifically as the fair skinned ones that Masterthirst seeks. I specifically mentioned hispanic instead.


----------



## Detective (Nov 27, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Cubans are not Mexicans



I know, I didn't specifically say Mexicans when making reference to the fair skinned ones that Masterlatinlover was searching for.

Go back and re-read my responses to him. We started on the topic of Mexicanos/Chicanos between you and I, then he posted, and I switched up gears.

Damn, I even referenced Hispanic as a term, instead of simply Mexican, to show I was referring to a broad group.


----------



## Detective (Nov 27, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Detective showing that superior Canadian multicultural racism.



Hey, when you live in a country that truly embraces it's multicultural make-up, and specifically in Toronto as a city, I can take this joke of yours without any issues.

But I must ask, is the things I've heard and read about England/and London specifically regarding the race issue, true?


----------



## Ae (Nov 27, 2014)

Those are too white. 
If you gonna be white, you gotta be pure breed.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 27, 2014)

Parallax said:


> that doesn't even make any sense
> 
> who dis



Watched it a few days ago, and then recalled your comment on Killian (Angry nerd)


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 27, 2014)

Detective gonna get arrested for aiding and abetting a child molestor.


----------



## Detective (Nov 27, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> Detective gonna get arrested for aiding and abetting a child molestor.



Han not understanding the concept of laying a trap. Like Chris Hansen from To Catch A Predator.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2014)

So what you're saying is you're gonna shoot Masterrace.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 27, 2014)

Masterrace the new Louis Conradt.


----------



## Detective (Nov 27, 2014)

Parallax said:


> So what you're saying is you're gonna shoot Masterrace.



I am an avatar of internet justice on this forum. He is the avatar of questionable thirst. We respect and interact with each other. But he knows that one day, I will have to take his ass down. But until that day, I try my best to steer him back into the light.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2014)

Detective said:


> Hey, when you live in a country that truly embraces it's multicultural make-up, and specifically in Toronto as a city, I can take this joke of yours without any issues.
> 
> But I must ask, is the things I've heard and read about England/and London specifically regarding the race issue, true?



London has historically been a white city. If you there now you'll see every race and creed there is and all of that has happened in a decade. So of course there are issues but London is also one of the most welcoming cities.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 27, 2014)

Yeah most of the racist bullshit I hear is directed against people from Eastern Europe (as if they all share the same ethnicity), which is obviously a response to the really large EU immigration since the New Labour years.

Well, that or any brown person they think might be a muslim.


----------



## The World (Nov 27, 2014)

you're of euro descent?

most mexicans are native indians


----------



## The World (Nov 27, 2014)

miami women are both the classiest yet sluttiest of all Americans 

well maybe just the sluttiest that don't look like they got herpes or some shit


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2014)

Well I mean most modern Mexicans are of European descent cause of you know, Cortez and the Spaniards 

but no I don't have what could be called a substantial amount of euro blood and i'm p dark.


----------



## The World (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy thanksgiving btw guys

or Feliz D?a De Acci?n De Gracias in ur native tongue para


----------



## Detective (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Turkey Day Murikans


----------



## Ae (Nov 27, 2014)

PARA!
[YOUTUBE]FWyJEhMHFdM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2014)

oh my friend linked that to me yesterday

I didn't like it.


----------



## SLB (Nov 27, 2014)

Detective said:


> Wait, what does liking my city have to do with my culture?
> 
> And it's even funnier considering that Toronto has the largest Sri Lankan population/community in the world outside the island itself.



lel sri lankan

even my own somalis tell me i look like y'all


----------



## SLB (Nov 27, 2014)

this city is probably the only city i can function in


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 27, 2014)

This Toronto circle jerk...


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> Yeah most of the racist bullshit I hear is directed against people from Eastern Europe (as if they all share the same ethnicity), which is obviously a response to the really large EU immigration since the New Labour years.
> 
> Well, that or any brown person they think might be a muslim.



The amount of shit I get for my name. And if you're a practising muslim then it gets worse.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2014)

oh no Han

what have you done


----------



## Detective (Nov 27, 2014)

Han not about that #CityWithoutBorders or #UnitedNations life


----------



## SLB (Nov 27, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> This Toronto circle jerk...


----------



## Detective (Nov 27, 2014)

Parallax said:


> oh no Han
> 
> what have you done



  



Ennoea said:


> The amount of shit I get for my name. And if you're a practising muslim then it gets worse.



Seriously? SMFH

Over just a name?

That's too much, mate. Are they fucking insane over there?


----------



## teddy (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Detective (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## SLB (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Han Solo (Nov 27, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> The amount of shit I get for my name. And if you're a practising muslim then it gets worse.



Yeah I can't imagine that's fun. :/

I got most of my features from my mum's side so people can't really tell I'm half Indian (other than my name tbf), but my brother has dealt with some really racist shit before though.

Can't lie however, my dad's side of the family comes from a Hindu background so in private conversation they have some pretty anti-muslim views, although as far as I know they've never actually discriminated against anyone. Absolutely more of a older generation thing though, none of my cousins are like that.


----------



## SLB (Nov 27, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> The amount of shit I get for my name. And if you're a practising muslim then it gets worse.



i know the feeling


----------



## Detective (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 27, 2014)

poverty skylines


----------



## SLB (Nov 27, 2014)

we don't struggle

we thrive


----------



## teddy (Nov 27, 2014)

What's it like being the exception, moody?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> Yeah I can't imagine that's fun. :/
> 
> I got most of my features from my mum's side so people can't really tell I'm half Indian (other than my name tbf), but my brother has dealt with some really racist shit before though.
> 
> Can't lie however, my dad's side of the family comes from a Hindu background so in private conversation they have some pretty anti-muslim views, although as far as I know they've never actually discriminated against anyone. Absolutely more of a older generation thing though, none of my cousins are like that.



When I tell people I'm an atheist, you should hear the anti muslim vitriol they spew. I sometimes laugh but yeah it can get creepy. People have alot of repressed feelings about islam. I don't blame them at times but yeah #not all Muslims.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2014)

We don't have massive skylines

but that's cause shit is massively spread the fuck out.


----------



## SLB (Nov 27, 2014)

being exceptionally rich, ted? it feels great 

also, ennoa, being from a muslim household... how religious were your parents? mine take it new levels sometimes


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2014)

Half and half. They're horribly conservative for educated people but then fairly
liberal in some aspects. They struggle to apply dogmatic 12 century rules to modern life on most days.


----------



## teddy (Nov 27, 2014)

Moody said:


> being exceptionally rich, ted? it feels great



Rich with humor i see


----------



## Detective (Nov 27, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> poverty skylines



He's talking about Toronto, though.

Not downtown Boston.


----------



## Detective (Nov 27, 2014)

New emote uploaded



Mission accomplished.


----------



## Slice (Nov 27, 2014)

A Walk Among the tombstones.         3/5

Movie is more about setting a mood than focussing on solving the crime. Didnt expect that and it took away from my enjoyment. Standard. "Watch and immediately forget" movie


----------



## Detective (Nov 27, 2014)

Slice said:


> A Walk Among the tombstones.         3/5
> 
> Movie is more about setting a mood than focussing on solving the crime. Didnt expect that and it took away from my enjoyment. Standard. "Watch and immediately forget" movie



I initially confused it for Tak3n, when the trailer came out.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2014)

Slice you didn't to take one for the team, nobody was gonna watch that


----------



## Slice (Nov 27, 2014)

Detective said:


> I initially confused it for Tak3n, when the trailer came out.



I think everyone did. 



Parallax said:


> Slice you didn't to take one for the team, nobody was gonna watch that



Really wanted to see a Movie and there werent a lot to choose from


----------



## Slice (Nov 27, 2014)

Best thing about the Movie is the "black hole sun" cover on the soundtrack. I Really like it


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 27, 2014)

Every Neeson movie seems like a Taken film now.


----------



## Detective (Nov 27, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Every Neeson movie seems like a Taken film now.



He has a particular set of typecasted skills.


----------



## teddy (Nov 27, 2014)

Slice said:


> Best thing about the Movie is the "black hole sun" cover on the soundtrack. I Really like it



Same here. nouela's cover of the song stood out to me more than the movie itself


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2014)

Slice said:


> I think everyone did.
> 
> 
> 
> Really wanted to see a Movie and there werent a lot to choose from



W-what were your options 

You should consider looking into a VPN


----------



## Detective (Nov 27, 2014)

Parallax said:


> W-what were your options
> 
> You should consider looking into a VPN



Para, why are you stuttering in your text?


----------



## Yasha (Nov 27, 2014)

It's sad to hear that Enno got picked on because of his name. Had we switched our birthplaces, we both might have been normal right now.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2014)

Onomatopoeia effect to display my concern over Slice watching a bad movie


----------



## Detective (Nov 27, 2014)

Yasha said:


> It's sad to hear that Enno got picked on because of his name. Had we switched our birthplaces, we both might have been normal right now.



Yasha, when are you going back to LA?





Parallax said:


> Onomatopoeia effect to display my concern over Slice watching a bad movie



Ah, I see.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2014)

Yasha should move to LA.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2014)

Fuck yeah Predator!

I ain't got time to bleed!



Film club can't come soon enough.


----------



## The World (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2014)

thread still racist asf smh


----------



## Slice (Nov 28, 2014)

Parallax said:


> W-what were your options
> 
> You should consider looking into a VPN



It was about watching a movie in the cinema. And the alternative were two german romantic comedies, Penguins of Madagascar, a documentary about the World Cup win, Interstellar and Mockingjay1 (and i already saw the last two).



Parallax said:


> Onomatopoeia effect to display my concern over Slice watching a bad movie



It was a mediocre one. Wouldt actually call it bad. But also not worth the ticket price.



Rukia said:


> Fuck yeah Predator!
> 
> I ain't got time to bleed!
> 
> ...



Why does it have to be this week and not next?
I'll have to get up early on saturday to start preparations for my birthday party. Need to organize and buy a lot of stuff. 

i'll be there anyways


----------



## Slice (Nov 28, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsmF5pLxLUk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Nov 28, 2014)

Detective said:


> Yasha, when are you going back to LA?
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I see.





Rukia said:


> Yasha should move to LA.



Not even for Para's funeral.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 28, 2014)

Spookies: C+

Cheesy 80's horror movie that I grew up with. It seemingly rips off everything from the 80's and is technically bad, but it's still pretty charming.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 28, 2014)

*Predestination*_(2014)_ - 8/10

Holy fuck! I went in expecting so little, and ended up with so much more. Very clever, dark sci-fi film. This one deserves a whole lot more recognition. Must watch!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 28, 2014)

Halfway thru black Friday and spent only ?31 and got ?171 of stuff so far.


----------



## Slice (Nov 28, 2014)

Is Black Friday like a real life Steam sale where you get shit you would have never bought in the first place just because its dirt cheap?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 28, 2014)

Guardians of the Galaxy : 8/10 Liked it. Compared to your average capeshit movie, I think it is pretty decent. I'd say Avengers tier. Probably rate it a 9 or 10 if I was 11 or something.

Predestination : 7.5/10 Without a question this is one of the best films that exploit the whole time travel thing. It wasn't unpredictable for me, but in the end it was a good mindfuck. Loved it.


Gonna see interstellar this weekend. 

On my watch list : Gone Girl, Nightcrawler, John Wick, Birdman, Foxcatcher.

Man I got lots of shit to catch up to.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2014)

The only way I can be part of BF is through Amazon. And there's jackshit that interests me.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]pMCcOt9zfro[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2014)

Sith Belmont? 

Did I do that right?


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 28, 2014)

Trailer nearly made me jizz.


----------



## teddy (Nov 28, 2014)

Slice said:


> Is Black Friday like a real life Steam sale where you get shit you would have never bought in the first place just because its dirt cheap?



Pretty much, and it's for the best that you get your shopping out of the way as early as possible. the noon traffic is criminal and the people can be just as bad


thank fuck cyber monday exists


----------



## Yasha (Nov 28, 2014)

Don't see a lot of Interstellar reviews in here. Is Nolan washed up already? 

*Hunger Games: Mocking Jay 1*

JLaw is a pretty good singer. :33

Kill Peeta please. PeeNis is irritating.

8/10


----------



## Parallax (Nov 28, 2014)

Black Friday has essentially become Cyber Monday

shit the entire thing is a fucking weekend now


----------



## Taleran (Nov 28, 2014)

That trailer is probably a pretty good encapsulation of what the final film.

Nostalgia Nostalgia Nostalgia, little meaningless bits to look cool crammed in everywhere else.


----------



## teddy (Nov 28, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]iwsDZB48LWw[/YOUTUBE]


terrible


----------



## Parallax (Nov 28, 2014)

it's terrible

but it never stops being hilarious

in a Kafka absurdist kind of way.


----------



## The World (Nov 28, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsKHrWiYu4U[/YOUTUBE]

this never stops being hilarious and awesome


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 28, 2014)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsKHrWiYu4U[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> this never stops being hilarious and awesome



AMERIKA!!! FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 28, 2014)

GERMANY FUCK YEAH!!!


----------



## The World (Nov 28, 2014)

VBD DERR DERR SHTOOPID


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 28, 2014)

Hahaha, holy fuck that video.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 28, 2014)

dat German efficiency


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2014)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsKHrWiYu4U[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> this never stops being hilarious and awesome


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 28, 2014)

And it only tok like 50 comments before someone called them all Nazi's!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2014)

New Star Wars trailer doesn't look like a cgi shit fest Yay. 

I hope Lindelof wasn't involved because he sucks ass.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2014)

I like how the lightsaber looked.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I like how the lightsaber looked.



I hope they don't go overboard with the Dark side stuff. It got tedious after three films shoving it in our faces.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2014)

They have never made a likable good guy though.  That is part of the problem.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 28, 2014)

They're trying too hard with that lightsaber. Come on man, there are two horizontal beams shooting out the handle? Rofl...


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2014)

I don't know how the technology for the lightsaber works.  So I can't tell you if there is a functional reason for them to do that or not.

Feels good to not know.


----------



## Detective (Nov 28, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Feels good to not know.


----------



## Slice (Nov 28, 2014)

The ps4 launch video 
I know somebody who was in one of those crowds.

So stupid, the thing didnt even launch with any games


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2014)

That video doesn't surprise me.  I dealt with similar chaos when I was at the old Berlin airport with my family picking up our Berlin marathon swag (registration, shirt, bib, etc).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2014)

Guys. I finally saw Star Wars  

Not sure if I wanna write a review tho. I am kind of conflicted.


----------



## Slice (Nov 28, 2014)

Just say if you liked it or not


----------



## Karasu (Nov 28, 2014)

Or don't. Don't is good too.


----------



## Slice (Nov 28, 2014)

Star Wars 7 teaser doesn't look terrible. Thats all i can say.


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 28, 2014)

*Edge of Tomorrow:* B

Other than the strange ending, I thought this was a solid movie. Cruise & Blunt make for a solid duo and had pretty good chemistry so they bounce off each other pretty well. Action was also solid. Enjoyable movie, not too deep and doesn't try to explain everything, but does a solid job of being what it is; a sci-fi action blockbuster.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 28, 2014)

@slice- yeah, it was okay


----------



## Slice (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Liverbird (Nov 28, 2014)

Wait, is that a Kingdom Hearts keyblade? Hahahah


----------



## Detective (Nov 28, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]mF834Xhip_g[/YOUTUBE]

Ted 2, leaked trailer. With unfinished CGI.


----------



## Detective (Nov 28, 2014)

OMG, this needs to stay in the final cut.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2014)

I like that I see Amanda Seyfried.


----------



## Detective (Nov 28, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I like that I see Amanda Seyfried.


----------



## Slice (Nov 28, 2014)

"Have you seen like any movie ever? He's the black guy"

Ok that was pretty funny.


----------



## Detective (Nov 28, 2014)

Slice said:


> "Have you seen like any movie ever? He's the black guy"
> 
> Ok that was pretty funny.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 28, 2014)

...

Don't get killed Sama.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2014)

Film CLub in around 5minutes


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2014)

W-What?


----------



## Slice (Nov 28, 2014)

Remember that link i sent you last week Khris? Its the same one.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2014)

Damn Mexico is like Gotham City, but fucking worse.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2014)

Slice said:


> Remember that link i sent you last week Khris? Its the same one.



Alrighty


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 28, 2014)

*Predator*_(1987)_ - DACHOPPAH/10


----------



## Slice (Nov 28, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> *Predator*_*(2007)*_ - DACHOPPAH/10




saving for all to see


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 28, 2014)

*Predator - 8/10*

The predator just kicking the living shit out of Arnie was awesome.


----------



## Slice (Nov 28, 2014)

Billy was the goat
Mack one crazy sob
Dutch fist fighting the Predator

Cannot rate lower than 5/5


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 28, 2014)

slice pls


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2014)

Predator - *7/10* 

Fun shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2014)

I can't just say. That's where the conflict comes. I'll just say what I liked and disliked about the film.


*Spoiler*: _Liked_ 




>Cool setting
>special effects are fucking gorgeous and still hold up which is amazing.
>The Force element. Haki/Chakra/Ki all infused into one. All my 
>Darth Vader's voice and delivery are great.





*Spoiler*: _Disliked_ 




>Characters are pompous dickheads, I disliked every single one of them except for D2 cuz it never technically open its mouth. I couldn't feel a single impact for these characters. At least the princess is passably hot but then she opened her mouth. 
>Plot is kinda meh or just flat out dumb in case I didn't totally get it. The Empire wants the plans that could destroy their ship so they gave them away to figure out the rebel's base's location? wut? Why not shoot the threat first then figure out where the rebel base is. Which brings me to my next issue:
>Stormtroopers are fodder. With all the promotion of them laying around I thought they'd actually be an element. Tho I do realize I have 5 other movies I need to watch before I can truly judge them.
>Plot is also linear if that makes sense. Everything shapes the protagonists' path instead of the other way around. 




So there. There are things I liked and things I disliked. I can't for the love me give it a rating cuz I understand it can be such a nostalgia trip for many. It's an obvious build up for more movies too. So again, maybe I'll like the others more cuz like I said the setting is very cool.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2014)

Stunna.  Did you say that you liked the Burton Batman movies?  I watched Batman Returns on netflix the other night; and I totally agree me.  There are some silly elements.  But I still really enjoyed it.

Predator is an 8/10 btw.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2014)

Khris said:


> >Characters are pompous dickheads, I disliked every single one of them except for D2 cuz it never technically open its mouth. I couldn't feel a single impact for these characters. At least the princess is passably hot but then she opened her mouth.


Well, if you don't like them, you don't like them, I guess. Luke I can understand, because he's pretty whiny in ANH (though he matures over the trilogy), but not liking Han and Leia? 



> >Plot is kinda meh or just flat out dumb in case I didn't totally get it. The Empire wants the plans that could destroy their ship so they gave them away to figure out the rebel's base's location? wut? Why not shoot the threat first then figure out where the rebel base is.


They didn't give the Death Star plans away; Leia stole them and "ensured" they'd get in the hands of Obi-Wan. The Empire didn't manage to track down the rebel base on Yavin until after placing a tracking device on the Falcon when the heroes saved Leia. I'm not sure what you mean by "shoot the threat first".



> >Stormtroopers are fodder. With all the promotion of them laying around I thought they'd actually be an element. Tho I do realize I have 5 other movies I need to watch before I can truly judge them.


No, they're pretty much just pop-culture icons--totally inept from a narrative perspective. Their incompetence is just something most people are able to suspend their disbelief to ignore.



> >Plot is also linear if that makes sense. Everything shapes the protagonists' path instead of the other way around.


That's how most stories' narratives go? Incidents happen to the heroes that they then have to maneuver around?



> So there. There are things I liked and things I disliked. I can't for the love me give it a rating cuz I understand it can be such a nostalgia trip for many. It's an obvious build up for more movies too. So again, maybe I'll like the others more cuz like I said the setting is very cool.


You shouldn't avoid rating it just because it's nostalgic for people. 

But yes, Episode V is an improvement in every single way.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Stunna.  Did you say that you liked the Burton Batman movies?  I watched Batman Returns on netflix the other night; and I totally agree me.  There are some silly elements.  But I still really enjoyed it.


Yeah; Batman Returns is one of my favorite superhero films. They're silly and nonsensical, but idc


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2014)

Han can his eat alien gorilla's dick. Leia is bitchy.

So they ignored the plans? Too careless imo.

How did Luke and co move around anything? Obi pretty much soloed no?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2014)

Khris said:


> Han can his eat alien gorilla's dick. Leia is bitchy.






> So they ignored the plans? Too careless imo.


Who ignored the plans? The Empire? Once Leia got them off the ship, there wasn't exactly anything they could do about it except prepare for a Rebel assault.



> How did Luke and co move around anything? Obi pretty much soloed no?


What do you mean move around anything? 

Of course Obi-Wan would be the hero with the most expertise and the biggest contributor to the heroes' success: he was a Jedi Master with decades of experience in the Force and other fields.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2014)

Stunna said:


>



I can't help it if I hate them 



> Who ignored the plans? The Empire? Once Leia got them off the ship, there wasn't exactly anything they could do about it except prepare for a Rebel assault.



Sooo it was cuz of foddertroopers? Now them missing their targets looks even worse. 

Also, how did driods get out of that ditch in the control room(was it control room?)?

They just walked by when everyone knew there's been an infiltration.  



> What do you mean move around anything?
> 
> Of course Obi-Wan would be the hero with the most expertise and the biggest contributor to the heroes' success: he was a Jedi Master with decades of experience in the Force and other fields.



When you have someone that powerful you lose suspense. He somehow even entered through the fabric of space and coached Luke from within 


I can give a pass on all those things cuz it was obviously a sequel bait. It's like a shonen manga where Luke will probably be stronger and can handle his own shit later.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2014)

Khris said:


> Sooo it was cuz of foddertroopers? Now them missing their targets looks even worse.


To be fair, they did catch Leia, but she did have a head start on them.



> Also, how did driods get out of that ditch in the control room(was it control room?)?
> 
> They just walked by when everyone knew there's been an infiltration.


What scene are you talking about? In the beginning? I don't entirely know what you're talking about. Why wouldn't they have been allowed to walk around on a Rebel ship when they were Rebel droids?



> When you have someone that powerful you lose suspense. He somehow even entered through the fabric of space and coached Luke from within


You really don't. You talk as if Obi-Wan did anything in the film that was game breakingly powerful, and as if he was the only character in the film who was Force sensitive. The Empire had Vader (and you saw what came of their confrontation), as well as the Emperor.

And communicating from the dead isn't exactly a stretch seeing as how the Force connects everything in the universe; he merely allowed himself to wholly become one with it.



> I can give a pass on all those things cuz it was obviously a sequel bait. It's like a shonen manga where Luke will probably be stronger and can handle his own shit later.


Uh, yeah, something like that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2014)

When they were inside the deathstar. The droids walked past those stormstroopers. 

Obi rescued Luke, fixed D2 to get the message, got them their ship, and did "whatever the fuck that was on the deathstar", and coached Luke from within. 

That's also a thing, why was Luke so sappy about this guy he just met when his family just got fuckburned and it was like nothing. 

Vader only killed a bunch of rebel fodder that we only met a few minutes ago. 

I had a hunch about it, since it's a trilogy and all.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 28, 2014)

Batman Returns isn't bad, the Batman before that though....that didn't age very well.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 28, 2014)

Other than Vader, I never really cared for any of the Star Wars characters either.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2014)

Khris said:


> When they were inside the deathstar. The droids walked past those stormstroopers.


Yeah, sorry, I can't picture that off the top of my head.  



> Obi rescued Luke, fixed D2 to get the message, got them their ship, and did "whatever the fuck that was on the deathstar", and coached Luke from within.


This all happened, yes...sorry, what was your point? 

Also, what he did was deactivate the Death Star's tractor beam.



> That's also a thing, why was Luke so sappy about this guy he just met when his family just got fuckburned and it was like nothing.


Eh. Granted they weren't together for too long, but I can understand Luke being saddened by Obi-Wan's death. As for the death of his aunt and uncle, yeah, they jumped over that pretty quickly , but it didn't really bother me. The way they handled it with the shot of their charred home, Luke's melancholy disposition and his incensed resolve--it was sort of enough for me, personally. 



> Vader only killed a bunch of rebel fodder that we only met a few minutes ago.


And?


----------



## Jena (Nov 28, 2014)

*Minority Report* - 3/10

I do not understand why this movie is held in such high regard.

And don't bother trying to explain why. I don't care.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2014)

Yeah, that movie's that hot trash! The premise doesn't even make it off the runway before crashing and burning


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 28, 2014)

minority report  being held in high regard is news to me.


----------



## Jena (Nov 28, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> minority report  being held in high regard is news to me.



It shows up on a lot of "underrated movies" and "best of sci-fi" lists. And it has a 90% rating on Rotten Tomatoes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2014)

Started up empire. 15 minutes in. 

Can someone please shoot this Han friend in the throat  




Stunna said:


> And?



Sorry. Maybe I was expecting a rebel genocide with how highly Vader is praised.

But there's an imbalance. Obi did more than Vader. Which lessens the suspense.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2014)

Khris said:


> Started up empire. 15 minutes in.
> 
> Can someone please shoot this Han friend in the throat






> Sorry. Maybe I was expecting a rebel genocide with how highly Vader is praised.


The rebels learned a couple cues from the last genocide Vader took part in. 



> But there's an imbalance. Obi did more than Vader. Which lessens the suspense.


It really doesn't lol

Obi-Wan doesn't do anything that nullifies the threat of the Empire, or of Vader


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> minority report  being held in high regard is news to me.


It certainly isn't on this board.


----------



## Detective (Nov 28, 2014)

Rukia said:


> It certainly isn't on this board.



I know, right?

Fucking Cruise Missile.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 28, 2014)

mickey rourke won a boxing fight, i bet it was fixed.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 28, 2014)

Horrible Bosses 2: C-

It's very average. Not bad enough to demand a refund, but not good enough to pay the price of a ticket. 

Life of Crime: C

Mediocre crime thriller with a plot reminiscent of "Ruthless People"- except it lacks the charm...and despite being marketed as a comedy, I thought it was mostly serious.


----------



## Detective (Nov 28, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> mickey rourke won a boxing fight, i bet it was fixed.



In Russia, of all places. 

Also, that 29 year old who lost against his 62 year old ass, should be ashamed.


----------



## Detective (Nov 28, 2014)

Also real talk, that black Storm Trooper could be a future descendant of Stunna's.

I wonder if he's seen Big Hero 6 yet?


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 28, 2014)

Everyone knows that fact, it's just that not everyone realizes it. 

"In a Galaxy...long, long ago"


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2014)

>feeling good about not knowing the very first thing to appear on the screen in any Star Wars movie


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Everyone knows that fact, it's just that not everyone realizes it.
> 
> "In a Galaxy...long, long ago"



VBD not realizing the first law about time.

It's a flat circle


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2014)

Stunna said:


> >feeling good about not knowing the very first thing to appear on the screen in any Star Wars movie



I know, right?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 29, 2014)

Nice set, Stunna.

Best original trilogy Star Wars character besides Vader is Han Solo.


----------



## The World (Nov 29, 2014)

Jena said:


> *Minority Report* - 3/10
> 
> I do not understand why this movie is held in such high regard.
> 
> And don't bother trying to explain why. I don't care.





Stunna said:


> Yeah, that movie's that hot trash! The premise doesn't even make it off the runway before crashing and burning





Violent By Design said:


> minority report  being held in high regard is news to me.





Rukia said:


> It certainly isn't on this board.





Detective said:


> I know, right?
> 
> Fucking Cruise Missile.


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Yasha (Nov 29, 2014)

*The World of Kanako*

I love fucked-up movie/10


----------



## Taleran (Nov 29, 2014)

Kanako is still my movie of the year.

Anyone who gave Predator under 9 is wrong.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 29, 2014)

Jena said:


> *Minority Report* - 3/10
> 
> I do not understand why this movie is held in such high regard.
> 
> And don't bother trying to explain why. I don't care.





Stunna said:


> Yeah, that movie's that hot trash! The premise doesn't even make it off the runway before crashing and burning





Violent By Design said:


> minority report  being held in high regard is news to me.





Rukia said:


> It certainly isn't on this board.





Detective said:


> I know, right?
> 
> Fucking Cruise Missile.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 29, 2014)

Wish we had a black friday sale here. I want a red Nikon D3200 badly.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Yasha (Nov 29, 2014)

*Fruitvale Station*



California is full of sad stories.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2014)

Empire is better. Plot-wise at least. I still hate the characters. Even the new ones like Yoda and Lando. 

But overall a much more enjoyable movie. Whomever is behind the special effects of these movies is a fucking genius.


----------



## Ae (Nov 29, 2014)

Yasha said:


> *Fruitvale Station*
> 
> 
> 
> California is full of sad stories.



What's sad is they're probably going to make a shitty movie about Ferguson aswell


----------



## Taleran (Nov 29, 2014)

Most of the characters in Star Wars are not that good, it is the fusion going around them and through them that makes those movies interesting.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2014)

They're not bad either. 

No one has ever praised the Star Wars films for intricate characterization, but the characters do meet the minimum requirements to be likable and fun to watch. At least in the eyes of most people--myself included.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 29, 2014)

Star Wars to me is all about lighting and sound and really forceful action it has never been about characters because they are such types and designed that way it is hard to escape the Hero with 1000 Faces that is so tied to that story.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2014)

Sure, sure.

But again, the reason why the hero (and the other archetypes) have had a thousand faces is because, when used well, they are effective. They work well with the narrative and make you want to cheer for them. If you only care about Star Wars from a technical perspective, that's cool--I just think there's more to appreciate there than just that.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 29, 2014)

I honestly don't because I find that structure and our reliance on it as a culture extremely problematic and boring.

What the characters in Star Wars are doing is always more interesting than Why they are doing those things.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2014)

Stunna said:


> They're not bad either.
> 
> No one has ever praised the Star Wars films for *intricate characterization*, but the characters do meet the minimum requirements to be likable and fun to watch. At least in the eyes of most people--myself included.



It's not even that. They are whiny and bitchy 90% of the time. They reach sitcom levels of bitchiness. 

WHY? WHO? WHAT? WHEN? THIS/YOU/THEY SUCK(S)! NOO! YES! FUCK AM AWESOME! 

Shut the fuck up  

I thought Yoda was supposed to be the cool, calm, and collected one. But all he does is bitch about Luke


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2014)

Taleran said:


> I honestly don't because I find that structure and our reliance on it as a culture extremely problematic and boring.


Pop-culture's reliance on Star Wars doesn't invalidate everything else that made the OT so memorable outside of the technical realm--not in my books, anyway.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2014)

I have a feeling the prequels will fix that a bit. For some odd reason.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2014)

If you hate the characters in the OT, there's no way you're gonna like them in the PT. 

and if you do, just lemme know so I can update my ignore list


----------



## Taleran (Nov 29, 2014)

I was talking at that point about the more general Heroes Myth stuff and not Star Wars directly.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2014)

Oh, my bad


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2014)

You know the main characters are shite when I cheer for Vader to lolpwn them all  

It's like when I cheered for Pain when he solo'd Konoha.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 29, 2014)

Khris are you me? I did both of those things. And I'm sure you'll like the prequels more, the first two are shit(except for darth maul), but the third is the best.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2014)

**


----------



## Taleran (Nov 29, 2014)

The only thing worth salvaging from the prequels is in Phantom Menace.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> Khris are you me? I did both of those things. And I'm sure you'll like the prequels more, the first two are shit(except for darth maul), but the third is the best.



Maybe it's the footie culture. You know; like when a whiny "good guy" comes along and bitches when he gets caught diving


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 29, 2014)

Haha, that's a plausible theory


----------



## Parallax (Nov 29, 2014)

Minority Report is so bad

i'm not shocked Warudo and Liverbird are fans


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 29, 2014)

What the fuck is wrong with you people?! Especially you Para, I used to think you had good taste


----------



## Parallax (Nov 29, 2014)

the movie sucks

stay mad, nerd


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 29, 2014)

Normally, I wouldn't even defend MR since it's not really one of my favorites, and I get it if people dislike it... but this kinda hate? Saying MR _sucks_ is really beyond me.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 29, 2014)

no seriously think about it the premise is flat out stupid

"this machine is foolproof, it's simply never wrong."

"tom cruise you planning to kill someone so we gotta take you in"

"FUCK YOU NO THE MACHINE IS CLEARLY WRONG THIS IS BULLSHIT"

fuck that movie


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 29, 2014)

Well that's harsh, but whatever. I found the plot just fine.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 29, 2014)

Wait the machine in a science fiction movie isn't as good as everyone thinks it is, SAY IT ISN'T SO


----------



## Parallax (Nov 29, 2014)

a dumb premise is a dumb premise ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Taleran (Nov 29, 2014)

The department of thought-crime isn't a dumb premise and has roots and tendrils all throughout science fiction.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 29, 2014)

The problem isn't that the machine is wrong

the problem is that the machine is wrong simply because the MC says so because he's in disbelief.  The film does a p shitty job at setting up the flaws of the system of the world and only does it after the fact.  That's just bad writing, period.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 29, 2014)

that isn't a problem with the premise then


----------



## Parallax (Nov 29, 2014)

nah fuck the premise


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2014)

Detective.  We did it man.  3 points!  


Taleran said:


> The only thing worth salvaging from the prequels is in Phantom Menace.


I agree.



Taleran said:


> Anyone who gave Predator under 9 is wrong.


[YOUTUBE]1Jez8-ORTFU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2014)

Parallax said:


> nah fuck the premise


That's lazy even for you.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  We did it man.  3 points!  I agree.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]1Jez8-ORTFU[/YOUTUBE]



The Choppa being a main theme of the movie surprised me. I thought choppers were nerfed by the 70s and were completely fodder by the 80s


----------



## Parallax (Nov 29, 2014)

Rukia, pls.


----------



## Grape (Nov 29, 2014)

Minority Report is pretty bad.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 29, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  We did it man.  3 points!  I agree.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]1Jez8-ORTFU[/YOUTUBE]



A real hero, and a real human being. BILLY!


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]GncaM_lt3-E[/YOUTUBE]

Murica!


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 29, 2014)

stunna's wet dream


----------



## Parallax (Nov 29, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> [YOUTUBE]GncaM_lt3-E[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Murica!



it's kind of fucked up how my first thought was, well at least they didn't kill him.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 29, 2014)

minority report is written poorly, and directed poorly. it sucks.


----------



## Ae (Nov 29, 2014)

Can we stop talking about Minority Report?


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Parallax said:


> The problem isn't that the machine is wrong
> 
> the problem is that the machine is wrong simply because the MC says so because he's in disbelief.  The film does a p shitty job at setting up the flaws of the system of the world and only does it after the fact.  That's just bad writing, period.



The Machine wasn't wrong. Max von Syndow set up a chain of events that would have culminated in Tom Cruise killing that guy. The only reason he didn't was that he learnt he was definitely going to do it, and chose not to, which proved that the system was flawed. The difference between Cruise's character and the other people captured by Pre-Cog (or whatever that dept. was called) was that Cruise knew he was a marked man because he worked for them. 

The term "Minority Report" refers to instances where the three psychics disagree on whether or not someone will commit murder, but Cruise's character didn't have a Minority Report because all three agreed that he would do it. 

Basically if he didn't kidnap Samantha Norton or she didn't tell him, he WOULD have pulled that trigger. The fact that he didn't meant that the future wasn't as set-in-stone as he believed. The fact that all three psychics could agree that he would commit murder yet he didn't is what showed the system was wrong, along with Cruise proving that Max von Syndow had successfully subverted it to commit murder himself.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 29, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> stunna's wet dream



Stunna doesn't play kingdom hearts tho.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2014)

ayo, Detective, I saw Big Hero 6


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 29, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Stunna doesn't play kingdom hearts tho.



oh right


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2014)

Fuck yeah.  I beat Dragon Age Inquisition!  My hard work paid off.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 29, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Fuck yeah.  I beat Dragon Age Inquisition!  My hard work paid off.



I haven't even got it yet. 

What di you think of it?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2014)

Awesome.  Really fun.  Still have tons of things I need to do.  Only beat one out of like ten dragons so far.  

I'm going to be an asshole this next round.  (Even when I try to be a good guy, I always eventually end up as an asshole.)


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 29, 2014)

*The Town:* B

A tad bit overrated and does nothing new for the crime caper genre. Solid thriller though with excellent performances by Affleck and Renner. Ending was a cop out though. I was disappointed that Doug didn't get comeuppance for his crimes and it seemed like he got away with everything too easily.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 29, 2014)

The Town is good, but I agree that it's overrated.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 29, 2014)

The new Star Wars trailer was meh at best

I enjoy the lore, but couldn't take anything from what I witnessed. The new Sith Saber looks dumb.


----------



## Ae (Nov 29, 2014)

The lore


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 29, 2014)

Looks like I still got it


----------



## Parallax (Nov 29, 2014)

stop having bad taste Warudo


----------



## The World (Nov 29, 2014)

first red dead and now this? para you disappoint me



next you'll be saying the Lakers aren't a joke this year


----------



## Parallax (Nov 29, 2014)

oh we're terrible

but we getting that pick


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2014)

Affleck is terrible in the Town.  Just like he was terrible in Gone Girl.


----------



## Ae (Nov 29, 2014)

Man you guys have bad taste in everything


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 29, 2014)

Wow, The Hunger Games was actually OKAY!!! what the hell?! it wasn't supposed to be!


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 29, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Man you guys have bad taste in everything



I feel you bro


----------



## Ae (Nov 29, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> I feel you bro



You're the main one!


----------



## Yasha (Nov 29, 2014)

PeeNis sucks. Aside from that, it was okay.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm going tomorrow.  I know my parents are constantly making fun of Peeta.  Should be fun.


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 29, 2014)

I thought Affleck was solid in Gone Girl, not bad or amazing. 

*Gladiator:* A+


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2014)

It carries weight when Warudo uses a Darth Vader image.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2014)

The family was trying to come up with a 2015 vacation plan.  They seem to be interested in doing a Canary Islands cruise.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2014)

*Predator 2* - 7/10

Fun shit like the first one. The characters are this franchise's strong point so far (only saw the first two movies). The Alien skull in the Predator spaceship was cool too. Now I get it when Slice said it sets up the AvP series. Not to mention Glover was epic in this one.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2014)

Predator 2 should have been about Billy's brother.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2014)

Only good part of Predators.

[YOUTUBE]cK3aJIB1-EM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Nov 30, 2014)

man don't be like that Rukia

I thought Predators did a decent job trying to recreate the magic of the first

unlike Predator 2 or AVP and the shit sequels


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 30, 2014)

I think "Predator 2" is under-appreciated.

The first Predator starts out like an over-the-top Rambo-esque guerrilla war film with all of your favorite larger than life action starts...who promptly wander into a horror film where they are butchered horrifically. 

Predator 2 does the exact same thing except it does so using the over-the-top 'cop on the edge' formula. The first film is the much better made movie, but Predator 2 is enjoyable as well.

Edge of Tomorrow: A-

Other than the murky finale, I really dug this. One of the better flicks of 2014.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Man you guys have bad taste in everything





Liverbird said:


> I feel you bro





Masterpiece said:


> You're the main one!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 30, 2014)

Predators should get more into the lore and stop focusing on teenage predators.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Predators should get more into the lore and stop focusing on teenage predators.



I, for one, want to see the stereotypically flamboyant gay predator.


----------



## Slice (Nov 30, 2014)

I survived my party.
Surprisingly i feel pretty well today even after being drunk as hell at 5 in the morning when the last guests left.


----------



## Slice (Nov 30, 2014)

MartialHorror said:


> I, for one, want to see the stereotypically flamboyant gay predator.



Going through a rebellious phase!_
"Bu i don't want to go hunting mom, stop trying to force me be someone i'm not!"_


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 30, 2014)

Slice said:


> Going through a rebellious phase!_
> "Bu i don't want to go hunting mom, stop trying to force me be someone i'm not!"_



Of course, there would be the rich white predator problems.

"Mom says I can't go to the prom. My life is ruined!"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 30, 2014)

Old man racist Predator anyone?


----------



## Slice (Nov 30, 2014)

I got the Omega Massif debut album as a gift. I didn't even know you can buy this again. This wasn't available for years.

Currently listening at max volume.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2014)

MartialHorror said:


> I think "Predator 2" is under-appreciated.


A reminder.

[YOUTUBE]pLe_1SheJms[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2014)

Good grief slice.  How are you going to devalue Saber's accomplishments this week?  It is getting harder and harder dude.


----------



## Slice (Nov 30, 2014)

Haven't seen it yet. I will find a way


----------



## Slice (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 30, 2014)

Finally saw Interstellar

9.2/10

I admit my expectations were kinda low, but it is masterpiece status imo. There are some parts that I could nitpick but overall it was pretty damn good.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 30, 2014)

*Interstellar*

As with Inception, I had trouble relating to people who find this sophisticated, as I find it straightforward and cheesy. Anyhow, I was thrilled by the physics behind (despite some of the factual errors/artistic license taken) as I have pursued this field myself for more than a decade (becoming a theoretical physicist was my ambition). I think Matthew McConaughey did a swell job, but Anne Hathaway was somewhat a miscast because she didn't look the part. Some scenes were overdramatized (notably the blackhole scene) and there were some horribly cliche lines (Anne's love speech comes to mind). But overall, it's quite entertaining although it's certainly no Gravity.

8.3/10


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 30, 2014)

Yeah it is like Gravity X 10


----------



## Yasha (Nov 30, 2014)

Interstellar's CGI looks cheap compared to Gravity.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 30, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Interstellar's CGI looks cheap compared to Gravity.



And better in everything else, and I'll take that.


----------



## Slice (Nov 30, 2014)

Interstellar better than Gravity?

:galacticryoma


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2014)

Right?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 30, 2014)

I haven't seen Interstellar yet

so I can't make fun


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 30, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I haven't seen Interstellar yet
> 
> so I can't make fun



I can tell you this :
The substance in gravity would only fill in like a 10 min sequence of 169 min Interstellar.

Different ballparks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 30, 2014)

I thought this thread was high on Interstellar.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2014)

Most of everyone seems to agree that it's a good movie...but not exactly much more than that.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Most of everyone seems to agree that it's a good movie...but not exactly much more than that.



If you'r talking about Gravity, then I agree.

I had pretty high expectations regarding that film but it didn't live up to the hype. Still a solid film.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2014)

We both know I wasn't talking about Gravity.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2014)

Stunna.  Didn't see you at film club this week.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2014)

I was catching up with friends, leave me alone.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 30, 2014)

this Rukia/Stunna relationship is approaching scout level weird


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 30, 2014)

We the Best Forever


----------



## Slice (Nov 30, 2014)

Khris said:


> I thought this thread was high on Interstellar.



I thought it was meh and gave it a 3/5
Most others liked it more



Grimmjowsensei said:


> If you'r talking about Gravity, then I agree.
> 
> I had pretty high expectations regarding that film but it didn't live up to the hype. Still a solid film.



>best movie of 2013
>Best SciFi movie in years
>didn't live up to hype

Dis low quality opinion.


----------



## Detective (Nov 30, 2014)

Interstellar > Gravity, doe


----------



## The World (Nov 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> Interstellar > Gravity, doe


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 30, 2014)

It's kind of funny that people rip Interstellar apart for bad dialogue but give a pass to some of the awful lines in Gravity.


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 30, 2014)

Oh yeah and the lazy acting on Bullock and Clooney's part.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 30, 2014)

all these bad opinions


----------



## The World (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 30, 2014)

Slice said:


> >best movie of 2013
> >Best SciFi movie in years


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 30, 2014)

Warudo when will you stop rip off emotes and reaction pics from Zaru?


----------



## Detective (Nov 30, 2014)

Mankind was born on Earth, it wasn't meant to die after reading Warudo's faulty opinions.


----------



## The World (Nov 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> Mankind was born on Earth, it wasn't meant to die after reading Warudo's faulty opinions.



I never even expressed my opinions

you however have in a glorious faceplant


----------



## Detective (Nov 30, 2014)

A man can express his thoughts via emotes.

, for example, sends a rather solid message


----------



## Detective (Nov 30, 2014)

The World said:


> I never even expressed my opinions
> 
> you however have in a glorious faceplant



This response is more flat than the Kpop Idols you idealize.


----------



## Ae (Nov 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> Interstellar > Gravity, doe



That's not saying much, doe


----------



## Parallax (Nov 30, 2014)

I don't think Detective was being serious, Warudo.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2014)

I dunno about all that, Slice. 

EDIT: OD late lol


----------



## Detective (Nov 30, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I don't think Detective was being serious, Warudo.



Yeah, I just wanted an excuse to use that line from the movie. I laugh everytime I hear it.


----------



## Detective (Nov 30, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> That's not saying much, doe



Masterthirst, I think it's high time you moved on from a certain something, and looked at all the other fish in the sea.

Have you made any progress in this endeavour? You know what I'm talking about.

Good luck, old friend.


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 30, 2014)

Slice said:


> >best movie of 2013
> .



lol, not even close.


----------



## Ae (Nov 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> Masterthirst, I think it's high time you moved on from a certain something, and looked at all the other fish in the sea.
> 
> Have you made any progress in this endeavour? You know what I'm talking about.
> 
> Good luck, old friend.



I don't know what you're talking about


----------



## Detective (Nov 30, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I don't know what you're talking about


----------



## Ae (Nov 30, 2014)

It only been a day or two, give me a break


----------



## Detective (Nov 30, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> It only been a day or two, give me a break



Thirst never sleeps.


----------



## Ae (Nov 30, 2014)

My thirst won't be quench anytime soon


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 30, 2014)

Heard last hour of Interstellar was godawful, a shame since the same dude who told me that said the first 1 1/2 were legit gud (He is on a hiatus from NF btw )


----------



## The World (Nov 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> This response is more flat than the Kpop Idols you idealize.



your welcome to give me some CPR


----------



## Parallax (Nov 30, 2014)

The World said:


> your welcome to give me some CPR



this doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Detective (Nov 30, 2014)

The World said:


> your welcome to give me some CPR



What?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Parallax (Nov 30, 2014)

what a great find


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Affleck is terrible in the Town.  Just like he was terrible in Gone Girl.



His acting was so fucking lazy in that one


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2014)

What should we do next for film club?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 30, 2014)

It's Stunna's turn next iirc


----------



## Detective (Nov 30, 2014)

This is great, too

[YOUTUBE]1DF6Oz4KBww[/YOUTUBE]

Stupid Chief


----------



## Detective (Nov 30, 2014)

Parallax said:


> It's Stunna's turn next iirc



We both know he won't show.

And the same for you as well.


----------



## Slice (Nov 30, 2014)

Interstellar has some nice space shots. Thats it. Nothing in the movie compares to the continuous shots and Camera work in gravity. Not even going to talk about the superior sound Design compared to interstellars loud mess of "just apply more bass".

People can dickride interstellar as much as they want because of "muh genius nolan" but that doesnt change that its a fact it gets stomped inevery single technological category.


----------



## Detective (Nov 30, 2014)

Slice going hard in the paint.   

How was the Birthday party yesterday, BTW?


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 30, 2014)

The Cross , Alpha , Omega , Infinity , Time , Key of Life , Gene , Scale of Balance , Victory , Laurel , Sun ( Actually , not our Sun ) , Thunder, Universe Creation , Protection , Death of Satan Serpent , Hub of the Universe .

Champion , Power and Glory , Hall of Fame , Lifetime Achievement , Roman Numeral : Number I , Star , Superstar .

Control , Ice , Water , Fire , Earth-Soil-Land-Ground , Poison , Metal , Death or Living Creature , Thunder , Air , Plant , Unnamed Factors ( Underworld Factors ) .

Bars of Court , Judgment , Satan Execution , Severe - Stern , Justice First , 

Science 

Control , Universe , 600 Billions Galaxies , Stars , Nebula , 

Big Bang .

All the Yellow words , they’re all the ideas for me to design this Angel Character

Financial crisis , National debt crisis , studio close , bankrupt , job loss , house loss , people reduce spending , low profit , … From H U Y N H P H U D A T - 023750260 - Vietnam to every game studio around the world , game publisher , to every comic studio , comic publisher , film studio , … intend to find The Light of Financial in the Dark Age of Financial Crisis , the Hope of your Studio , your Company .

The purpose when I create this character , this video are showing all game studio around the world 1 potential character which can become a main character of a new 3rd action game , can beat the profit of God of war , Devil may cry ,….

When your game profit low , you should compare potentiality of this character and all kind of character from God of War , Devil may cry , ….. , all kind of character from comic , movie and any other character from entertainment industry .

When your game profit low , you should compare the potential profit of a 3rd action game base on this character and the potential profit of the game project you are working , which one bigger ,IN NATIONAL DEBT CRISIS , FINANCIAL CRISIS , CUSTOMERS WILL ONLY BUY A THING THEY REALLY REALLY LIKE , IF YOUR GAME SUBJECT IS JUST NORMAL , NOTHING REALLY ESPECIAL THAN MANY OTHER SAME TYPE GAME , WILL THEY BUY IT 

When your game profit low , you should compare the Universe Creation skill when my character use it for … repairing his whacks - this skill can use to eliminate all the enemy , compare that skill with Poseidon rage , Zeus bolt , Medusa head , Titan rage ,…. , or any special skill you know to realize that Universe Creation skill is a especial kill .


Fan of God of war , Devil may cry , … will they like this character at first sight when they see this image on the disk cover ?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 30, 2014)

wtf are you posting


----------



## Slice (Nov 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> Slice going hard in the paint.
> 
> How was the Birthday party yesterday, BTW?



Party was great. I was drunk as hell. Around 31 people showed up and the last ones left early in the morning.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2014)

Stunna bitched about Film Club alot, but now that it's returned, not only has he flaked on choosing a film but rarely shows up. Smh.


----------



## Detective (Nov 30, 2014)

Slice said:


> Party was great. I was drunk as hell. Around 31 people showed up and the last ones left early in the morning.



Probability that Slice is gonna have a Slice Jr. in 9 months has increased exponentially.

Darkwing Ducklings everywhere.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2014)

I haven't seen anything in a while.  And I'm definitely not interested in Interstellar breaking the streak.  Hopefully Foxcatcher will come to OKC soon.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 30, 2014)

why haven't you seen Birdman


----------



## Detective (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm waiting to see Birdman, American Sniper and Tak3n in London. Hopefully along with Vaulto, Speedy, Enno and Slice.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2014)

I've been 1/3 times

Sorry it took your ass so long to bring the club back that I found shit to do on my Friday nights  

I know what I'mma pick tho


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2014)

Remember Me (BBC)

Gorgeous cinematography. The show looks stellar. Shame the talent is only behind the camera because the writing is so poor. 

C


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 30, 2014)

Slice said:


> >best movie of 2013


Hmm, I don't remember which movies I saw in 2013. Doesn't mean much though.



> >Best SciFi movie in years


*one of the best


> >didn't live up to hype


it didn't.
Technically it was superb but it lacked substance and emotion. Overall, it wasn't that great of a film.



> Dis low quality opinion.


Well, we all have different opinions, no need to bash each other, but I stand by what I said. I read several articles before I saw the film, my expectations were a bit too high and I simply didn't live up to the hype for me.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I've been 1/3 times
> 
> Sorry it took your ass so long to bring the club back that I found shit to do on my Friday nights
> 
> I know what I'mma pick tho



Is anyone getting tired of this Mickey D loving Punk's attitude over the net? 

Bet your voice cracks in a real life fight.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2014)

Huey, you can always back trace my address and find out for yourself


----------



## Detective (Nov 30, 2014)

Rukia


*Spoiler*: __ 








The King is Back!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 30, 2014)

Rumble in the Bronx

B-


----------



## Detective (Nov 30, 2014)

Stunna, do you happen to have the link to your film blog, particularly the GotG review you did?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Detective (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks, I just wanted to see if I was correct in remembering that you gave it a surprisingly average score. B? Really? 

Also:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2014)

B is a good score. C would be average.


----------



## Detective (Nov 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> B is a good score. C would be average.



I dunno, there is something disappointing with such a refreshingly _different_ type of Marvel film getting a Thor-esque score. Thor II was F level territory, though.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2014)

Nah, Thor probably gets a D+.


----------



## Detective (Nov 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Nah, Thor probably gets a D+.



I didn't know you swung your Hammer that way Stunna, but it's cool. I won't judge you.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2014)

'Preciate that, D.


----------



## Detective (Nov 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 'Preciate that, D.



You must admit, you walked right into that one with the phrasing of "Thor gets a D+"



Though I must admit, it's been a while since you walked right into something. You are growing up, Tyler. We're all so proud.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2014)

...

 **


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Huey, you can always back trace my address and find out for yourself


Not funny.  Luca had a home intruder thanks to that shit.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2014)

Yeah, you're right. The trauma of that experience must be why he left the forums.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2014)

Detective, I successfully refrained from clicking the spoiler you left in the Big Hero 6 thread until after I'd seen the film, just to find that I'd been spoiled on it anyway elsewhere.


----------



## Detective (Nov 30, 2014)

I must admit, I lol at the idea of him repeatedly trying to hit the Super Ignore function, while an aggressive intruder is in the midst of breaking into his parents home, and proceeding to politely ask where their juvenile troll son is.


----------



## Detective (Nov 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Detective, I successfully refrained from clicking the spoiler you left in the Big Hero 6 thread until after I'd seen the film, just to find that I'd been spoiled on it anyway elsewhere.



Oh man, at least your self-restraint was admirable though.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2014)

Still a great moment, though.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 30, 2014)

Rukia

are you ok


----------



## Detective (Nov 30, 2014)

Damn those ponies


----------



## Ae (Nov 30, 2014)

Just saw a sneak peak of Better Call Saul. It's so good to see Mike again


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2014)

Para.  It looks like this won't be the year the Spurs suddenly become terrible.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2014)

I stand by Better Call Saul having a shaky premise. Was Saul really popular enough to warrant his own show?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2014)

No, show will be a massive letdown.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 30, 2014)

*Daredevil* (2003)  6.5 / 10

Never saw it, before.  Wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.  I feel better about Ben Affleck being Batman knowing its unlikely to be as bad as Daredevil was.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 30, 2014)

Stunna, you saw Big Hero 6? 

Never been this hyped for a Disney movie since Brave.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2014)

Technically, Brave is a Pixar film, not a Disney one--and a very disappointing one at that.

Yeah, I saw it; it was pretty good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 30, 2014)

git dat technical shit outta here. If Disney is slapped on it then it's a Disney movie. Only movies that bypass that rule are the MCU


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 30, 2014)

Khris said:


> git dat technical shit outta here. If Disney is slapped on it then it's a Disney movie. Only movies that bypass that rule are the MCU



Pixar handles development & production.

Disney is the distributor.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2014)

Sanity Check actually on point on this one 

When Disney bought Pixar in 2006 and Ed Catmull and John Lasseter were made the head honchos, they went out of their way to ensure that Disney and Pixar would remain separate entities.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2014)

Shut up Stunna.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 30, 2014)

There's a documentary on Pixar out.  I saw it awhile ago.  Pixar's founder is an animator who was fired from Disney for proposing Disney produce a CGI animated film.

Dat irony.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 30, 2014)

Changing subjects: da fuck is space balls?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> There's a documentary on Pixar out.  I saw it awhile ago.  Pixar's founder is an animator who was fired from Disney for proposing Disney produce a CGI animated film.


You're referring to Lasseter, and while there's no doubt that Pixar wouldn't be what it is today without him, he was not one of the founders. :byakuya


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 30, 2014)

Started readinger Terra Formars. Shit is good so far. Gives me similar feelings to SnK. Definitely a positive sign.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 30, 2014)

Khris said:


> Changing subjects: da fuck is space balls?



Spaceballs is an old star wars spoof.



Stunna said:


> You're referring to Lasseter, and while there's no doubt that Pixar wouldn't be what it is today without him, he was not one of the founders. :byakuya



He was with Pixar before they became Pixar.  I consider him a founder.


----------



## Ae (Nov 30, 2014)

Just found out Steam has a music player. Needs some improvements, but glad I don't have to have iTunes and Steam both open.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 1, 2014)

Media players don't lag me as much as auto updates for google, firefox and microsoft.

Every other tuesday/wednesday microsoft's "patch tuesday" updates are killin me.


----------



## Slice (Dec 1, 2014)

Khris said:


> Changing subjects: da fuck is space balls?



One of the best Star Wars films.



Cyphon said:


> Started readinger Terra Formars. Shit is good so far. Gives me similar feelings to SnK. Definitely a positive sign.



I tried it out but just couldnt get into it.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2014)

Sight and Sound's 20 Best Films of 2014 List


> 1. Boyhood
> 2. Goodbye To Language 3D
> 3. Leviathan (tie)
> 3. Horse Money (tie)
> ...


Boyhood landing #1.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 1, 2014)

Stunna, I'm so close to negging the shit out of you.

Did you want Frozen to take 1st?


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 1, 2014)

On that list I have seen or will see not a single one of those movies. So it is clearly a terrible list


----------



## Slice (Dec 1, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Just found out Steam has a music player. Needs some improvements, but glad I don't have to have iTunes and Steam both open.



The horror of having two programs open at once.
I think i average 7or8 programs running all the time. If its a long day and i do a lot this easily passes 10.


----------



## Slice (Dec 1, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> On that list I have seen or will see not a single one of those movies. So it is clearly a terrible list



Grand Budapest Hotel was fun. You should watch that.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Sight and Sound's 20 Best Films of 2014 List
> 
> Boyhood landing #1.



.

_Wolf of Wallstreet_ is the only title I've seen.

Never heard of the rest.  That must mean they're "underground" and "edgy"?





Slice said:


> The horror of having two programs open at once.
> I think i average 7or8 programs running all the time. If its a long day and i do a lot this easily passes 10.



It only makes a difference when gaming on steam.  Extra apps can lag you out.


----------



## Slice (Dec 1, 2014)

^ My system feels incomplete without itunes on. The only time there isnt music playing is when i watch a movie or tv series. I even mostly turn off in game music and have iTunes run instead.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> Stunna, I'm so close to negging the shit out of you.
> 
> Did you want Frozen to take 1st?


>threatening me with negs 
>threatening me with _your_ negs


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 1, 2014)

What? Why did you take that as a threat? 

Your post made me genuinely angry


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2014)

Sorry that I found Boyhood to be more or less mediocre.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 1, 2014)

That's a fucking insult. 


And I'm the one that gets flamed for bad taste


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2014)

Once you look past the admittedly impressive fact that it was filmed over the course of 12 years, there's not much left save for a run of the mill coming of age drama; one that progressively gets worse as the protagonist gets older.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 1, 2014)

Well, that's just like, your opinion man


So I'm looking for a show to get into, and I have a few in mind. I've seen PoI getting mentioned here, is it worth it?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 1, 2014)

Slice said:


> Grand Budapest Hotel was fun. You should watch that.



I want to see this one. The cast looks strong.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 1, 2014)

Please do Khris. Btw, how familiar are you with Wes Anderson's work?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 1, 2014)

Will do. Only saw The Darjeeling Limited. Didn't think it was good tbh.


----------



## Slice (Dec 1, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> Well, that's just like, your opinion man
> 
> 
> So I'm looking for a show to get into, and I have a few in mind. I've seen PoI getting mentioned here, is it worth it?



People who's taste i trust say its excellent.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 1, 2014)

@Khris- You have a lot to catch up with. IMO, The Grand Budapest Hotel is his best so far, with Fantastic Mr. Fox being a close 2nd. Moonrise Kingdom is also very good, and The Royal Tenenbaums is worth mentioning too.

@Slice- That's good enough, I'll be giving it a shot.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 1, 2014)

@Liver, part of the reason why I want to become a regular here is to catch up on past films that I have missed out on. 

So sooner or later, I will hopefully watch those as well.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 1, 2014)

That's the spirit

I plan on seeing The Babadook one of the following days. It's being called a "proper" horror film and has been getting very promising reviews. Anyone here seen it yet?


----------



## Didi (Dec 1, 2014)

Only seen Grand Budapest Hotel and Moonrise Kingdom. Liked Moonrise Kingdom a bit better, but both are very solid and oozing with style.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 1, 2014)

Only seen Wolf of Wall Street, a good chunk of those I've never even heard of.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2014)

I've seen Boyhood (meh) , Grand Budapest (great), Wall Street (meh), and The Wind Rises (great). I'm going through picking ones of interest I haven't seen that are available to watch.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 1, 2014)

I've seen; Boyhood, Under The Skin, The Wolf Of Wall Street, The Grand Budapest Hotel

and I plan to see; Leviathan, Ida, Whiplash, Birdman


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2014)

This year's Annie Awards noms 


> *Best Animated Feature*
> 
> Big Hero 6 -  Walt Disney Animation Studios
> 
> ...


----------



## Grape (Dec 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Once you look past the admittedly impressive fact that it was filmed over the course of 12 years, there's not much left save for a run of the mill coming of age drama; one that progressively gets worse as the protagonist gets older.




Hmmm. I feel like Detective probably loved this movie.

He loved that shit, didn't he?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 1, 2014)

If they have any sense, HTTYD 2 will take it.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 1, 2014)

Slice said:


> Grand Budapest Hotel was fun. You should watch that.



No thanks Slice. It doesn't look like it would be my style at all. 



~Gesy~ said:


> If they have any sense, HTTYD 2 will take it.



I have seen Lego, HTTYD 2 and Big Hero 6. For my money I can't pick a winner. They were all underwhelming compared to my expectations. I think BH6 would sit in 3rd though.


----------



## The World (Dec 1, 2014)

#cyphonsays


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Sight and Sound's 20 Best Films of 2014 List
> 
> Boyhood landing #1.



The fuck you know about Sight and Sound.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 1, 2014)

Sight and Sound is run by a bunch of pretentious hacks fuck you Eno


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2014)

I don't need to know shit about them to know that Boyhood is a fraudulent ass choice.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2014)

Pertaining to the Annie Awards best picture noms, I've only seen BH6, Dragons 2, LEGO, and Boxtrolls out of them so far; Dragons was probably the best, though all four actually failed to wholly meet my expectations (but they were all still varying levels of good).


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 1, 2014)

*Justice League: War*

Wasn't really feeling this one. A big part may be that I didn't like the voices for GL or WW and I found Shazam to be pretty annoying as well. The action was meh, but to it's credit AT LEAST this movie gave GL some variety in powers. Batman, Victor and Darkside were all voiced well. The plot was serviceable but a lot of the dialogue was corny. 

2.5/5


----------



## Slice (Dec 1, 2014)

I was pretty disappointed they cut out Aquaman and then replaced him with Shazam.


----------



## Ae (Dec 1, 2014)

^And even worse Cyborg


----------



## The World (Dec 1, 2014)

Slice said:


> I was pretty disappointed they cut out Aquaman and then replaced him with Shazam.



Captain Marvel > Aquaman


----------



## Slice (Dec 1, 2014)

Cyborg was in the comic this adapted.


----------



## Slice (Dec 1, 2014)

The World said:


> Captain Marvel > Aquaman



I'm not hating on CM, just disappointed they cut Aquaman.


----------



## Ae (Dec 1, 2014)

Slice said:


> Cyborg was in the comic this adapted.



Fuck the comics


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2014)

Slice said:


> Cyborg was in the comic this adapted.


New 52 is garbage.  DC should stop pretending.  Nothing from the new 52 should ever be adapted.


----------



## Slice (Dec 1, 2014)

Rukia said:


> New 52 is garbage.  DC should stop pretending.  Nothing from the new 52 should ever be adapted.



I'm a big fan of Azzarellos Wonder Woman. And the Johns issues of Aquaman were also great. Other than that i sadly have to agree that New52 is a disaster.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 1, 2014)

Aquaman has powers outside of the water right? What all does he do?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 1, 2014)

I gots you Cyphon


----------



## Slice (Dec 1, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Aquaman has powers outside of the water right? What all does he do?



Strenght, resistance to injury, speed, psionic control over ocean life even when on land


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2014)

I liked Wonder Woman.  Hate the art though.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 1, 2014)

Slice said:


> Strenght, resistance to injury, speed, psionic control over ocean life even when on land



boring asf


----------



## Slice (Dec 1, 2014)

Well he asked for powers outside water. Plus a power set doesn't make a character interesting or less boring. If it did Supermans "he can do everything" would be really boring.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 1, 2014)

I always found aquaman boring, fucking twat


----------



## Parallax (Dec 1, 2014)

Rukia

You don't like Cliff Chang art?!?!?

smfh


----------



## Slice (Dec 1, 2014)

I know a few people that dislike Chiangs art. I like it, great anatomy on the characters and really consistent with the body types. Also he has a really good way of portraying movement / action.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2014)

liveburd getting rustled today for no reason


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 1, 2014)

Fuck you stunna! I find your lack of taste disturbing 


*Spoiler*: __ 



am I doing it right?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 1, 2014)

Aquaman is pretty cool in the nu52. I still laugh at how no one takes him seriously at first though.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2014)

I think Aquaman is pretty decent.  Certainly better than Cyborg.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 1, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Aquaman is pretty cool in the nu52. *I still laugh at how no one takes him seriously at first though.*



I still don't

@rukia- yeah, I guess so. Cyborg is the worst


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 1, 2014)

Yeah, fuck Cyborg


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 1, 2014)

Liverbird would you like an Aquaman/Spongebob crossover at least?


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 1, 2014)

That sounds good


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2014)

this racism


----------



## Slice (Dec 1, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> I still don't



Ruler of over 70% of the planet. Could crush the surface world in a blitzkrieg if he wanted to. Outclassed in strength by only a few other heroes. Alpha as fuck personality landing him a 10/10 queen. Has complete control over most things that live in the water.

Yeah, why would you ever want to take him serious?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 1, 2014)

this thread sometimes


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2014)

I want Jon Stewart to be the green lantern representative.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 1, 2014)

Slice said:


> *Ruler of over 70% of the planet.* Could crush the surface world in a blitzkrieg if he wanted to. Outclassed in strength by only a few other heroes. Alpha as fuck personality landing him a 10/10 queen. Has complete control over most things that live in the water.
> 
> Yeah, why would you ever want to take him serious?



At the same time? And can he do water bending? or just controls the fish that live in the sea?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2014)

*Under the Skin*

Very torpidly paced, but hauntingly effective; great use of sound (and lack thereof) and both spine-chilling and sensuous visuals.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2014)

Torpidly paced??? Stop googling words you can't use effectively Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2014)

Crawl out my ass, Enno.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2014)

Okay the last ep of Gotham was actually pretty good. Shame Penguin is played by such a shit actor.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 1, 2014)

>stunna
>under the skin


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> >stunna
> >under the skin


is there a point to this post, or


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2014)

Stunna was Frozen torpidly paced too??


----------



## The World (Dec 1, 2014)

lol Slice

Yeah Aquaman can take over the planet if everyone on land was asleep 


or braindead


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Stunna was Frozen torpidly paced too??


Is torpid supposed to be a five dollar word now?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2014)

Stunna sounds like a pitchfork reviewer


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2014)

**


----------



## Ae (Dec 1, 2014)

That review was torpidly written


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 1, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Stunna was Frozen torpidly paced too??


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2014)

Stunna's attempts at losing his virginity have been torpidly paced


----------



## Parallax (Dec 1, 2014)

you guys are bored as fuck


----------



## The World (Dec 1, 2014)

stoona stooona ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

stoona stoona complete


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Grape (Dec 1, 2014)

Have you guys watched The Newsroom?

Pretty good. Too much relationship drama, but pretty good.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 1, 2014)

>These last 2 pages


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 1, 2014)

Grape said:


> Have you guys watched The Newsroom?
> 
> Pretty good. Too much relationship drama, but pretty good.



I didn't like the pilot, so I didn't decide if I should continue watching or not.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 1, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Stunna's attempts at losing his virginity have been torpidly paced



But ultimately it will be spine chilling and have sensuous visuals.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2014)

**


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> But ultimately it will be spine chilling and have sensuous visuals.



And will suffer from a short running time


----------



## Slice (Dec 1, 2014)

F/SN Episode 8

Rider already out? Shame, i liked her design and what little abilities she showed in the previous episode. Saber was better this week, still far away from her display of skill against Berserker.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 1, 2014)

Enos hate on Stunna is getting to be Detective/ Rukia level 

How the mighty have fallen


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2014)

Saber is such a great servant!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2014)

I don't even hate. Stop making me out to be a hater


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 1, 2014)

How did the self defense training go? Learn how to disable crazy kids with knives?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Enos hate on Stunna is getting to be Detective/ Rukia level
> 
> How the mighty have fallen


Not fair.  I started easing up on Stunna 4 years ago.  Things change.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 1, 2014)

Damn. Poor Stunna.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> How did the self defense training go? Learn how to disable crazy kids with knives?



Kind of. They don't use knives though. I mostly get stabbed by pencils.


----------



## Ae (Dec 1, 2014)

Why would you need self defense?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 1, 2014)

What's this?

Is Eno being bullied?


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 1, 2014)

He used to, back when he was a kid. He seeks revenge now, taking his used-to-be bullies one at a time.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 1, 2014)

Is this going to be a future screenplay of The Karate Kid 8: Eno Strikes Back?


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 1, 2014)

Quite possibly


----------



## Yasha (Dec 1, 2014)

For those interested in Haruki Murakami, there is a new short stories collection - _Men Without Women_.

I can relate to some of the lonesome (but not lonely) characters. 

It contains 7 short stories (you can find some of these online)
_Drive My Car
Yesterday
Independent Organ
Scheherazade
Kino
Samsa in Love
Men Without Women_


Front cover


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 1, 2014)

Person of Interest is basically Watchdogs


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2014)

Ennoea practicing karate with little kids.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 1, 2014)

Imagine Enno tossing retarded kids around while they struggled helplessly and stabbed him with pencil trying to get free.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2014)

Freakin' A, Yasha


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2014)

Stunna.  You going to play the game of thrones video game?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2014)

I'd like to.


----------



## Ae (Dec 1, 2014)

@Stunna


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2014)

Got around to rewatching ParaNorman, and man do I love the scene where he's walking to school while greeting the ghosts that inhabit his town. That and the ending, of course.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 2, 2014)

Going back to number ratings.

*Flirting with Disaster:* 7/10
A truly bizarre comedy with a solid line-up of actors who play their parts to perfection like a young Josh Brolin as a gay federal agent. The plot is very bare bones and bounces from scene but tight editing and directing tie it all together into a short, but good movie. Quick and easy to watch, the humor is very off-kilter and unusual but I found it funny.


----------



## Slice (Dec 2, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> Person of Interest is basically Watchdogs



You have that backwards


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 2, 2014)

Slice said:


> You have that backwards



Well I played Watchdogs before watching PoI, but yeah, you're right.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 2, 2014)

Totally forgot about the SW "trailer" lol. Really tired of villain monologues. Stop it.


----------



## Grape (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Parallax (Dec 2, 2014)

> Pornography produced in the UK was quietly censored today through an amendment to the 2003 Communications Act, and the measures appear to take aim at female pleasure.
> 
> The Audiovisual Media Services Regulations 2014 requires that video-on-demand (VoD) online porn now adhere to the same guidelines laid out for DVD sex shop-type porn by the British Board of Film Censors (BBFC).
> 
> ...



w-what o.O

like how can you ban the female orgasm, wtf UK


----------



## Stunna (Dec 2, 2014)

Vault gonna be disappointed asf


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 2, 2014)

There's a porn parody of _The Hunger Games_ out.



Not sure if want...


----------



## Grape (Dec 2, 2014)

Parallax said:


> w-what o.O
> 
> like how can you ban the female orgasm, wtf UK





I believe they're specifically referring to female ejaculate, "squirting" and not orgasm.

Need to up your literacy, bro. 



They essentially just ended the adult production business in the UK.Pornographers will have to relocate, or find new work. Meanwhile they're completely cool with import porn.

[youtube]nuHI9-_Moig[/youtube]


----------



## Stunna (Dec 2, 2014)

Still makes no sense.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 2, 2014)

Grape said:


>



Just about the most retarded thing I've seen happen in a while.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 2, 2014)

Just be glad they didn't ban slapping a woman in the face with your cock. These guys seem to have their priorities straight as far as I'm concerned.

Wait, would that fall under physical abuse?


----------



## The World (Dec 2, 2014)

han vault and enno will meet up and end up like shame

sucking each other's dicks just to get by without any pr0n


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 2, 2014)

Stoona is your body ready for Into the Woods? How you feel about it?


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 2, 2014)

The World said:


> han vault and enno will meet up and end up like shame
> 
> sucking each other's dicks just to get by without any pr0n



Time to start watching kpop...


----------



## Stunna (Dec 2, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Stoona is your body ready for Into the Woods? How you feel about it?


I haven't been keeping up with it, but I'll probably end up seeing it out of curiosity; love a good musical. 

Depp looks like a damn fool tho


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 2, 2014)

The World said:


> han vault and enno will meet up and end up like shame
> 
> sucking each other's dicks just to get by without any pr0n



Who the fuck watches British porn though.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 2, 2014)

It's funny that I had self defense classes yet today I was punched, bitten, kicked and and head butted in the jaw. Fun times.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 2, 2014)

You need a new profession


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 2, 2014)

I never have a boring day though. There's that. I do think I'm gonna transfer to a new unit next year. My superiors suck and can't cope with any of the kids. So I'm doing the job of two/three people at times.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 2, 2014)

The World said:


> han vault and enno will meet up and end up like shame
> 
> sucking each other's dicks just to get by without any pr0n



fucking Warudo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 2, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> It's funny that I had self defense classes yet today I was punched, bitten, kicked and and head butted in the jaw. Fun times.





Ennoea said:


> I never have a boring day though. There's that. I do think I'm gonna transfer to a new unit next year. My superiors suck and can't cope with any of the kids. So I'm doing the job of two/three people at times.



Dafuq do you do?


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 2, 2014)

Khris said:


> Dafuq do you do?



Engage with the youth of Britain.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 2, 2014)

Khris said:


> Dafuq do you do?



I work in a unit with young adults who have emotional or behavioural difficulties. But these aren't your run of the mill excluded kids with daddy issues. These kids have socipathic tendencies added with all sorts like adhd etc


----------



## The World (Dec 2, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> I work in a unit with young adults who have emotional or behavioural difficulties. But these aren't your run of the mill excluded kids with daddy issues. These kids have socipathic tendencies added with all sorts like adhd etc



Be glad this isn't misfits then

you'd be dead and stuffed in a closet or freezer within the first week


----------



## The World (Dec 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1XGPvbWn0A[/YOUTUBE]

this video is insanely ridiculous 

I mean fucking really? 

most of the dudes were respectful

first world femnazi problems up the wazoo

and they could at least get a hotter looking bitch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 2, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> I work in a unit with young adults who have emotional or behavioural difficulties. But these aren't your run of the mill excluded kids with daddy issues. These kids have socipathic tendencies added with all sorts like adhd etc



I see. That's an honorable job bro.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 2, 2014)

Warudo on that Sin time


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 2, 2014)

That guy with the red cap probably took it hard. He kept asking if he was too ugly.


----------



## The World (Dec 2, 2014)

that was stunna


----------



## Yasha (Dec 2, 2014)

Grape said:


> I believe they're specifically referring to female ejaculate, "squirting" and not orgasm.
> 
> Need to up your literacy, bro.



Urinating, in other word. 



Ennoea said:


> I work in a unit with young adults who have emotional or behavioural difficulties. But these aren't your run of the mill excluded kids with daddy issues. These kids have socipathic tendencies added with all sorts like adhd etc



Any female sociopaths you're dealing with?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 2, 2014)

uh no

not urinating


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 2, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Urinating, in other word.
> 
> 
> 
> Any female sociopaths you're dealing with?



Yes. She is in a solitary room though. Nice girl as long as you don't let her near you.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 2, 2014)

Enno works in a human zoo.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 2, 2014)

Holy shit a piece of Super Hero movie new to get me excited.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 2, 2014)

Willl Smith is Deadshot.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2014)

Taleran said:


> Holy shit a piece of Super Hero movie new to get me excited.


What happened?


----------



## Taleran (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Parallax (Dec 2, 2014)

Sarcasm does not suit you, Taleran.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2014)

PARA!


----------



## Taleran (Dec 2, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Sarcasm does not suit you, Taleran.



I am not being sarcastic so my being bad at it was the truth.

I like Suicide Squad, I like Ayers, I like Hardy as Rick Flagg most of all.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm not excited about it.  But it does seem like Warner Bros is really trying hard with this film.  Which really surprises me to tell you the truth.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 2, 2014)

i like Ayers

but unless this is gonna be R rated yeah no thanks

Suicide Squad also sucks, but that's just me


----------



## Parallax (Dec 2, 2014)

Rukia said:


> PARA!


----------



## Taleran (Dec 2, 2014)

Have you read real Suicide Squad?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2014)

I don't know a DC enchantress.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 2, 2014)

I've read a lot of suicide squad yea, none of the new stuff

it's not good


----------



## Taleran (Dec 2, 2014)

We will always disagree about that but whatever.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 2, 2014)

So I watched the trailer to "Pyramid", which I'm sure I already saw when I watched "As Above, so Below". Hasn't been screened for critics, so Im sure it will be amazing. 

Still trying to figure out whether or not it's found footage.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm not sure if the appeal of Suicide Squad will transfer over that well. It would be one thing if DC had a bunch of movies for their super heroes which has show cased the villains...actually being villains - but in this new movie, all of them will pretty much just start out as anti-heroes.

Granted, Joker will not need much exposition even in a reboot, but still. Harley Quinn (who I think is going to be in the Superman vs Batman movie) will be the only villain who will have appeared in a canon DC film prior to Suicide Squad. 

It's not rocket science to make it work regardless, but it doesn't pack the same punch if we're not used to seeing them as threats before being thrown into this odd-ball team situation.


----------



## Grape (Dec 3, 2014)

Harley Quinn is the only DC character I would actually be excited to see in a movie.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2014)

Stunna.  I'm kicking ass at the game of thrones game!  I just escaped the Freys with a very important message.


----------



## Slice (Dec 3, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Granted, Joker will not need much exposition even in a reboot, but still. Harley Quinn (who I think is going to be in the Superman vs Batman movie) will be the only villain who will have appeared in a canon DC film prior.



Arrow has a version of Deadshot so hes at least a known charakter.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2014)

I wasn't even aware that GoT game was out.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 3, 2014)

Videodrome: A-

Liked it a lot more than my last David Cronenberg experience, "Scanners". Once again, the special effects are weird, terrifying, cheesy and thoroughly memorable all at once. There are so many bizarre visual ideas and plot developments. Unlike "Scanners", it's not crudely made. The direction is sharper, the acting is MUCH better, the characters are more engaging and the pacing is tighter. I liked "Scanners" for its strengths, which "Videodrome" recaptures, but the weaknesses aren't as prevalent. 

Oddly, I have no real desire to review the movie outside of that paragraph. Nothing else to say. I had the same problem when deciding whether or not to review "Scanners". In a few weeks I'll check out "The Fly", so maybe I'll do a full write-up on that.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2014)

ayo Warudo, there ain't nothin' cute about chewing with your mouth open


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 3, 2014)

Grape said:


> Harley Quinn is the only DC character I would actually be excited to see in a movie.



Aye. She's my favorite DC character.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 3, 2014)

She's cool

But there are too many DC characters to make her the absolute favorite. I won't rage if she suddenly disappears for awhile.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 3, 2014)

I used to like Scarecrow as a kid in the animated series. But modern Batman media kinda screwed him IMO. Or maybe it was purely nostalgia.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2014)

MartialHorror said:


> Videodrome: A-
> 
> Liked it a lot more than my last David Cronenberg experience, "Scanners". Once again, the special effects are weird, terrifying, cheesy and thoroughly memorable all at once. There are so many bizarre visual ideas and plot developments. Unlike "Scanners", it's not crudely made. The direction is sharper, the acting is MUCH better, the characters are more engaging and the pacing is tighter. I liked "Scanners" for its strengths, which "Videodrome" recaptures, but the weaknesses aren't as prevalent.
> 
> Oddly, I have no real desire to review the movie outside of that paragraph. Nothing else to say. I had the same problem when deciding whether or not to review "Scanners". In a few weeks I'll check out "The Fly", so maybe I'll do a full write-up on that.



I love this film so much. Everything about it is fantastic from the plot to the acting. They just don't make em like this now.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2014)

Jared Leto as the Joker. The fuck is wrong with WB. Also Snyder producing?? WB have alot of faith in a guy who last film was utter shite.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> ayo Warudo, there ain't nothin' cute about chewing with your mouth open



Warudo would find an Asian girl taking a shit cute.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 3, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Jared Leto as the Joker. The fuck is wrong with WB. Also Snyder producing?? WB have alot of faith in a guy who last film was utter shite.



So far, I don't think any of the casting choices was taken well.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> ayo Warudo, there ain't nothin' cute about chewing with your mouth open



If she was twerking her ass would that be cute to you stunna


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2014)

yes **


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2014)

definitely yes


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 3, 2014)

Ariel twerking


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2014)

I bet Stunna likes his twerking torpidly paced


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2014)

**


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2014)

Khris said:


> Ariel twerking


Would've been funnier if you'd said Tiana.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 3, 2014)

mfw you actually thought this through


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2014)

It's not exactly rocket science; use the only black princess for the twerking joke. 

You just suck


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Would've been funnier if you'd said Tiana.



Cuz she's black!?

What? You don't think Ariel can out twerk Tiana even with her tailfin ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> It's not exactly rocket science; use the only black princess for the twerking joke.
> 
> You just suck



Oh if that's the case I would have gone with Jasmine silly


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2014)

We all know Stunna doesn't care about the quality of twerking as long as the girl doing it is white and has patio furniture in her living room


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2014)

Enno with these unfounded claims


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2014)

Let the record show that Khris posted it; not me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 3, 2014)

One of Stunna's weird fetishes has been exposed and he's trying to deflect it onto me. 

​


----------



## Slice (Dec 3, 2014)

Khris said:


> No contest bruh



Khris posting major Jailbait. 



Stunna said:


> Let the record show that Khris posted it; not me.



Dont post random stuff, get your ass on Skype instead.



~Gesy~ said:


> One of Stunna's weird fetishes has been exposed and he's trying to deflect it onto me.
> 
> ​



I really need to find an episode of this with subtitles someday.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2014)

you wrong asf, but yo gif is on point so I'mma let it slide


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 3, 2014)

Might be

I was just reaching so I can have an opportunity to post it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 3, 2014)

I have a feeling stunna really stunk up this thread with princess gifs before I came along.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2014)

Not a one.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 3, 2014)

Slice said:


> I really need to find an episode of this with subtitles someday.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 3, 2014)

these fucking last 2 pages


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 3, 2014)

[youtube]Z1PCtIaM_GQ[/youtube]


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2014)

What do hipsters do when they hear a fart?

They fight over who heard it first


----------



## The World (Dec 3, 2014)

ayo stunna shut yo bitch ass up


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2014)

You know he's not gonna shut up. He loves confrontation. You can watch all the Disney you want but mother Africa blood is strong.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2014)

that racism


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2014)

Stunna do you go zulu when you hear someone say 'you people'?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2014)

well, that depends

what do you mean _you_ people


----------



## Parallax (Dec 3, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> You know he's not gonna shut up. He loves confrontation.



This is so fucking true


----------



## The World (Dec 3, 2014)

stunna is really african and 15 guys

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rd0BenXBja4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2014)

that wasn't funny tho


----------



## The World (Dec 3, 2014)

stunna if he was white(like he isn't already)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1RAoiP-aaQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2014)

Stunna has your dad ever told you to take down your poster of Prince Charming?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2014)

Stunna is so wack.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]9p__WmyAE3g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Dec 3, 2014)

everyone going in on stunna 

perfect


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2014)

>just another day in the rate thread


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 3, 2014)

The World said:


> everyone going in on stunna
> 
> perfect


----------



## Parallax (Dec 3, 2014)

i love how out of place Speedy Jag's post is


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2014)

She's so cute. Choa


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 3, 2014)

Seriously, how the fuck do you get away with that?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 3, 2014)

He's a cop is how


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 3, 2014)

Parallax said:


> He's a cop is how



I mean I get how when there isn't much evidence or there is even some minor dispte it's easy for police to get away with crazy shit. But this on fucking tape. Even they didn't want to press for murder charges, how the fuck that is anything less than negligent manslaughter is beyond me.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 3, 2014)

I just told you

he's a cop

that's how.  This is America.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 3, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> Seriously, how the fuck do you get away with that?



2 words.

White. Police.


Now more words.


They probably overreached on the charge and they probably did it because they knew the jury wouldn't go for it. That would be the most likely guess. 


What you really need for one of these to actually gain real momentum is to have someone who wasn't resisting arrest or something in the first place. Anytime it is even remotely questionable like that you aren't going to get the charge because you have that one tiny little loophole that people can pick apart.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2014)

If it was a white, blonde woman then America would be outraged.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 3, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> If it was a white, blonde woman then America would be outraged.



She'd have to at least be semi attractive


----------



## Ae (Dec 3, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> [youtube]Z1PCtIaM_GQ[/youtube]



GOAT BOAT channel


----------



## Yasha (Dec 3, 2014)

We have a case here where a 15-year-old teenager was killed by police. He was driving without license and he panicked and fled when he saw the police. Police shot at him 21 times and even tried to plant weapons into his car afterwards to justify the act. Verdict? Acquitted.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 3, 2014)

My local theater is getting Nightcrawler this Friday :33.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2014)

It is really good.  :33


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2014)

*The Last Unicorn*

Wow, this is such nonsense  if this movie's nostalgic for any of you guys, don't revisit it.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2014)

"and it seems like all is dying and would leave the world to mourn"

"in the distance, hear the laughter of the last unicorn"

seriously, wtf kind of lyrics are these


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 3, 2014)

Stunna your dad became a pastor about the same time you asked for a pony?

I'm pretty he thought he needed to some extra faith after that.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2014)

my father was a pastor before I was born :33


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 3, 2014)

so he knew when he saw that pop condom he needed to prepare for the worst.


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 3, 2014)

So the day i finally have free time to go the theater also happens to be the last day they are showing Birdman, and only in the farthest theater and at an hour where traffic is quite bad, but i stil decided to go, just to find that they are no longer showing Birdman since yesterday, and no one bothered to update the theater website.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm sure Para can smuggle you cross to see the movie


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 3, 2014)

But i wouldn't have subtitles.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 3, 2014)

*Son of Batman*

I didn't really like it. My dislike mainly centered around that little douche for a son Bruce had. Hated his voice, his attitude and didn't believe he could really overpower and out skill the dudes he was facing. I know it is a comic and some disbelief needs suspended but he had no special reason to be stronger than that one behemoth he took out. Despite that I thought the action was pretty good at times and DC always seems to do okay there. I also didn't like the voice actor for Deathstroke. I guess it was okay overall.

2.5/5


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 3, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> But i wouldn't have subtitles.



Para can translate


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2014)

I think that's the worst DC animated film I've seen.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I think that's the worst DC animated film I've seen.



Not sure what I rated the others I consider bad but I would put this near the bottom for sure.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 3, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> But i wouldn't have subtitles.





That's the biggest problem I had when I watched Gone Girl and The Judge in US. That and the tasteless leftover popcorn I found under my seat.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 3, 2014)

A Million Ways to Die in the West: C-

My opinions remain unchanged. This has some of the BEST cinematography of its year and the music is excellent too. It does a great job at recreating an authentic western atmosphere. The performances were lively and Seth McFarlane nailed the more dramatic moments.

The problem is that it often forgets to be a comedy and whenever it does try to be funny, it spends too much time explaining the jokes. So you'd have a bit where Seth will spend too much time on a gag, then it will cut to a romance. This could've been decent if there was tighter editing. Instead, it's too long, not as funny as it should be and I often got impatient.


----------



## Slice (Dec 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> *The Last Unicorn*
> 
> Wow, this is such nonsense  if this movie's nostalgic for any of you guys, don't revisit it.



When i was really little it was one of my favorite movies. I must have watched it like every weekend. I'm not sure if i even went to school yet.
Especially loved all the scary scenes (well - scary for a 5 or 6 year old)

Plus i much later learned the Christopher Lee was the voice actor for the King even in the German version. Which is quite awesome.



Cyphon said:


> *Son of Batman*
> 
> I didn't really like it. My dislike mainly centered around that little douche for a son Bruce had. Hated his voice, his attitude and didn't believe he could really overpower and out skill the dudes he was facing. I know it is a comic and some disbelief needs suspended but he had no special reason to be stronger than that one behemoth he took out. Despite that I thought the action was pretty good at times and DC always seems to do okay there. I also didn't like the voice actor for Deathstroke. I guess it was okay overall.
> 
> 2.5/5



Well Damian is not a normal kid by any means. And he's actually a really good character that develops a lot after starting out like that.
But him fighting Deathstroke without being taken out in seconds? Pretty dumb.

The movie in general wasn't very good.


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2014)

it was pretty shite yes


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2014)

Slice said:


> Especially loved all the scary scenes (well - scary for a 5 or 6 year old)


Nah, it's still pretty scary; they've got a harpy that looks like a giant vulture with three human breasts like the chick from Total Recall. 

Boy, kids' animation sure has changed.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 4, 2014)

Slice said:


> Well Damian is not a normal kid by any means.



I understand he went through crazy training and shit so the skill made some sense. But when he physically outmuscled booboo or whatever that huge guys name was I was like come on man. 

To be fair to the movie, I don't typically like kid characters anyway so it wasn't all their fault.


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2014)

Damian is like that in the comics too

I don't think the writers know how children work


----------



## Parallax (Dec 4, 2014)

Damian was well written

By Morrison anyways


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2014)

that's not what I meant


----------



## Slice (Dec 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Boy, kids' animation sure has changed.



True.

Imagine the overprotective parents outrage if something like that would be made today.



Parallax said:


> Damian was well written
> 
> By Morrison anyways



Damian was best Robin


----------



## Yasha (Dec 4, 2014)

*Big Hero 6*

The trailer doesn't do it justice at all. It's very, very good. At least on par with HTTYD, if not better. Tons of hearts. If San Fransokyo is the alternate reality where Japan won the WWII and conquered US, I wouldn't mind living in such a reality.

9.7/10


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2014)

Wow, Yasha liked it more than I did.


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2014)

the main character was japanese what do you expect?

if he were black or korean yasha would have given it a 1/10


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2014)

But then, so did Detective. Cyphon's opinion is the one that's closest to my own.


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2014)

Maze Runner 8/10

great fun movie with alot of tense moments for a pg-13 movie

Lord of the flies meets the Minotaur

need to show more kids dying and getting slaughtered and fighting for their lives

with no romance bullshit getting in the way of anything

fuck the hungers games


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> But then, so did Detective. Cyphon's opinion is the one that's closest to my own.



That means you are becoming less boring and predictable


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2014)

Maze Runner is probably the best of all these silly teenage books that keep getting made into movies

Divergent - boring and almost retarded

Hunger games - boring and a ripoff of Battle Royale

The Giver - visually stunning but still a bit boring

the mortal instruments - convoluted boring fuck this movie

the fault in our stars - fuck cancer

Vampire Academy - HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA

If I stay - fuck this piece of shit


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 4, 2014)

I found Hunger Games just fine. And it's not a battle royale rippoff, it's not even supposed to be like that.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 4, 2014)

The World said:


> the main character was japanese what do you expect?
> 
> if he were black or korean yasha would have given it a 1/10



I gave Pulp Fiction and Oldboy 10/10.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 4, 2014)

Maze Runner was mediocre dude. Hunger Games (2 and 3 at least) were better. 

I do want to read the Maze Runner books though.


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2014)

cyphon pls go               .


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> I found Hunger Games just fine. And it's not a battle royale rippoff, it's not even supposed to be like that.



suzanne is that u?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2014)

*Rock and Rule*

Cheesy songs; dumb characters and writing; combined with weird, trippy, shockinlg adult, and surreal visuals makes for an oddly charming watch.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 4, 2014)

I agree with Warudo for once. Maze Runner is the most interesting out of the bunch.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2014)

Hunger Games, Divergent, and I am Number Four.  None of these have been particularly great.  But they were all passable.  And they are better than plenty of other movies.

Haven't seen Maze Runner yet.


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm Number 4 was meh

I guess it was alright/passable at the very least


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2014)

tfw Rukia gave The Hunger Games an A+


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2014)

I doubt I was that positive.  I also may have been trolling.  But I definitely did like it.  And it crushed my really low expectations.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2014)

The big news today definitely belongs to Bond.  Surprised you guys haven't addressed it.


----------



## Grape (Dec 4, 2014)

*Nightcrawler - 8/10

STEADY HANDS, RICK. STEADY HANDS.
*


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2014)

I like the concept ofHunger Games but the actual games were kinda shit. I mean where's the desperation. You can't win without killing someone. Pussy writing


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2014)

Grape said:


> *Nightcrawler - 8/10
> 
> STEADY HANDS, RICK. STEADY HANDS.
> *


great movie.


----------



## Grape (Dec 4, 2014)

Actually pretty cool to see a movie about a psychopath that isn't a murderer.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 4, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> I like the concept ofHunger Games but the actual games were kinda shit. I mean where's the desperation. You can't win without killing someone. Pussy writing



I agree there writing is a bit too soft for a book/movie of this nature.


I like Jake Gylenhall but I can't seem to gather any interest for Nightcrawler.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 4, 2014)

Don't watch it

you wouldn't like it


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 4, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Don't watch it



Don't plan on it. 



> you wouldn't like it



Figured.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2014)

I really want to watch it. I've been lazy. I haven't even seen Godnolan's Intergodlystellar.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 4, 2014)

Grape said:


> Actually pretty cool to see a movie about a psychopath that isn't a murderer.




*Spoiler*: __ 



What are you talking about? The first thing we see him do is beat a night watchmen possibly to death, and later he sabotages Bill Paxtons' van and Paxton dies. Thats not getting started on ally he shit he pulls off at the end which, yes, all legally counts as murder.


----------



## Grape (Dec 4, 2014)

Spoiler tag that, masa. Enno hasn't seen it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Paxton isn't declared dead though, and it's unclear if he kills the security guard. He keeps the watch, but I don't think that necessarily means it's a kill trophy. Maybe he just liked the watch.

But anyways, how about this then - - it's pretty cool to see a movie about a psychopath using his talents to achieve professional and life goals.

I might even argue it's a portrayal of capitalism.

Better?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 4, 2014)

You should watch it Eno, you'd really like it.  It's a p great film.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 4, 2014)

I really need to see Nightcrawler. I'm a big Gyllenhaal fan. 

Has anyone else seen his transformation pictures for Southpaw, BTW? 



Dude looks huge.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 4, 2014)

Celebs always getting jacked for movies. 

I need to get me a celeb trainer.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 4, 2014)

Well, in other news....

I wrote an article for the Agony Booth.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2014)

I actually find Jake Gylenhaal a really shite actor, unless he's acting abit crazy. 

Hatereno strikes/


----------



## Yasha (Dec 4, 2014)

Para persuading Enno to watch Nolan's movie? What has the world come to?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm talking about Nightcrawler


----------



## Yasha (Dec 4, 2014)

Okay, the world is back to normal.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2014)

Film CLub PM's have been sent out. If you didn't get one then pm me.

Be there bitches


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2014)

para 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EJ6AmplD8g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Dec 4, 2014)

great find warudo


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 4, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Celebs always getting jacked for movies.
> 
> I need to get me a celeb trainer.



Definitely


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2014)

That was spot on Wes Anderson.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2014)

Videodrome?  I will be there.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 4, 2014)

Another reboot trailer that doesn't look very good woohoo.

There are bits but not in the hands that movie is in.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 4, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> Well, in other news....
> 
> I wrote an article for the Agony Booth.



(sigh)

And 'nary a fuck was given...


----------



## Taleran (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2014)

There there Masa.  Maybe Para will read it?  Know your audience man.  Some lazy Mfers frequent this thread.


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> (sigh)
> 
> And 'nary a fuck was given...



I like the discussions you're blog brought up


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2014)

Terminator trailer was fine. At least they're trying something other than a straight reboot.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 4, 2014)

The World said:


> I like the discussions you're blog brought up



Thank you. So do I.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 4, 2014)

I can't believe Monica Bullucci is 50, she can give a ton of girls who are in their 20's a run for their money.:S


Glad she was chosen over Lea Seydoux for Bond Girl.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2014)

...they're both Bond Girls tho


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2014)

The terminator trailer was honestly offensive. Filmmaking at its absolute worst.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Terminator trailer was fine. At least they're trying something other than a straight reboot.



Stunna you've said some dumb stuff over the years but this is a new low.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> ...they're both Bond Girls tho



...Dammit

Well I hope she's the _main_ girl.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 4, 2014)

Eno you should find a new punching bag dawg


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Stunna you've said some dumb stuff over the years but this is a new low.


It really isn't. Why does everyone feel the need to get super hyperbolic when big name trailers come out? It's a totally average trailer for what will likely be an average to bad movie. What do you people click the play button expecting to see?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> The terminator trailer was honestly offensive. Filmmaking at its absolute worst.


I mean, look at this shit.

If you get that offended over a run of the mill blockbuster trailer, I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> It really isn't. Why does everyone feel the need to get super hyperbolic when big name trailers come out? It's a totally average trailer for what will likely be an average to bad movie. What do you people click the play button expecting to see?



I agree with ya, some people just enjoy hating on things. I think people already figured out how they were going to feel about it before the play button was even clicked.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I mean, look at this shit.
> 
> If you get that offended over a run of the mill blockbuster trailer, I don't know what to tell you.



If they want to make a shitty Terminator movie then good for them. But the need to try to rewrite the original is what annoys me. Am i really offended?? No im being hyperbolic obviously. I'm not gonna watch this film. I'm not even gonna give it another thought. What's depressing is what's become of my favourite medium. It's really a waste of time and money these days.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 4, 2014)

Eno

how could you not know it was gonna be shitty

I mean I haven't seen the trailer cause I know it's gonna be a basic ass film so why see a basic ass trailer if I'm not even gonna see the film


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2014)

Just watch the trailer and get back to me Para.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 4, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Eno
> 
> how could you not know it was gonna be shitty
> 
> I mean I haven't seen the trailer cause I know it's gonna be a basic ass film so why see a basic ass trailer if I'm not even gonna see the film



Making sense...

Imma tell Pops to bless you for Christmas dawg


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2014)

I don't really care about them retconning canon because I can just pick Terminator off my shelf and watch it regardless. If I need to "justify" it canonically: alternate timeline--boom.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> alternate timeline



> My Headcanon when I don't see James Cameron's name anywhere on the project.


----------



## Jena (Dec 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Terminator trailer was fine. At least they're trying something other than a straight reboot.





The trailer is giving me strong Total Recall vibes. Seems to be going for that "different enough from the original, but a million times worse" approach.

I can't be too mad though because in all fairness Terminator has been trash for a long time now. Last good move was Sarah Connor Chronicles.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 4, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Just watch the trailer and get back to me Para.



Why

I don't wanna see it


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2014)

The trailer doesn't have anything to get mad about.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2014)

00s kids. Smh.


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> The trailer doesn't have anything to get mad about.



this new generation is terrible guys


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2014)

Terrible for not getting rustled by average trailers for bad-average movies?

Kay


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2014)

Stunna.  You excited about Spectre?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2014)

Yes,     Rukia.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2014)

I like Monica.  But she is past her prime.  Brotherhood of the Wolf Monica doesn't exist anymore.  I hope her role is small.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2014)

The World said:


> this new generation is terrible guys



The apes will rise soon judging by how kids these days can't do shit all for themselves.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2014)

This generation is a fucking embarrassment.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 4, 2014)

how am I lazy for not watching a trailer I don't wanna see

Fuck you Warudo


----------



## Parallax (Dec 4, 2014)

Was it a good trailer, Warudo


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2014)

that ain't the point


----------



## Slice (Dec 4, 2014)

That Film club selection... I probably wont be at home... I need to find a way to make it...


----------



## Parallax (Dec 4, 2014)

I'll most likely be there tomorrow


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 4, 2014)

Ill be around.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm going to watch Scanners in advance.  Picked up the criterion collection copy and still haven't watched it.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2014)

Full house :33


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2014)

*Peter Pan Live!*

"Tweet to save Tinker Bell!"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 4, 2014)

How's the Christmas playlist coming along?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2014)

Film Club tonight


----------



## Jena (Dec 5, 2014)

Did anyone watch that Peter Pan Live thing?

I was tempted by the Christopher Walken, but literally everything else involved looked horrendous.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 5, 2014)

Jena said:


> Did anyone watch that Peter Pan Live thing?
> 
> I was tempted by the Christopher Walken, but literally everything else involved looked horrendous.



Stunna insulted me by asking if I was going to watch it tonight, so I am assuming he saw Peter Pan Live himself.


edit: and he also mentions it on this page

double edit: this looks even worse than I thought it would


triple edit: and i assumed it was going to be really bad, so that is saying something


----------



## Yasha (Dec 5, 2014)

5 bucks saying Stunna ain't going to show up for film club.


----------



## Slice (Dec 5, 2014)

Saw that Terminator 5 trailer.
Damn is that a pile of shit.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2014)

Jena said:


> Did anyone watch that Peter Pan Live thing?
> 
> I was tempted by the Christopher Walken, but literally everything else involved looked horrendous.


They failed to capitalize on Walken; he was asleep/dead most of the show.



Yasha said:


> 5 bucks saying Stunna ain't going to show up for film club.


I'll be there.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2014)

and when he wasn't asleep, he was channeling the Cowardly Lion

I guess that was p cool


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 5, 2014)

Terminator trailer...sheesh talk about rehashing stuff.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 5, 2014)

Why did Clarke and Smith decide to be in it ?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2014)

Bond is a better franchise. People were more excited about bond announcements than they were about actual terminator footage.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2014)

**


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 5, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Bond is a better franchise. People were more excited about bond announcements than they were about actual terminator footage.



Because expectations


----------



## Taleran (Dec 5, 2014)

How many actually good Bond movies are there though?

Not to mention Terminator is one of the best movies ever made and T2 one of the best action movies.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 5, 2014)

well I think it's more about recent output than overall quality of films

the last three Bond films have been better than the last three Terminator films/spinoff tv shows


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2014)

Terminator is a contained series. The only way anyone would be excited is if Cameron helmed another sequel, but why would he. The story is done. The rest is a desperate cash grab, but they're not even trying to make a half decent film. Just rehashing the first two. I hope it flops.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 5, 2014)

I have heard really good things about Sarah Conner but I have no interest personally.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2014)

T3 > Quantum of Solace, Para


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 5, 2014)

I find the whole concept of the films quite interesting, it was one of my favorite film series growing up. It's a shame we don't have any competent writers willing to step up and add something meaningful to it.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2014)

inb4 Enno has sum shit to say


----------



## Parallax (Dec 5, 2014)

to be fair Stunna I don't think much of both films


----------



## Taleran (Dec 5, 2014)

Quantum is a better movie and still my favorite of the last 3.

Royale has a killer opening act that falls apart and Skyfall was just a pretty there movie.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I find the whole concept of the films quite interesting, it was one of my favorite film series growing up. It's a shame we don't have any competent writers willing to step up and add something meaningful to it.



Well if you want to talk writing is near impossible to write a better movie script that Terminator.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 5, 2014)

Taleran said:


> Well if you want to talk writing is near impossible to write a better movie script that Terminator.



True, but that isn't stopping people from trying, so if future films are as inevitable as I believe, it may as well be handled with better care. A film doesn't need to be on par with the first two films to be good, imo. Like you said those two films are a significant parts of film history, and that's a very high bar to overcome.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2014)

Stunna said:


> inb4 Enno has sum shit to say



I've already said what I wanted to. Try again.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2014)

Taleran said:


> I have heard really good things about Sarah Conner but I have no interest personally.



I'm one of the few people who didn't think much of it. It is a really well made TV show though, even if John Connor was a really annoying character.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2014)

Nah, you'll have shit to say


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2014)

Oh wow Stunna you're so desperate to come after me


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2014)

Not desperate bruh, just ready


----------



## Taleran (Dec 5, 2014)

As someone not involved you sound desperate.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2014)

...not involved in what?


----------



## The World (Dec 5, 2014)

sarah conner tv show was pretty good from what I remember


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2014)

btw I'mma be late for FC


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2014)

I liked the tv show.  Not perfect by any means.  But pretty damn entertaining.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 5, 2014)

I stopped watching after season 1

I feel a minimal amount of guilt for it's cancellation .


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2014)

You should. It's all your fault.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 5, 2014)

See Stunna, now I can't see Enno bullying you a situation worth my sympathies.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 5, 2014)

2014 as of right now with a few things left to see.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2014)

I don't bully him


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 5, 2014)

Stunna's bracing for the next enno attack like a nerd after the 3 o'clock school bell.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2014)

>looks up Tokyo Tribe

I've got to see this


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 5, 2014)

If I can find it, I may watch The Guest tonight, Thanks Taleran.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2014)

The Guest is pretty great.


----------



## Slice (Dec 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> If I can find it, I may watch The Guest tonight, Thanks Taleran.



Come to film club instead!


----------



## Slice (Dec 5, 2014)

The World said:


> sarah conner tv show was pretty good from what I remember



I watched this because Summer Glau and Lena Headey.
Turns out it was a pretty solid show.

Shame it was cancelled without an ending.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 5, 2014)

The Guest is pretty cool, and it has the best soundtrack like ever.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 5, 2014)

Taleran said:


> 2014 as of right now with a few things left to see.



I definitely need to see some of these films 

Have you seen Birdman


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 5, 2014)

Slice said:


> Come to film club instead!



I would love to, but I'm technologically challenged at the moment.

Maybe some other time:33


----------



## Slice (Dec 5, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> The Guest is pretty cool, and it has the best soundtrack like ever.



I haven't seen the movie. Just checked on the soundtrack on youtube.
No. No it hasn't.



~Gesy~ said:


> I would love to, but I'm technologically challenged at the moment.
> 
> Maybe some other time:33



If you can post on a forum, you can stream a movie.


----------



## Slice (Dec 5, 2014)

Also: What movie is the one in red depicting the cargo ship on Talerans list? Never saw that poster before


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 5, 2014)

Slice said:


> I haven't seen the movie. Just checked on the soundtrack on youtube.
> No. No it hasn't.



You wouldn't know that way, you have to watch the movie and see how well it fits and how cool it looks and sounds.


----------



## Slice (Dec 5, 2014)

A soundtrack has to be something really special to hold my interest.
My favorite of all time is the one to "The Fountain"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 5, 2014)

Cumberbatch for Doctor Strange?



This is how you do casting DC, hot damn.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Taleran said:


> 2014 as of right now with a few things left to see.



What is 7?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2014)

Taleran has a good list.  I haven't seen Tokyo Tribe yet.  And I'm not interested in Citizen Four.  Everything else looks really solid though.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 5, 2014)

[youtube]tX1f5O4s3ik[/youtube]

rofl

also that title and the setting


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 5, 2014)

also cut out the trolling Stunna

Gyenysisy looks garbage

things went really wrong while I was away I see. Don't know who's influence this is


----------



## Yasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Shion Sono has been going downhill since Cold Fish. I'm not holding my breath for Tokyo Tribe.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 5, 2014)

7 is A Dream of Iron it is a movie in which someone equates worship of god to worship of whales to the Shipyards in South Korea in a very Koyaanisqatsi type way.

It is spellbinding.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Shion Sono has been going downhill since Cold Fish. I'm not holding my breath for Tokyo Tribe.



Why don't you play in Hell wasn't so bad. You really love Cold Fish don't you?? Sono must have had a shit childhood.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Why don't you play in hell was meh. Even Fumi Nikaido was meh in that film. 

Have you seen Brain Man the movie? Fumi did great playing a crazy psychopath, and she has been playing crazy bitches ever since.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 5, 2014)

Yasha does like weird asian films but it's part of his charm :33


----------



## The World (Dec 5, 2014)

peewee herman charm


----------



## Yasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Yasha does like weird asian films but it's part of his charm :33



Actually I watch a lot of cheesy warm-hearted, uplifting asian movies.

I would see anything with Aoi Miyazaki, Hikari Mitsushima, Masami Nagasawa, Ayase Haruka, or Maki Horikita in it.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 5, 2014)

hi warudo


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> also cut out the trolling Stunna
> 
> Gyenysisy looks garbage
> 
> things went really wrong while I was away I see. Don't know who's influence this is


not giving into sensationalism =/= trolling


----------



## Yasha (Dec 5, 2014)

The Crossing

[Youtube]GRgVGQxhdQ4[/Youtube]

Chinese version of Titanic.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2014)

So it's your favorite movie?


----------



## The World (Dec 5, 2014)

Sup para


----------



## Yasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Stunna said:


> So it's your favorite movie?



It's playing in cinema now. Haven't decided if I want to see it.

I will probably end up seeing Horrible Bosses 2 or Rurouni Kenshin - The Legend Ends.


Enno - I will be late for FC. Have an early Saturday morning meeting with customers.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 5, 2014)

Where did you find more of those cat photos, Warudo


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2014)

film club in 5 mins. 

link:
Sectus' High Res Characters


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2014)

Why would the machines make a terminator with the appearance of a 70 year old man?  Arnold shouldn't be in the movie.  It's embarrassing that he is involved.  It has been proven that the guy is no longer box office.  People don't run to his movies anymore.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2014)

I thought it was at 7 smh


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 5, 2014)

Stunna, you should really be able to tell the time by now, ya know?


----------



## Yasha (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 5, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Why would the machines make a terminator with the appearance of a 70 year old man?  Arnold shouldn't be in the movie.  It's embarrassing that he is involved.  It has been proven that the guy is no longer box office.  People don't run to his movies anymore.



So that his enemies can underestimate him? 


Was it a rumor that he's a terminator with an aging system?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2014)

**


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2014)

Ennoea sent an ap that can help you with the time.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2014)

Is it not 6:06 PM


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Was it a rumor that he's a terminator with an aging system?


Wow, how convenient!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 5, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Is it not 6:06 PM



Not for everyone, no.

Is there a specific time zone you guys go by?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2014)

Bitch, I know! 

But it's always been 7 here when FC starts; I assumed it was the same today.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2014)

Videodrome is on.  Where you at Para?


----------



## Slice (Dec 5, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Bitch, I know!
> 
> But it's always been 7 here when FC starts; I assumed it was the same today.



It has been the same time every time since FC restarted. For me its always exactly midnight so its easy to remember.


----------



## The World (Dec 5, 2014)

they say since Arnold has organic matter surrounding his metal skeleton it can age


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2014)

Well, good thing I already watched Videodrome today.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 5, 2014)

The World said:


> they say since Arnold has organic matter surrounding his metal skeleton it can age



I never understood why cybernetic infiltration assassins all looked the same anyway.

I agree that Arnie should have stepped down..


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 5, 2014)

The Pyramid: D

Honestly, it wasn't as terrible as I feared. Not very good though. Going in, I wasn't sure if it was a found footage feature. Luckily, the movie itself didn't seem to know either. I hated how "District 9" set itself up as such, but stopped that angle as soon as it became inconvenient. But at least it can be argued that the documentary footage was part of the story. "The Pyramid" just has random shots which couldn't have been captured by any of the characters' cameras.


----------



## The World (Dec 5, 2014)

don't talk shit about District 9

you might wake Tetra from the deeps


----------



## Ae (Dec 5, 2014)

Dat smile tho


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 5, 2014)

The World said:


> don't talk shit about District 9
> 
> you might wake Tetra from the deeps



It's like one of those horror flicks where the victim fodder stupidly reads the incantations which call upon the forces of the dead- "Evil Dead" style. Except to summon Tetra, all I have to do is talk shit about "District 9".

"District 9" is an overrated movie. *forums start to shake as an evil deep within its bowels begins to stir*

Tetra: RAWR! 

Stunna will then die first, cause he's black. I will be the plucky comedic relief who everyone hates because I keep fucking up the tone, but I will end up dying last. Rukia will be the jerk jock who panics and abandons everyone, only to get the nastiest death. Ennoea will be the male lead, Jena will be the female lead/love interest. Yasha will be the token slut.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Well, good thing I already watched Videodrome today.



I am $5 richer.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 5, 2014)

I think saying the word "Tetra", summons Tetra.

He's Naruto Forum's candy man .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 5, 2014)

MartialHorror said:


> Stunna will then die first, cause he's black. I will be the plucky comedic relief who everyone hates because I keep fucking up the tone, but I will end up dying last. Rukia will be the jerk jock who panics and abandons everyone, only to get the nastiest death. Ennoea will be the male lead, Jena will be the female lead/love interest. Yasha will be the token slut.



Annoying Comic relief characters usually die midway through the movie tho.


----------



## Karasu (Dec 5, 2014)

Yasha said:


> It's playing in cinema now. Haven't decided if I want to see it.
> 
> *I will probably end up seeing Horrible Bosses 2 or Rurouni Kenshin - The Legend Ends.*
> 
> ...




I like Kenshin but  not crazy about Shishio's appearance. Are these good or are you just killing time.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2014)

It was wholly out of my hands. :/


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2014)

Like, I really feel bad about missing again, but there was nothing I could do.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Annoying Comic relief characters usually die midway through the movie tho.



Hey, I'd still last longer than you. 

Gesy: The other guy who is only there to provide another body.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2014)

And screw you, Martial; I'm not the only black guy. Plus I'm too nice and virginal to die first.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Like, I really feel bad about missing again, but there was nothing I could do.



Nah, don't feel bad about it. You're officially out of film club.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2014)

lolwut. Who gave you the right


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 5, 2014)

Eno abandoned ship again so we took over.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2014)

Enno wasn't there either? I wonder what his excuse was


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 5, 2014)

He just left halfway through.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Black Sun said:


> I like Kenshin but  not crazy about Shishio's appearance. Are these good or are you just killing time.



I hate the guy who plays Shishio. Terrible casting. I don't know why he keeps getting roles. I guess teenage Japanese girls like him?

I haven't seen Kyoto Inferno nor read the RK manga. I am not sure if I will be able to follow The Legend Ends.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 5, 2014)

MartialHorror said:


> Hey, I'd still last longer than you.
> 
> Gesy: The other guy who is only there to provide another body.



_The other guy?_

I'm just a walking plot device huh? I'LL SHOW YOU! i'LL SHOW EVERYONE!


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2014)

^
Gesy's last words before an unceremonious death


----------



## Yasha (Dec 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> _The other guy?_
> 
> I'm just a walking plot device huh? I'LL SHOW YOU! i'LL SHOW EVERYONE!



Plot device? Don't flatter yourself. You're just wall stain.


----------



## Slice (Dec 5, 2014)

Videodrome is classic Cronenberg. Disturbing images, people losing their minds, unnerving music, a healthy dose of body horror. But i feel like it could have used a more satisfying ending. Kinda felt rushed when Max goes out and kills these two guys just to have the move end basically immediately after that.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2014)

Stunna wasn't even busy this week.  He spent the entirety of film club in this thread hanging out.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 5, 2014)

Stunna said:


> ^
> Gesy's last words before an unceremonious death



Walked right into that one


----------



## Yasha (Dec 5, 2014)

VBD showed up for the last 10 minutes of film club to show his support. That dedication.

Unlike someone who missed all 3 since the reboot.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2014)

You can't make me guiltY because it wasn't my fault


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Stunna wasn't even busy this week.  He spent the entirety of film club in this thread hanging out.


I'm on my phone. My laptop charger died, so no laptop.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 5, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

